# The we need to help Stump rebuild a shop, replace tools, replace saws thread.



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

I have asked Darin for permission to run a fundraiser, when he gets back with me there will be more info in here on that.

Stumpys Customs Shop burned couple days ago no one was hurt, but he lost a bunch.

In the OKARMOKSTX GTG thread (the last 10 pages or so of the thread are worth reading) there is some info, I will cross post some of that info over here in a little bit.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person.
> 
> Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.





Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks everybody fer the support. I really have no idea what is gonna be salvageable. I really ask anything from you guys other than support.
> I'll git back goin eventually. This won't keep me down.
> Just a heads up, don't ever ask can things git any worse, cause they can.
> 
> ...





Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent to Darin last night hope he logs on today, I have to have permission before we get the ball rolling. Stay tuned to this thread.





Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's whats left. I got a pic last night before it got to dark.
> This just sux:frown:





Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry man that looks rough. Maybe we need to have a spring shop building GTG. Not trying to crush James' GTG just tossing ideas out there.





Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?





Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks fellas. I need prayers right now. Just went out there to look around & bout made me sick.
> 
> I'm off to look fer some part time work to git me by for a while.





Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, caught up on the thread.
> 
> My pride is really takin a beating on this. I've always been the type to clean up my own mess. & this is my mess. With that being said, the offers here are more than overwhelming.
> 
> ...



Stumpy is a great guy. I talked with him on the phone to tell him what I was doing he didn't want to except but said I won't slap you in the face by not excepting. I was at his place couple summers ago, he has a great family. One of his boys (we call him cookie monster) lost his saw as well more info later but thinking we need to come up with a 50cc saw for the youngster.

I told him when one of our own is down, let us help. I don't think its charity. 

Charity comes from people you don't know you know us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Mods if you got a better way to contact Darin than a PM holler at him for me would ya? Thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Just about all the guys in the GTG thread are offering the labor to rebuild a shop. I will post as we figure it out. I will post my PayPay and mailing address later.

Some members have donated things to raffle in this thread more after Darin says its ok.

Edit: for now I don't want this thread sticky, they don't get read like a thread that moves, the OKARMOKS guys know how to keep a thread on top. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> One of his boys (we call him cookie monster) lost his saw as well more info later but thinking we need to come up with a 50cc saw for the youngster.
> 
> I told him when one of our own is down, let us help. I don't think its charity.
> 
> Charity comes from people you don't know you know us.



PM me an address buddy. I just finished a Husky 49 and wasn't to sure what to do with it. Now I know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> PM me an address buddy. I just finished a Husky 49 and wasn't to sure what to do with it. Now I know.



Sending PM.

Thanks man if you ever need anything just holler.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> PM me an address buddy. I just finished a Husky 49 and wasn't to sure what to do with it. Now I know.



That is cool man because that boy is just like his dad and loves Husky saws. I had gave him a stihl a while back he liked it but likes Husky better.

Edit: if I remember right he traded the Stihl for a Husky and that is the one that burned.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is cool man because that boy is just like his dad and loves Husky saws. I had gave him a stihl a while back he liked it but likes Husky better.



Ditto here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is cool man because that boy is just like his dad and loves Husky saws. I had gave him a stihl a while back he liked it but likes Husky better.



Now see I'm just the opposite, too much orange just hurts my eyes......

Hang tough Stump, it's all gets better from here out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

The cookie monster has a XL2, Husky 41 and 49 in route. 

Thanks Mo Jim and Scooterbum.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll put up a good McCulloch 250 and I'll sign it 'cause I'm gonna be famous.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll put up a good McCulloch 250 and I'll sign it 'cause I'm gonna be famous.



Thank you and you are already famous.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the cookie monster and one of his past saws, he cut more cookies that day than any five AS members did.




gtg 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is cool man because that boy is just like his dad and loves Husky saws. I had gave him a stihl a while back he liked it but likes Husky better.
> 
> Edit: if I remember right he traded the Stihl for a Husky and that is the one that burned.



Stumpy's a great Dad Bringing the boys up right:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2011)

How long you going to let this run? A New year's Eve drawing?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the cookie monster and one of his past saws, he cut more cookies that day than any five AS members did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was warming up his saw and scoping out the competition. He was wanting to race every body especialy if he thought he could win.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> How long you going to let this run? A New year's Eve drawing?



I'll get with some of the key players and come up with a date.

Edit: I may get some help from past fundraiser hosts for advice. Brad, Arrowhead, Scooterbum, Joat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Christmas is a hard time to give up money and there is another fundraiser running now. I'm thinking end of January?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

There goes my New Year's Eve plans...... :sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> There goes my New Year's Eve plans...... :sad:



I do the same thing every new years night, go to bed around 8 or 9ish. :msp_w00t:


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll put up a good McCulloch 250 and I'll sign it 'cause I'm gonna be famous.




There is a difference between Famous and Infamous..............


I'm in to helping, already posted (other thread) what I can donate and I will need information.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is cool man because that boy is just like his dad and loves Husky saws. I had gave him a stihl a while back he liked it but likes Husky better.
> 
> Edit: if I remember right he traded the Stihl for a Husky and that is the one that burned.



He's ate up with them. I ended up with some stuff last night fer the boys, not much but it's a start. BTW Stephen, Conners quite the lil saw trader. That 170 he got from you got traded striat up for a 021 that was in a lil better shape. He was always fond of the creamsickles for some reason & gives me a hard time about it too.

On another note, I appreciate the offers on the saws fellas. Gittin them boys there saws back was gonna be Christmas fer them. But other than that Please don't overwhelm us with saws right now. I have noplace really to put them.

Thanks guys & DAN:msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> There is a difference between Famous and Infamous..............
> 
> 
> I'm in to helping, already posted (other thread) what I can donate and I will need information.



Hey now!
I quit marking my borders with stacks of severed heads quite awhile ago.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> He's ate up with them. I ended up with some stuff last night fer the boys, not much but it's a start. BTW Stephen, Conners quite the lil saw trader. That 170 he got from you got traded striat up for a 021 that was in a lil better shape. He was always fond of the creamsickles for some reason & gives me a hard time about it too.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate the offers on the saws fellas. Gittin them boys there saws back was gonna be Christmas fer them. But other than that Please don't overwhelm us with saws right now. I have noplace really to put them.
> 
> Thanks guys & DAN:msp_wink:



There is already a couple saws headed your way for the boys, just put them in an old car out back or something.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is already a couple saws headed your way for the boys, just put them in an old car out back or something.



That'll be ok, but I know this site & if I didn't pull the reins in on ya'll a lil then there would be 100 saws show up.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that a bad thing:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll get with some of the key players and come up with a date.
> 
> Edit: I may get some help from past fundraiser hosts for advice. Brad, Arrowhead, Scooterbum, Joat.



In willing to do anything I can to help!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That'll be ok, but I know this site & if I didn't pull the reins in on ya'll a lil then there would be 100 saws show up.



Trade 'em to the builder for a new shop!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Stump we need a list as posted in the other thread, of the customer saws I'll bet we can come up with them.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

And don't be shy. Now go and do as you're told


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump we need a list as posted in the other thread, of the customer saws I'll bet we can come up with them.



I will, in due time.
Here's a link to my photobucket album. If anybody wants to see them. 
shop pictures by stump7997 - Photobucket

I may post a couple Before/after pics here.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Is that a bad thing:msp_biggrin:



Steve, your pm box is full.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 8, 2011)

I could definitely help with some nos bars. The truth is, in my opinion... in a case like Stumpys *cash is king*. Once the paypal is set up, I'll be donating as much as I can.

My paypal is low right now, but I have some stuff to ebay this week.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Man that looks bad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I could definitely help with some nos bars. The truth is, in my opinion... in a case like Stumpys *cash is king*. Once the paypal is set up, I'll be donating as much as I can.



Yes he is needing cash I was saving that post, waiting on Darin. Stump won't ask but I will.

I am asking members for cash. We like the donations of saws as well, but just need to get a little cash flowing.

MY Paypal addy. that is not a clickabe link to paypal. Have your paypal window open then copy and paste that addy in.

[email protected]

Edit: Now I have his as well.

[email protected]

rest asured If you put money in my accout I will transfer it to him Daily.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes he is needing cash I was saving that post, waiting on Darin. Stump won't ask but I will.
> 
> I am asking members for cash. We like the donations of saws as well, but just need to get a little cash flowing.
> 
> ...



Repost.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know Stumpy's situation 100%, but I gather he made his income out of that shop. That's what I do, I'm self-employed and work from my shop. Even though I'm insured, that takes weeks to get any compensation in a case like Stumpy's. I can't imagine if my shop burnt down, it would be devastating. All the saws in the world ain't worth nothing if you can't make your mortgage or feed your family. Money on the way.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 8, 2011)

[email protected]

Money sent. 

I'll send more as I can.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Arrowhead.



I don't want anyone thinking I'm running this and not helping 100.00 Pay Pal sent.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 8, 2011)

stump, after you're done grieving (TOTALLY understandable) you have the opportunity to get your shop set up the way you want it done. i know that after i've built and possessed something i always think of ways i'd have done it different. write em down. i can do a computer drawing if you send me dimensions. 
as far as your pride taking a beating. there is NO shame in letting others bless you. if you don't let people bless you than you're just stopping blessings from coming to them. i know i could use some blessing.
kudos to you stephen for taking the lead on this. course, how could we expect otherwise based on prior experience? just sayin.
jerry


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Running this is helping, a lot.
This stuff takes a lot of time.
Your a good man.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

Cash is something I'm short on at the moment. It's just that time of year. 

I won't be short forever though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

For those that don't like Paypal or don't have it PM me for mailing directions I don't want to post mine or his out in the open.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes this was my shop I worked out of. Self employed. I know everything can be replaced It was just stuff, But it was stuff I've been collecting all my life. That shop & everything in it was me. Don't git me wrong my wife & kids come first & thank God that I have them. 

I'm goin to the fire house today to have a report done up so I can talk to the ins people. The bank has also said they would help out in any way they could. 

To be honest with everybody here I was behind on my mortgage. It's just been rough. I'm not proud of that especially since ya'll are donating money to make up for my problems. 

I will make the most of what I can with the donations, and do what I can to someday return the favor.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Well said buddy, we got your back.

I got to go work for a bit be back soon.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

That shop was a mere reflection of you, your still standing.
Keep your family close.
It may not seem like it now, you have a lot to be thankful for.

Been there, lost everything twice to floods.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks Arrowhead.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anyone thinking I'm running this and not helping 100.00 Pay Pal sent.



[email protected]

$150 paypal sent to Stump. 

I also have a saw for Stumpy to sell, or for raffle, or?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I don't know Stumpy's situation 100%, but I gather he made his income out of that shop. That's what I do, I'm self-employed and work from my shop. Even though I'm insured, that takes weeks to get any compensation in a case like Stumpy's. I can't imagine if my shop burnt down, it would be devastating. All the saws in the world ain't worth nothing if you can't make your mortgage or feed your family. Money on the way.



Same here, I work full time out of my shop. No insurance, a fire would shut me down completely. I am debit free, so I could bonce back, but it'd be bad.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 8, 2011)

*Here's an idea.* Please... anyone jump in and correct me, sometimes I open my mouth without thinking. :msp_wink:

If you can send saws, tools, gifts etc...... great. If you have a saw (or anything else) you would like to donate, and are set up with ebay, why not put the saw or other item on ebay and give the profits to Stumpy. You can post the ebay link with the specific item, it would be fun to watch and maybe AS members would bid on it. :msp_wink:

Those that are not set up with ebay, the gifts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

*Stephen thanks for starting and running this. You are a good man!*

I live 1 hour from Stump and will get down to his place soon for a visit.


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm fixin to send some stuff. Money is very tight right now, but stuff I got.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

Jerry, Your words have really stuck a cord in my heart.

When I opened this shop to the public 3 1/2 years ago I had no idea what I wanted to focus on. I've been a jack of all trades. I asked God to send me what he wanted & I would do it. The atv's came in first. That has been a dream of mine since I was a boy to work on atv's for a living. Then last year he blessed me with chainsaws. 
I admit that I haven't held up my end. I knew He wanted me to use my shop as some sort of ministry. I failed bigtime. 

I'm not blaming God in any way for what has happend. He doesn't work that way. I also will NOT give the devil credit for this either. This was my fault. I'm not 100% sure that the stove started it, but however, this fire could have been prevented somehow, someway. This was the first fire I had in it of the season. I should have stayed out there longer to make sure everything was good. This is I guess one reason why I feel unworthy of the blessings that you all are giving me. 

To some of you I may look like a hypocrite and I guess I am. I'm a dirty minded, filthy mouthed sinner. But I still now that god sent his only son Jesus Christ to save us weather we're worthy or not.
God has givin me this site & the brotherhood within it, and for some reason has seen fit that I should be the one receiveing these blessings. I will do my best to accept them gracefully. 

I will shut up now. Just had to git some things off of my chest.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

Not one of us is perfect. It's the tough times and hard lessons that mold us into the men we are.

I really like Ed's idea of the ebay thing. That was my plan, but I never thought to spell it out here. I'm not a guy that has much cash....I put everything I get back into tools and parts right now. I do have a surplus of certain things and I'll do my best to help out however I can.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy, you're a BIG man for confessing you're faults and failures. That's an extremely hard thing to do! But, it it's scriptural and it is beneficial. You WILL grow from this! Remember, ALL things work together for good to those that serve Him. Do you're part, then stand back and let God work out His will in your life. Part of that is going to be humbling yourself and letting others help you out. That's scriptural too. It's ok to need help.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Been through fires myself twice!Not near as bad as this! Like a lot of you guys I am not working due to a very bad back so money is super tight! But I got saws I can donate!! Not the biggest or the best but they should bring something.I have no idea how to do the ebay thing?Could I send them to someone that knows how? The closer to me the better LOL Less shipping. Anyone that could help please send me a PM! I want all the money to go to Stumpy! Anyone on here that would care to buy them and just give the money to Stumpy would be easy too!You get a saw and Stumpy gets a little money.I will get a list made and put up some how.May be a better way to do this?Just spit it out guys!


----------



## atvguns (Dec 8, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> .
> 
> I really like Ed's idea of the ebay thing. That was my plan, but I never thought to spell it out here. I'm not a guy that has much cash....I put everything I get back into tools and parts right now. I do have a surplus of certain things and I'll do my best to help out however I can.


That is my plan also I will post it on ebay tonight from work where the computer's are alot faster I will post the link in this thread when I get it done


----------



## atvguns (Dec 8, 2011)

Hum I just had a thougth I hope we don't flood ebay with saws and the bottom fall out of prices


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

Just like Stumpy, Arrowhead and Sunfish, I'm self employed as well, and if I lost my shop, would be crushed, in every way!!

I can spare a few $$, so Stumpy is getting some of that today.....If some kind of a raffle comes together, I'll be in with something to raffle as well as buying tickets.

Man, I feel sick for Stump!!:msp_sad:.....We're all here for you, Stumpy!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a 48", IIRC, Granberg Alaskan sawmill that's only been used to make about 3 or 4 cuts. I'm willing to sell it and donate the proceeds to Stumpy. I'm at work so can't take pics right now. If interested, please PM me with offers. Here's a link, LINK.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hum I just had a thougth I hope we don't flood ebay with saws and the bottom fall out of prices



You have a very good point there! I know how these guys are on here!They will flood it with saws! I am just amazed how far out of there way they will go to help a fellow ASer out!Even if they never met them! This site is just one big family that all look out for each other! Not all but darn near it!! I am putting these saws I have on CL today for a start.I have before but not much luck in my area? They are just home owner saws.But I will put cheap prices on them so they may go? Sorry that is about all I can do at the moment.I will go get some pics in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

I am sending PMs to those that asked for mailing address.

Edit: Done.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy, i know u lost ur 372's. That just plain sucks. 

Ok guys, here's what I got and here's the plan. 












She ain't the prettiest girl at the ball, but she's solid, nothin missing or broke or anything like that. The big end bearing looks like hammered death though, but I got a nice crank for it. It's headed to Masterminds house tomorrow, to get pressed apart. What it needs is new main bearings, seals, gaskets and a hopefully a nice 372 top end. I'm hoping somebody out there has some stuff laying around we can use, and get stumpy back a smelly old husky.... Er...I mean a rompin stomping wood eating orange thingy!!




Can anybody help out?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Stumpy, i know u lost ur 372's. That just plain sucks.
> 
> Ok guys, here's what I got and here's the plan.
> 
> ...



I'll do the labor, popup, port work, whatever Stumpy wants done to it. 

Thanks Jeremy, for giving me a chance to do something.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am sending PMs to those that asked for mailing address.
> 
> Edit: Done.



Stephen- go ahead and get me the address as well. I have a nice, pro-grade 54cc Husky that I can rebuild and pitch in. 



wigglesworth said:


> Stumpy, i know u lost ur 372's. That just plain sucks.
> 
> Ok guys, here's what I got and here's the plan.
> 
> ...



J- I can help with an XPW top end I think. I know I have a good cylinder but I'm not sure on the piston. If someone has a new or like-new 51.4mm piston then we're rocking and rolling. I have a new 372XPW decal for the starter and I can pitch in a new gasket set as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> She ain't the prettiest girl at the ball,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great offer man I went looking for a 372 yesterday with no luck, No one wants the prittiest girl at the ball anyway. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

I may have a good OEM cylinder for it. I can't remember if I sold it or not. I'll have to check tonight.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys, I know Stumpy would really appreciate a 365/372/xp or xpw.

Well done!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow stumpy, so sorry to hear of your loss, I might have some tools i can send your way when i get back home later in the month. Thinking of sending you money as well, hell you could put it to better things then i can!  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Stephen- go ahead and get me the address as well. I have a nice, pro-grade 54cc Husky that I can rebuild and pitch in.
> 
> 
> 
> J- I can help with an XPW top end I think. I know I have a good cylinder but I'm not sure on the piston. If someone has a new or like-new 51.4mm piston then we're rocking and rolling. I have a new 372XPW decal for the starter and I can pitch in a new gasket set as well.



Just for my tracking.

PM mailing info sent.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Stephen- go ahead and get me the address as well. I have a nice, pro-grade 54cc Husky that I can rebuild and pitch in.



That's cool J. Stumpy had a nice 254xp he got from me, that was lost in the fire.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The cookie monster has a XL2, Husky 41 and 49 in route.
> 
> Thanks Mo Jim and Scooterbum.



Levi says Connor should have a Deere saw... Cause they're just cool... :msp_wink:






Headed east soon...


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy will also need tools, especially hand tools, comp gauge, tach, etc...

But the big thing right now is a shop...


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 8, 2011)

i got a homelite bar that i'll send. i don't need it and i'll clean it up real good.just trying to help a fellow member out.i'll try to dig up some more parts and cash to send when i can. sorry for your lost stumpy we are here to help.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Stumpy will also need tools, especially hand tools, comp gauge, tach, etc...
> 
> But the big thing right now is a shop...



My comp gauge made it as far as I know. I got it out of the drawer & the pastic case didn't look like it got hot. Just a lil smoke film on it. I think my tach was in the truck as well. I'll have to check. My beloved scrench made too. I've had the same one for around 8 years now. And yes it's a Stihl scrench:msp_scared:

It will be kinda odd to me haveing a saw built by somebody else, but if it is it might as well be done by one of the best, at least for know, till I git back up & runnin.otstir: Sorry Randy, I had too. 

I'm about to the point to where I don't want to know what you guys are doin. Yer gonna do it anyways. Just simply overwhelming.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> My comp gauge made it as far as I know. I got it out of the drawer & the pastic case didn't look like it got hot. Just a lil smoke film on it. I think my tach was in the truck as well. I'll have to check. My beloved scrench made too. I've had the same one for around 8 years now. And yes it's a Stihl scrench:msp_scared:
> 
> It will be kinda odd to me haveing a saw built by somebody else, but if it is it might as well be done by one of the best, at least for know, till I git back up & runnin.otstir: Sorry Randy, I had too.
> 
> I'm about to the point to where I don't want to know what you guys are doin. Yer gonna do it anyways. Just simply overwhelming.




Yes... Sometimes it's just best to not look, when it comes to this bunch...
:big_smile:


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 8, 2011)

i have the piston and cylinder covered. jacob sent me a cylinder back a few weeks ago when i got mine smashed . i was able to save mine so now the pay it forward comes in. i have a nice oem piston to add to it and best of all i live the next county over from randy.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 8, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Cash is something I'm short on at the moment. It's just that time of year.
> 
> I won't be short forever though.



maybe not, but cjcocn and Art Vandelay will be... :msp_biggrin:



Stumpys Customs said:


> My comp gauge made it as far as I know. I got it out of the drawer & the pastic case didn't look like it got hot. Just a lil smoke film on it. I think my tach was in the truck as well. I'll have to check. My beloved scrench made too. I've had the same one for around 8 years now. And yes it's a Stihl scrench:msp_scared:
> 
> It will be kinda odd to me haveing a saw built by somebody else, but if it is it might as well be done by one of the best, at least for know, till I git back up & runnin.otstir: Sorry Randy, I had too.
> 
> I'm about to the point to where I don't want to know what you guys are doin. Yer gonna do it anyways. Just simply overwhelming.



man if you got a scrench, a tach, a compression gauge, a card table and an umbrella, you can go back to work ... :hmm3grin2orange:
* in for the card table and umbrella... 

I'm broke and in the negative too, and trying to figure out what I can do to assist other than labor. I'll prob get a box of tools together if you can post up pics of damage, or give us an idea of what's needed tool wise.

I'd suggest anyone doing an Ebay auction state that it's for Stumpy in the auction description. That may help w/the saw market/value etc and actually drive it up instead of down. I'd pay twice the going price on something if I knew all the proceeds were going toward something like this.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have the piston and cylinder covered. jacob sent me a cylinder back a few weeks ago when i got mine smashed . i was able to save mine so now the pay it forward comes in. i have a nice oem piston to add to it and best of all i live the next county over from randy.



Thank you and I need your mailing address for the 066 parts.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 8, 2011)

Spare $$ I don't have, a large property & shool tax bill I do have. I'll leave it at that, my situation ain't bad at all compared to what Stumpy is facing.

At this point I don't know quite know how to help. I've got a couple of complete saws that would bring some money, but probably not much. My more desireable saws that would bring better money are in parts/parts saws.

I'm going to be watching this thread to see what is the best way to help Stumpy. The first reaction is to do something, anything. Maybe I'm wrong, but for now it might be better to help out once the schock wears off and instruction from the insurances company is received.

All advice is welcome.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 8, 2011)

Lots of extra hand tool I do have ..
someone PM me a address to send to...

Sorry for your Luck stump keep your head up not sure what I would do if this ever happened to me some stuff just isn't replaceable.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

I think before everyone runs in too many directions (correct me if I missed it in this thread)....Is Stumpy insured or not??...And if so, for what??....Building only, contents, etc.

No question, Stump needs some things to keep his head above water, but if he's insured, he will be getting a new shop at least......I just think it's best to help cover him for the things he's immediately in need of if he's insured.....Just thinking out loud, guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> Lots of extra hand tool I do have ..
> someone PM me a address to send to...
> 
> Sorry for your Luck stump keep your head up not sure what I would do if this ever happened to me some stuff just isn't replaceable.



Sending PM, I never seen a thread so full of site Sponsors.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

After thinking about these saws I have.They aren't worth enough to ship them any where.So CL is how I will try to sell them and just send any money I get out them to Stumpy.a Homie Ranger and Bandit 33cc,Wildthing 3416,A 2055 Poulan All run good in nice shape so I hope I can a little out them for you Stumpy! Sorry best I can do for now.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sending PM, I never seen a thread so full of site Sponsors.



I'm noticing more and more of this all the time


----------



## chipherder (Dec 8, 2011)

It is truly heartwarming to see so many people pitching in to help a fellow member in need.
I live too far away to help with construction, so fired off a paypay shot. 
You guys rock!


----------



## avalancher (Dec 8, 2011)

How about someone post a thread over in the off topic and firewood forums directing to this thread? Lots of folks over there that sometimes dont always look over here. I read a lot over here,but dont post a lot because i really dont consider myself a saw collector or an expert in repairs. My saws are my tools and I love em, but forget collecting em. 

Worksawcollector, I respect what you are doing, and hats off to everyone else. PM sent and after the wife gets home with the checkbook, I will see what I can afford to send off.

Ed


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 8, 2011)

i need an address so i can mail this bar to stumpy. i'm going to see what i can dig up money wise and send it too.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sending PM, I never seen a thread so full of site Sponsors.





blsnelling said:


> I'm noticing more and more of this all the time



Why should it be any other way????


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy, don't feel bad for not being perfect. Your willingness to admit your faults/sin show good character and a willingness to repent and rise above them. Remember, God's Word says that "while we were yet sinners Christ died for us" and "there are none righteous, no not one". He doesn't expect you to be perfect and neither do the rest of us sinners here.

I went through a house fire just before Christmas a few years ago. My wife and I woke up as the house was on fire but we got out ok. My brother-in-law had his landscaping business go up in flames on Christmas eve a few years ago. What a horrible night that was but he recovered too. I remember cleaning wrenches and whatever else we could salvage with the wire wheel for weeks. He still has his melted, scorched Jonsered saw that his wife bought him for Christmas many years ago in the new shop. Not sure if it's to remind him of what God brought him out of or if he just loved that saw so much he can't let go of it, maybe both. The point is, it will take time and it will be tough for a little while but you will recover and before you know it you will be looking back saying, "Wow, things are better than ever, God is good!" 

Praying for you.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 8, 2011)

avalancher said:


> How about someone post a thread over in the off topic and firewood forums directing to this thread? Lots of folks over there that sometimes dont always look over here. I read a lot over here,but dont post a lot because i really dont consider myself a saw collector or an expert in repairs. My saws are my tools and I love em, but forget collecting em.
> 
> Worksawcollector, I respect what you are doing, and hats off to everyone else. PM sent and after the wife gets home with the checkbook, I will see what I can afford to send off.
> 
> Ed



Ed, you're a lot smarter than you look...  

Done and redded, as well as sigged


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 8, 2011)

Arboristsite has a classified section eh?

Darin could set-up a "Stumpy Auction" section.

Say best offer by New Years Eve?

I have a saw or two I would donate for the cause.

Like duece said, way too many different directions going on here.

I am glad to see you got your bike out though.


----------



## Danno (Dec 8, 2011)

Did Stumpy ever get a new phone. I was thinking he posted that it was lost in the fire...


----------



## nixon (Dec 8, 2011)

Like a lot of folks this time of year, I'm kinda cash poor. So,here's what I can do for now...
If I win the raffle that Joat,and scooterbum are doing they can keep the saw to reraffle. Any proceeds can go to Stumpy . I know it isn't much but it's all I have to offer at this point .
January should find me in a better position to help out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Danno said:


> Did Stumpy ever get a new phone. I was thinking he posted that it was lost in the fire...



I talked to him couple days ago on his wives cell phone his is gone.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 8, 2011)

25lbs of mostly good ole american made iron head out in the AM.
Hope they help some stump..


----------



## zogger (Dec 8, 2011)

*Well, it ain't much but....*

I know *my* most important tool for working on saws is the air compressor. I don't have a spare compressor, nor any spare loot, but I sure got a spare air nozzle. It's a start!

edit: I need that address, please.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 8, 2011)

Man stump, this is disheartening. I went through a house fire when I was a youngster. I've also witnessed the aftermath of structure fires as a fireman.

I ain't working right now, so we're on a shoestring budget here, but I'll think of something.

In time, and when you have a chance, make a list of hand tools you need, etc.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

zogger said:


> I know *my* most important tool for working on saws is the air compressor. I don't have a spare compressor, nor any spare loot, but I sure got a spare air nozzle. It's a start!
> 
> edit: I need that address, please.



I'll sent it in a few. Edit: Done.



Metals406 said:


> Man stump, this is disheartening. I went through a house fire when I was a youngster. I've also witnessed the aftermath of structure fires as a fireman.
> 
> I ain't working right now, so we're on a shoestring budget here, but I'll think of something.
> 
> In time, and when you have a chance, make a list of hand tools you need, etc.



Thanks Man.

I know this thread is all over the map and that is great. If someone sends him a box of wrenches and someone else sends T25 and a T27 and someone else sends a screwdriver set everything will help him.

As this thread runs out of steam it will become a raffle those thats already gave money will be turned into tickets.


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Stumpy will also need tools, especially hand tools, comp gauge, tach, etc...
> 
> But the big thing right now is a shop...



I'm gonna send a box of stuff in the morning. Somebody PM me Strumpets addy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a phone now.

My compressor was on a concrete pad with a roof over it outside the shop. It made it without a scratch. Just no power to it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> I'm gonna send a box of stuff in the morning. Somebody PM me Strumpets addy.



on the way. Edit: done.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got a phone now.
> 
> My compressor was on a concrete pad with a roof over it outside the shop. It made it without a scratch. Just no power to it.



See its looking up already! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

Just sent Stump some $$ to his Paypal....Hope it helps......You guys are all doing a lot here....Everyone that's helping Stumpy deserves a pat on the back! Not much of this stuff in this "dog eat dog world" these days!


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

View attachment 210515
View attachment 210516
View attachment 210517
View attachment 210518
View attachment 210519
while i havn't been a member here very long loosing stuff like that sucks. i don't know how the ebay thing works but i would like to get as much out of this saw as poss and have the proseedes go to stumpy's cause. i'll put my 090g up it's all there just need's gone threw to make it right. been saving it . but it will do more good this way. any practical way of doing this will be apreciated.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...



Rep sent!!!.....That's seriously generous!!!!

Need to get the team together and make that saw run and have somebody Ebay it....That will bring maximum $$.....I have a few 090 parts I'll send to the cause!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got a phone now.
> 
> My compressor was on a concrete pad with a roof over it outside the shop. It made it without a scratch. Just no power to it.



Good... Cause you can't mail an air compressor... 
Just sayin...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Who ever said the internet has no personal touch?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...



Man that is an unreal offer, I will let a few others weigh in here, but it can be part of the future raffle here?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Rep sent!!!.....That's seriously generous!!!!
> 
> Need to get the team together and make that saw run and have somebody Ebay it....That will bring maximum $$.....I have a few 090 parts I'll send to the cause!



Thats a good idea.


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...




Somebody rep this man. Hard.

I'm gonna.
:smile2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...



Just putting your pics in


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> Somebody rep this man. Hard.
> 
> I'm gonna.
> :smile2:



I got him.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep... Got him for that one too...


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks guy's , was going to throw a clean mac 250 up then thought about it and pulled the trigger on this one it will get the most , and it's just a saw there will be other's . theres a lot of good folks on this site that will help a brother out and i like that. so however we can make this work for the most bang let's do it. thank's . fraser.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> thanks guy's , was going to throw a clean mac 250 up then thought about it and pulled the trigger on this one it will get the most , and it's just a saw there will be other's . theres a lot of good folks on this site that will help a brother out and i like that. so however we can make this work for the most bang let's do it. thank's . fraser.



We will give it a little time and see if one of the builders with experience with that saw jumps on it.  Man I want that saw.  I may have to sell a car and bid myself.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Stumpy, I pray God turns this to a great blessing in your life. 




Mr. HE


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We will give it a little time and see if one of the builders with experience with that saw jumps on it.  Man I want that saw.  I may have to sell a car and bid myself.



I think it would be cool sitting on a shelf, cause I don't think I could lift the sum beetch.:msp_unsure:


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

So your compressors OK Stump. Am I right in assuming your air tools are gone?

I got a couple of impacts, a 3/8 and a 1/2 inch I can put in the box.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just to go along with paccity, I'll be happy to kick in an 075AV Powerhead. It needs some work, but it still should bring a fair amount if fixed up with all proceeds going to Stumpy. WSC let me know who to send it to for fixing up, and I'll get it out of here right quick.
The saw has plenty of compression, it will fire with a prime, but it'll need the fuel system gone through, and some other bits and pieces.
Stumpy you're a good person, and it would be my pleasure to help you out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> I think it would be cool sitting on a shelf, cause I don't think I could lift the sum beetch.:msp_unsure:



It would be the coolest looking shelf around. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

the saw comes with new a/f, plug boot,condenser, bar plates , 090g sticker. oh hell a used but good 41" stihl es bar in .404. but the saws sproket is 1/2" . to comlete it as much as i can.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...



You may not have been a member long.But you will be long remembered  :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Just to go along with paccity, I'll be happy to kick in an 075AV Powerhead. It needs some work, but it still should bring a fair amount if fixed up with all proceeds going to Stumpy. WSC let me know who to send it to for fixing up, and I'll get it out of here right quick.
> The saw has plenty of compression, it will fire with a prime, but it'll need the fuel system gone through, and some other bits and pieces.
> Stumpy you're a good person, and it would be my pleasure to help you out.



Hedgerow will you take this one on?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2011)

i just now seen what happened,,,man this just plain sucks,,, he is a good man,,i don't know what i can do but i will help if i can


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Just to go along with paccity, I'll be happy to kick in an 075AV Powerhead. It needs some work, but it still should bring a fair amount if fixed up with all proceeds going to Stumpy. WSC let me know who to send it to for fixing up, and I'll get it out of here right quick.
> The saw has plenty of compression, it will fire with a prime, but it'll need the fuel system gone through, and some other bits and pieces.
> Stumpy you're a good person, and it would be my pleasure to help you out.



Jon your one hell of a goofball! And one hell of a good man !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Just to go along with paccity, I'll be happy to kick in an 075AV Powerhead. It needs some work, but it still should bring a fair amount if fixed up with all proceeds going to Stumpy. WSC let me know who to send it to for fixing up, and I'll get it out of here right quick.
> The saw has plenty of compression, it will fire with a prime, but it'll need the fuel system gone through, and some other bits and pieces.
> Stumpy you're a good person, and it would be my pleasure to help you out.



Thank you and I'll get back with you.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys these saws that are being donated would likely bring in more money if they were raffled off here? Just a thought? I know I would be able to buy a few tickets?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hedgerow will you take this one on?



That, I would be honored to make a solid runner...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Guys these saws that are being donated would likely bring in more money if they were raffled off here? Just a thought? I know I would be able to buy a few tickets?



Yep on the 076, on the 090G might do well on ebay.


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

i'll check back later to see about hammering out the details. got to go . later. fraser.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> That, I would be honored to make a solid runner...



I knew you could make a good runner out of it I'll let you PM him and take care of it. If I can help with parts holler at me I got some.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Guys these saws that are being donated would likely bring in more money if they were raffled off here? Just a thought? I know I would be able to buy a few tickets?



You may be right John, but my biggest fear is that you'd win one, and then blow your hernia repair all to heck, and the next thing we'd know your wife would be all pissed off at us........i'm just sayin'


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> i'll check back later to see about hammering out the details. got to go . later. fraser.



We all thank you.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep on the 076, on the 090G might do well on ebay.



You guys all know better than me :biggrin: Another idea I had.May not be great?When he gets to rebuilding.Is anyone close that does some milling?That could save a few bucks?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> You may be right John, but my biggest fear is that you'd win one, and then blow your hernia repair all to heck, and the next thing we'd know your wife would be all pissed off at us........i'm just sayin'



By the time this is done I will be all healed up !Now that 090 ? Don't think my crappy back could do that! :msp_unsure: I would just have to raffle it off again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I knew you could make a good runner out of it I'll let you PM him and take care of it. If I can help with parts holler at me I got some.



PM sent...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

About the wife? Yep she would be after you guys ! LOL


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> PM sent...



PM returned.........tick tock..............tick tock...........LOL!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> PM returned.........tick tock..............tick tock...........LOL!!!!!



You telling me he hasn't got that saw running yet? I'll get after him. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hedgerow/ Matt,
Thanks for the quick response, as I'm sure we can all agree the sooner we help out the better. 
075 headed to Missouri tomorrow.


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

090G should go way way north of a grand on the bay. Cool beans.:smile2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> About the wife? Yep she would be after you guys ! LOL



I spend so much time here, My wife thinks AS is worse than me having a girlfriend. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You telling me he hasn't got that saw running yet? I'll get after him. :hmm3grin2orange:



That beeotch will be running the day it hits the door... 
The marketing? I'll leave that one up to you guys...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I spend so much time here, My wife thinks AS is worse that me having a girlfriend. :hmm3grin2orange:



CAD is a lot easier to explain than an STD.........IMHO....................LOL!!!!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

Just throwing an idea out there.......That 076 could maybe teamed up with Brad's Alaskan mill in some way???....:msp_confused:

Just an idea.....Don't want to overstep boundaries on stuff that isn't mine.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Just throwing an idea out there.......That 076 could maybe teamed up with Brad's Alaskan mill in some way???....:msp_confused:
> 
> Just an idea.....Don't want to overstep boundaries on stuff that isn't mine.



Its an open forum and all ideas are worth kicking around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> CAD is a lot easier to explain than an STD.........IMHO....................LOL!!!!



That and saws are cheaper.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm off to the Doc to see why my ankle still hurts so bad, and my foot turns purple, but I'll see all you awesome peeps later. WSC thanks for helping us all find/ remember our human side no matter what, or when.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

For the first day this has taken off very well. Darin Still hasn't got back with me on the raffle yet, but when he does we have a running XL925 a 076 and a 32" husky mount bar and some other things the list will get longer. This should become a fun raffle for a great cause.

I got to go to work for about an hour, I'll be back.

Edit: still waiting on details on the 090G


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy
Man I'm sorry to see the loss of the shop. I know you had some customer saws in there. When you can, post what you had. I think we can help you with that if you need us to. My shop doesn't supply the family full time, but it's nice to have the extra $$ from it.


----------



## mga (Dec 8, 2011)

is that harley for sale?


----------



## lfnh (Dec 8, 2011)

anyone know what box to check for paypal -
is it Gift ?

thanks for the help


----------



## chipherder (Dec 8, 2011)

lfnh said:


> anyone know what box to check for paypal -
> is it Gift ?
> 
> thanks for the help



I checked gift, I believe that's correct


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

lfnh said:


> anyone know what box to check for paypal -
> is it Gift ?
> 
> thanks for the help



Yep thats what I did.

And I thank you.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 8, 2011)

wasn't sure. doing as you did.

Thanks Chip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

mga said:


> is that harley for sale?



I'm lost what Harley?


----------



## chipherder (Dec 8, 2011)

lfnh said:


> wasn't sure. doing as you did.
> 
> Thanks Chip.



Thank you for helping my friend!


----------



## mga (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm lost what Harley?



thought i saw a harley in the picture.

why not post an email address so that people can pay pal a contribution?

if there is one, i missed it in the numerous replies.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

mga said:


> thought i saw a harley in the picture.
> 
> why not post an email address so that people can pay pal a contribution?
> 
> if there is one, i missed it in the numerous replies.



There were two posted 

[email protected]
[email protected]


I'll go hunt the other one as well and edit this post.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> For the first day this has taken off very well. Darin Still hasn't got back with me on the raffle yet, but when he does we have a running XL925 a 076 and a 32" husky mount bar and some other things the list will get longer. This should become a fun raffle for a great cause.
> 
> I got to go to work for about an hour, I'll be back.
> 
> Edit: still waiting on details on the 090G



I'm donating a Jred 2165 directly to Stumpy, he has a local customer wanting it.

Not much else I have in saws or parts, will do another paypal hit when I can and help with the shop rebuild.

Great that so many are helping! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

mga said:


> thought i saw a harley in the picture.
> 
> why not post an email address so that people can pay pal a contribution?
> 
> if there is one, i missed it in the numerous replies.



There was a motorcycle or two in Stumps shop, but don't believe they were Harleys?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 8, 2011)

This site is amazing.:msp_thumbup: GOD is Awsome. I am in awe at the generosity of the members of this site. Looking things over to see how My family can help. We  you Stumpy as a brother.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> .



Here are the Paypal addys. My net crashed I think I'm back up and running.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This site is amazing.:msp_thumbup: GOD is Awsome. I am in awe at the generosity of the members of this site. Looking things over to see how My family can help. We  you Stumpy as a brother.



PM sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Teaser pic from Duke, until the raffle starts.












 Nice looking saw man.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2011)

I sent some in paypal. Stumpy if there's any tools you need that I might have I can send them on to you. 

I do have a set of large oem husky spikes that can go to the 365. Just someone pm me where it needs to go to if they're needed.


----------



## nixon (Dec 8, 2011)

The offer in my original post still stands. However ,I just couldn't sit by and not contribute. Pay pal sent.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a nearly complete Jonsered 630, & enough Jonsered 670 parts to put together one saw, maybe two. They'd bring the most money complete and running.

Maybe once a clear plan takes shape, I can send them to an AS member in the position to put together some runners. I'd do it, but in all honestly I'm more of a tinkerer than a mechtech, it would be best if they were built by someone with a solid parts source, and able to get it right the first time.



Stumpy, do you know how the insurance company (IC) is going to handle paying you? In my limited experience, ICs sometimes want you to hire companies to do the work, they won't give you the money & let you do the work. It's wasteful considering that you & your friends could stretch the $$ further, but it's the IC's way of making sure the $$ doesn't get pocketed.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Teaser pic from Duke, until the raffle starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I had some cash to give over to Mr. Stumpy, times are tough so this is going to have to do.


I want everyone to understand the 925 does run, but will need a litte bit of work, the handlebar holes are stripped and will need helicoil/tapped, the saw will come dressed with a nice Homelite 20inch sprocket tip bar.

I'm just glad to have the opportunity to help someone out. I can't even begin to explain all of the help I have received in my life just because someone wanted to, it's time to pay a little of that forward.

Stumpy I hope that we can help you get your place back together and better than ever man. You were a straight up guy with me in our dealings, and as far as I'm concerned you and your family deserve everything good coming your way.



Chris


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I sent some in paypal. Stumpy if there's any tools you need that I might have I can send them on to you.
> 
> I do have a set of large oem husky spikes that can go to the 365. Just someone pm me where it needs to go to if they're needed.



I have a nice P&C for a 365 Husky if it will help? I just got it in the Christmas thread so I could build a saw.But this would be a much better cause for it!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 8, 2011)

Man this is moving fast,

Does stump have a list of customers saws that were destroyed?

Perhaps we all have stuff for him to get his Customers saws back to them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

nixon said:


> The offer in my original post still stands. However ,I just couldn't sit by and not contribute. Pay pal sent.



This man went above the call. Rep him all you can.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 8, 2011)

*Paypal gift sent*

Stumpy,
I've never meet or had any dealings with you, but I know a bunch of good guys here and if they say your a stand-up fellow that's good enough for me. I've read a bunch of your posts in the past and usually caught a chuckle or two. I hope the money I sent helps you and your family get through these hard times. Those pictures of your shop are enough to make a grown man cry, I could only look for a second and count my blessings. 
God bless and I hope your family can have a Merry Christmas, Kevin


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Stump money sent for today.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The cookie monster has a XL2, Husky 41 and 49 in route.
> 
> Thanks Mo Jim and Scooterbum.



I got a like new 51 Husky he can have if he needs it!! I was born in Texas.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Stumpy, do you know how the insurance company (IC) is going to handle paying you? In my limited experience, ICs sometimes want you to hire companies to do the work, they won't give you the money & let you do the work. It's wasteful considering that you & your friends could stretch the $$ further, but it's the IC's way of making sure the $$ doesn't get pocketed.



I talked to Stumpy today, he's checking on his homeowners insurance. He does not think the shop is covered, it'll take a while to figure out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I talked to Stumpy today, he's checking on his homeowners insurance. He does not think the shop is covered, it'll take a while to figure out.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Stumpy,
> I've never meet or had any dealings with you, but I know a bunch of good guys here and if they say your a stand-up fellow that's good enough for me. I've read a bunch of your posts in the past and usually caught a chuckle or two. I hope the money I sent helps you and your family get through these hard times. Those pictures of your shop are enough to make a grown man cry, I could only look for a second and count my blessings.
> God bless and I hope your family can have a Merry Christmas, Kevin



Go Packers!!!


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 8, 2011)

With almost all homeowner's policies, outbuildings (accessory buildings) are covered as a percentage of the primary residence. ie, probably not near enough. The contents coverage may come from his homeowner policy though. Unless he had a separate policy or rider on the shop it will likely leave him lacking.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes this was my shop I worked out of. Self employed. I know everything can be replaced It was just stuff, But it was stuff I've been collecting all my life. That shop & everything in it was me. Don't git me wrong my wife & kids come first & thank God that I have them.
> 
> I'm goin to the fire house today to have a report done up so I can talk to the ins people. The bank has also said they would help out in any way they could.
> 
> ...



Stumpy, Right now just put one foot in front of the other. Sounds like you're doing just that. This too shall pass. And you will rally!! I'm like Mastermind right now. Truck is broke, but will send $ as soon as I can. Bob Keep the Faith Brother!


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

You guys are great. I just threw around a very large amount of rep in this thread, which is completely meaningless, but it made me feel better.:smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> You guys are great. I just threw around a very large amount of rep in this thread, which is completely meaningless, but it made me feel better.:smile2:



My rep cannon is empty...:msp_confused:


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> My rep cannon is empty...:msp_confused:



Me too, now. I need a smoke.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> Me too, now. I need a smoke.



Think I'm out too... :msp_mellow:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

DSS said:


> Me too, now. I need a smoke.



I could use a steak! T-Bone LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm away from the net for a few hours and this thing just blows up. Awesome what's going on here!

If you want to send me that 090G, I'll donate the time and labor to go through it and make it 100%. I don't have the time I used to, so I'll put my Mac 101 projects on hold. They're just toys anyway. I bet we can bring in $1500-$2000 with this one saw!

I've actually got an offer on the mill for $340 + shipping to over seas. That's $100 more than a new one. Talk about generous!


----------



## DSS (Dec 8, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I could use a steak! T-Bone LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2011)

i am like a lot of you,,cash is extremely short right now,, but i will do what i can to help


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm away from the net for a few hours and this thing just blows up. Awesome what's going on here!
> 
> If you want to send me that 090G, I'll donate the time and labor to go through it and make it 100%. I don't have the time I used to, so I'll put my Mac 101 projects on hold. They're just toys anyway. I bet we can bring in $1500-$2000 with this one saw!
> 
> I've actually got an offer on the mill for $340 + shipping to over seas. That's $100 more than a new one. Talk about generous!



Man I was waiting on you, I'll let you contact the donater of the saw. Thank you.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow 13 pages I just got off work so I was behind. Stumpy and I have been friends for along time I hate this for him but we will make it better. I will assist in any way I can I sell quite a bit of stuff on ebay and if someone wants me to list something for them i will I have access to alot of secure storage for any items until he gets back and going.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpy, I just got home from job #2. So SORRY to here this. Ill see what I can do, I feel your pain brother. I work two jobs to keep the meat on the table. Times are tough, just keep moving forward.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

We now have a contractor, I don't know all the info yet he didn't answer his phone.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 8, 2011)

OK guys I got it listed on ebay here is the link I sure hope it does good 

Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay

For anyone here on AS that might be interested here is the link to the original thread when I bought this saw and did the conversion

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/159131.htm


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very sorry to hear the news about your shop Stumpy, I am a long ways away to send stuff so I will send Pay Pal instead, use it any way you like.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

atvguns said:


> OK guys I got it listed on ebay here is the link I sure hope it does good
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay
> 
> ...



I got you started.


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 8, 2011)

This just SUCKS! In every way!
I've no money or saws I can donate, but depending how far you are from Wichita KS, I can show up with a nice load of tools and equipment to help with. I'm not the best help anymore, but I've still got the tools to do it!


----------



## kev1n (Dec 8, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> With almost all homeowner's policies, outbuildings (accessory buildings) are covered as a percentage of the primary residence. ie, probably not near enough. The contents coverage may come from his homeowner policy though. Unless he had a separate policy or rider on the shop it will likely leave him lacking.



It sounded like he had a wood burner in the shop that started the fire that probably wasn't inspected or had a permit for, The IC probably wont cover anything because of some technicality unfortunately is my guess.:msp_unsure:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got you started.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 8, 2011)

Im a little short on cash too. I work outside, its winter time, and its christmas time on top of that. I have a mint little Husky 44 black top im in the middle of rebuilding. If its OK with Stump, Id like to give it to the cookiemonster's/Stumpy Jr's when I get it done. :smile2:







If its not ok, I still got your address anyways!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Im a little short on cash too. I work outside, its winter time, and its christmas time on top of that. I have a mint little Husky 44 black top im in the middle of rebuilding. If its OK with Stump, Id like to give it to the cookiemonster's/Stumpy Jr's when I get it done. :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cool offer.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 8, 2011)

The mill i log for has lumber up the yinyang! Prolly get it for cost. And its close to Strumpets! You pro builders get a list together and let me know. Last time i looked there was probably 50k board feet of 1" pine lumber. All widths. Lots of 2" cypress. 2x4's and 2x6's. Should be enough to build it back. That is if sawmill lumber will work. Just saying.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2011)

this is for everyone


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The mill i log for has lumber up the yinyang! Prolly get it for cost. And its close to Strumpets! You pro builders get a list together and let me know. Last time i looked there was probably 50k board feet of 1" pine lumber. All widths. Lots of 2" cypress. 2x4's and 2x6's. Should be enough to build it back. That is if sawmill lumber will work. Just saying.



That is way over my head I'll leave that one for Dan to answer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys this thread is long if your coming in at the end here, it is worth reading the whole thread. There has been a bunch of great offers from members here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The mill i log for has lumber up the yinyang! Prolly get it for cost. And its close to Strumpets! You pro builders get a list together and let me know. Last time i looked there was probably 50k board feet of 1" pine lumber. All widths. Lots of 2" cypress. 2x4's and 2x6's. Should be enough to build it back. That is if sawmill lumber will work. Just saying.



After the first of the year I'll be in my slow season. This would be a good reason to head south for a bit.I've bent a few nails in my life and have plenty of tools to bring.

As far as sawmill lumber, I use nothing but that now.A 2x4 is a 2x4.I'm gettin' too old to be looking at them little lines any more.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys this thread is long if your coming in at the end here, it is worth reading the whole thread. There has been a bunch of great offers from members here.



Here!! Here !!!


----------



## Freehand (Dec 8, 2011)

logging22 said:


> The mill i log for has lumber up the yinyang! Prolly get it for cost. And its close to Strumpets! You pro builders get a list together and let me know. Last time i looked there was probably 50k board feet of 1" pine lumber. All widths. Lots of 2" cypress. 2x4's and 2x6's. Should be enough to build it back. That is if sawmill lumber will work. Just saying.



That 2x cypress sounds intriguing Les.I was thinking Stumpy was a prime candidate for a red iron steel building.Guess we'll see what the low down insurance man will pony up.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is way over my head I'll leave that one for Dan to answer.




Dan's definitely the man.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes by all means read the whole thread! You will see the kind of people AS is made of! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 8, 2011)

I've picked up a couple of bargains lately so there are a few leftover $$$$ in my saw fund.
But they won't be there long.
They are on the way Stump. I'll send a few more as soon as I can.


Mike


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm away from the net for a few hours and this thing just blows up. Awesome what's going on here!
> 
> If you want to send me that 090G, I'll donate the time and labor to go through it and make it 100%. I don't have the time I used to, so I'll put my Mac 101 projects on hold. They're just toys anyway. I bet we can bring in $1500-$2000 with this one saw!
> 
> I've actually got an offer on the mill for $340 + shipping to over seas. That's $100 more than a new one. Talk about generous!



thats good with me , let me know the details so i can get it all boxed up. what's the best and cheapest shipping. are pic's in order and follow it's progress. thank's. fraser.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys going to call it a night been a long day reading typing, I'll catch up in the morning.

My PM box is empty now let them fly.


----------



## apse (Dec 8, 2011)

Just caught the thread...

I followed the fire trucks home before, leaves one of the worst feelings in your stomach you can imagine. Please PM us a physical address for shipping, money not available, but some common carb kits, fuel line, carb cleaner, spark plugs, fuel filters, bar oil, 2-stroke oil, etc., should help you get back to work. Have a top box for a tool box that may be a help, too...if you can use it. And I saw it said in another post, these are the types of things, that help us become the men we need to be. Ma used to say "Son, it's not if you get knocked down that matters, it's whether you get back up or not". Head high, chest out, and allow the comfort of family to give your reason to continue.
BTW, Good luck with the ****ing insurance company, they usually aren't worth counting on!

Brian and Tina


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2011)

apse said:


> Just caught the thread...
> 
> I followed the fire trucks home before, leaves one of the worst feelings in your stomach you can imagine. Please PM us a physical address for shipping, money not available, but some common carb kits, fuel line, carb cleaner, spark plugs, fuel filters, bar oil, 2-stroke oil, etc., should help you get back to work. Have a top box for a tool box that may be a help, too...if you can use it. And I saw it said in another post, these are the types of things, that help us become the men we need to be. Ma used to say "Son, it's not if you get knocked down that matters, it's whether you get back up or not". Head high, chest out, and allow the comfort of family to give your reason to continue.
> BTW, Good luck with the ****ing insurance company, they usually aren't worth counting on!
> ...



Sending PM.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this-Keep your head up Stump! The Northern Sconnie AS members will help with saws, tools, and money to help you get back on your feet.


----------



## cowroy (Dec 8, 2011)

Whew, just read this thread from beginning to end and it was well worth the time. Will for sure send what I can when I can. I just wish my dad and I were closer as my dad would gladly wire the whole shop for free when you got that far.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the port-a-potty still at Terry's place? Maybe it could be used for a temporary shop!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 8, 2011)

Just threw down some cash and some rep. Props to this gang, as always, for being the best folks around. Proud to be a part of such a group and only too happy to help.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 8, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is the port-a-potty still at Terry's place? Maybe it could be used for a temporary shop!:hmm3grin2orange:



No.

Two Haz-Mat teams and a bomb disposal unit came and took it away a while back!LOL


Mike


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is the port-a-potty still at Terry's place? Maybe it could be used for a temporary shop!:hmm3grin2orange:



Stumpy would use it once and it would melt ! :hmm3grin2orange: I heard stories about him ! :fart:


----------



## Danno (Dec 8, 2011)

Man, get that 090g on a raffle already. I'll probably never be able to afford a good one through normal means, but I'd certainly blow a chunk of change for a chance in a raffle for a good cause like this...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

paccity said:


> thats good with me , let me know the details so i can get it all boxed up. what's the best and cheapest shipping. are pic's in order and follow it's progress. thank's. fraser.



Thanks for your confidence. I'd love to help you maximize the profits. PM coming your way.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 8, 2011)

i know that we'll all get stumpy well taken careas for temporary income and getting the shop going again but id like to see the christmas list that the kids have. his kids will be as affected by this as he will and while were out buying up the world for our own kids one extra present to be sent to stumpys kids for under the tree i think would be heart felt. some people are funny about sending money to folks but will in a heartbeat buy an extra present for a child. forgive me if my thinking is out of line stumpy but im always thinking outside the box so to speak lol


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your shop Stumpy. All that magnesium, WOW that must have been one hell of a nasty fire. I am fairly new to this site and I really enjoy it here. Forgive me if I offend anyone but I feel laughter is the best medicine and I some times say inapropriate things. I have read several of your postings and you often make me laugh. I have never met you and dont know you personally but looking at you in your avatar I can say that you look.....kinda goofy. But hey your a chainsaw guy so you are all right in my book. I cant believe the generosity of this group, so many people willing to send money, saws, or help with labor. Very nice. This thread is very busy I just read the whole thing and I noticed that there were 32 other members on here also. Thats alot of grown men sitting in front of a computer screen in there underwear. I can only imagine a few other sites that would have more. Again sorry for your loss, knowing that you make your living out of your shop I cant imagine how tuff of a time this is for you. I wish you the best and I believe that you, with the help of your friends here will have you up and running again real soon. I'll keep an eye on this thread and count me in on some raffles or If I can gather up some $ after the holidays I will surely help as much as I can. Despite the facts have a merry christmas.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2011)

I've put this saw on ebay for the cause. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I'll send to proceeds to Stumpy...


----------



## Danno (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I got yellow fever and just in case eBay is flooded with AS fundraiser saws, I certainly don't plan on letting the bottom fall out of Mac values!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

There is no way I'm reading all these pages........:frown:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 8, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> There is no way I'm reading all these pages........:frown:



Translation: "There's not enough pictures and there's no way Mrs Rvalue is reading all these pages to me"

it's ok man, we understand...:msp_tongue:


----------



## ptjeep (Dec 8, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i know that we'll all get stumpy well taken careas for temporary income and getting the shop going again but id like to see the christmas list that the kids have. his kids will be as affected by this as he will and while were out buying up the world for our own kids one extra present to be sent to stumpys kids for under the tree i think would be heart felt. some people are funny about sending money to folks but will in a heartbeat buy an extra present for a child. forgive me if my thinking is out of line stumpy but im always thinking outside the box so to speak lol



You beat me to it Terry, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sbowman871 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Just donated $100 to Stumpy.*

Hank- Saw your post over on the firewood, heating, and wood burning site where I usally live. Read most of what has been posted here and though I can't donate tools or saws, cash I can do. I have never heard of Stumpy until now but I can see he is held in high reguard here on AS. I plan to send him a saw or 2 when he gets back on his feet.

Steve


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 8, 2011)

I've placed bids on both the husky 262xp and the McCullogh 250. I need them like I need another hole in the head (which is what I'll get when the wife see's i've bid on another saw.) But I cant help but to drive up some prices for a good cause.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> There is no way I'm reading all these pages........:frown:



Candyass.


----------



## timberdollars (Dec 8, 2011)

*I'll see what I can do too*

Read every post on here!!! that took awhile. Very sorry about your shop and tools. Stumpy! All you As members are something else, its an honor to ever be on here and to be in contact with any of you.
I have no $ but know Stumps family needs it more than mine right now and Christmas is the time for giving. I be lookin for something to give in the morning. Think its going to be saws or parts though as I do have some.

Merry Christmas all, and more so to Stumpy and family.

Duane


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 8, 2011)

I know how you're feeling stump, this was a picture I took standing inside my shop 3 yrs ago. I could'nt even clean the mess for weeks because my hands were bandaged up from a grease fire in the kitchen one week prior to the shop fire. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 8, 2011)

sbowman871 said:


> Hank- Saw your post over on the firewood, heating, and wood burning site where I usally live. Read most of what has been posted here and though I can't donate tools or saws, cash I can do. I have never heard of Stumpy until now but I can see he is held in high reguard here on AS. I plan to send him a saw or 2 when he gets back on his feet.
> 
> Steve



Never heard of the man and ya donate $$$. That's just too cool man!

Rep ya when I can.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> I know how you're feeling stump, this was a picture I took standing inside my shop 3 yrs ago. I could'nt even clean the mess for weeks because my hands were bandaged up from a grease fire in the kitchen one week prior to the shop fire. Sorry for your loss.



Dang ! Talk about getting kicked when your down! Hope you got everything up and going again.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Rep sent!!!.....That's seriously generous!!!!
> 
> Need to get the team together and make that saw run and have somebody Ebay it....That will bring maximum $$.....I have a few 090 parts I'll send to the cause!



Any chance you have gaskets, crank seals, piston rings, carb kit, etc? Anyone else with any of these items?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 8, 2011)

Im already outbid on the mac, still winning the husky. Ooo I hope I win!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> That shop was a mere reflection of you, your still standing.
> Keep your family close.
> It may not seem like it now, you have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Been there, lost everything twice to floods.



How you make a flood? :monkey:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

Real sorry Stumpy. I'm gona see if I can come up with something.



tlandrum2002 said:


> i know that we'll all get stumpy well taken careas for temporary income and getting the shop going again but id like to see the christmas list that the kids have. his kids will be as affected by this as he will and while were out buying up the world for our own kids one extra present to be sent to stumpys kids for under the tree i think would be heart felt. some people are funny about sending money to folks but will in a heartbeat buy an extra present for a child. forgive me if my thinking is out of line stumpy but im always thinking outside the box so to speak lol



Good thought Terry!! Great Idea.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Any chance you have gaskets, crank seals, piston rings, carb kit, etc? Anyone else with any of these items?



I have a fair amount of misc Stihl Gaskets, there is a chance I have something, but would have to go by what it looks like, if you have any pics of gaskets.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 8, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Never heard of the man and ya donate $$$. That's just too cool man!
> 
> Rep ya when I can.



I got him Don,I had three left and used them on this thread


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

parrisw said:


> I have a fair amount of misc Stihl Gaskets, there is a chance I have something, but would have to go by what it looks like, if you have any pics of gaskets.



Check out the pics in this album. They're all 090, but most will be the same. LINK


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 8, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! Talk about getting kicked when your down! Hope you got everything up and going again.



Sure did. Just had to grab the insurance man by the balls then rebuilt it myself being a contractor. Which the insurance man was'nt happy about.

Anyhow this is stump's thread and I'm not trying to change that just letting him know that this stuff happens and since the loved ones are all safe it will all end well in the long run believe it or not. If you have home owners insurance they will cover all out buildings up to 14% (if I remember right) of the total property value. And they will cover all the contents value. That is what really saved my azz was the contents. The insurance man could'nt believe everything on my list (69 pages) but had to pay up for it because I had it. Once again stump I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We will give it a little time and see if one of the builders with experience with that saw jumps on it.  Man I want that saw.  I may have to sell a car and bid myself.



Go mow your lawn, you might find one.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 8, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 8, 2011)

Dang man, I just read through this whole thread. Couple hours worth but it was worth it. The guys here are just the best. 

Stumpman, I'm sick to see your shop burnt. I can understand the way you feel about your tools and things as I've been collecting mine all my life too and it would devastate me to lose them. I have a couple of new Stihl bars here I can send to you or we can put them on some of these raffle saws. Whichever you guys think. I'll look in a minute and see how many I've got and I'll send some cash when I get some to send. :msp_thumbsup:

Stump, I know it's awkward for you having all these gifts sent your way but just remember, you would do the same for all of us man. It's what were here for, to help each other. Youre a good ole fellow and you deserve every bit of it mang. 

I'll see what else I have here that may help you. I have plenty of tools. If you guys are going to try to build the shop back for Stump I may not be able to come help as it would be a good ways for me to go but I have a couple Paslode nailers I could lend out.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 8, 2011)

Stump when you get to the point of deciding to rebuild, if you need someone to bring a small 4x4 tractor over with a loader and box blade to push up the mess and bring a post hole digger to dig footing hole for new post let me know, I've built several shop buildings, me and the boys could prolly metal one in a weekend if it's not huge. I know you have a lot of things coming in and being sent, if we can be of help let me know , we are pretty savy on construction, got a portable lincoln ranger 8 if any welding needs to be done. We'll do what we can to help. The Lord helps us in many ways, may he bless all those that have opened their hearts. I got a couple of like new Super EZ's and a little Dolly 100 I'll try selling to get some cash on the way. God bless and hang in there. Got several boxes of misc saw parts, 028 super, 143 dolly, maybe you could use them.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Check out the pics in this album. They're all 090, but most will be the same. LINK



Hey Brad, I got a couple but not much 090 stuff. Here is a few that I'm pretty sure fit 090, its not much but your welcome to them if ya want.

4 of these.







2 of these


----------



## promac850 (Dec 8, 2011)

God bless you Stumpy... I'd cry my ass off if my barn burned down, or if my house burned down... 

I'll be sending some money your way soon. Might not be a whole lot, but every little bit adds up.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Any chance you have gaskets, crank seals, piston rings, carb kit, etc? Anyone else with any of these items?



I'll see what I've got in the morning, Brad....I know I have a NOS pair of crank seals and some misc carb parts......I have one 090 for parts too if there's any other hard parts needed.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a good stack of gaskets here, which I can donate to the cause. I don't have any idea on what this stuff fits or what its worth. Anybody got any ideas on how we can put these to good use for Stumpy let me know.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Hey Brad, I got a couple but not much 090 stuff. Here is a few that I'm pretty sure fit 090, its not much but your welcome to them if ya want.



That's all the gaskets I'd need for the complete intake tract. I'll send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's all the gaskets I'd need for the complete intake tract. I'll send you a PM. Thanks!



Sweet, I can get them in a padded envelope and get them out asap.

Will


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> I'll see what I've got in the morning, Brad....I know I have a NOS pair of crank seals and some misc carb parts......I have one 090 for parts too if there's any other hard parts needed.:msp_thumbup:



That would be great as well.

I'd love to just suck up the costs for this rebuild, but I've spent myself out pretty good lately myself. I appreciate the help here.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That would be great as well.
> 
> I'd love to just suck up the costs for this rebuild, but I've spent myself out pretty good lately myself. I appreciate the help here.



Ya, no need to do that brad. I have quite a few bearings as well, there is a chance I might have something if you know a part number?


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2011)

ARRRGGGG, sorry Brad inbox is empty now!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Ya, no need to do that brad. I have quite a few bearings as well, there is a chance I might have something if you know a part number?



Hopefully won't have to replace them. However, the PN is 0000 993 0900. 

I will be splitting the cases on this saw. So I'll be needing the following.

Case gasket - 1106 029 1210 (Just found an extra in the garage)
Crank Seal x 2 - 9640 003 1980
Tank Vent - 1108 350 5800
Fuel Hose - 1111 358 7700
Fuel Tank Gasket - 1106 359 1110
Piston Rings (Maybe) - 1106 034 3003 - 58x1.5
Exhaust Gasket - 1106 149 0600
Gear Cover Gasket - 1109 649 0500 Probably NLA
Carb Kit for Tilly HL, I think

That should about do it.


----------



## paccity (Dec 8, 2011)

i thank you brad. i wished it was a turnkey saw . i hope it turns out to not be to much of a prob i just thought it would be the most bang for the buck. went down earlyer and puld it out and blew the dust off it. will box and ship it out tomarrow. and thank yyou to all that pitch in on this saw.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 8, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Ya, no need to do that brad. I have quite a few bearings as well, there is a chance I might have something if you know a part number?



Crank bearings are # 0000 993 0900 (x2)


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> i thank you brad. i wished it was a turnkey saw . i hope it turns out to not be to much of a prob i just thought it would be the most bang for the buck. went down earlyer and puld it out and blew the dust off it. will box and ship it out tomarrow. and thank yyou to all that pitch in on this saw.



This'll be more fun anyway Also, it'll all be fresh and we can sell with 100% confidence to bleed every dollar we can out of the buyer


----------



## husqvarna93 (Dec 9, 2011)

I havnt been a memeber for to long but wow you guys are great. I am at school rate now but I will try to find something to give when I am home. I am very sorry for what happened, a similar thing happend to a welder i know. Devastating but dont let it drag you down, in no time you will be back at it and from what I see I think it will come sooner then later with all this great support. I am so glad I joined AS with this great community.


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

brad, how hard is it going to be to get that over to .404. ? because of the bar and chain that will go with it is in .404. or should we try to do this as just the powerhead.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> brad, how hard is it going to be to get that over to .404. ? because of the bar and chain that will go with it is in .404. or should we try to do this as just the powerhead.



Mine still has the original 1/2" chain, which had never been sharpened when I got it. I don't know if gears are available or not? Anyone?


----------



## parrisw (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Mine still has the original 1/2" chain, which had never been sharpened when I got it. I don't know if gears are available or not? Anyone?



does it use rim drive? or??


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

parrisw said:


> does it use rim drive? or??



No. It's a gear that goes onto a shaft with a key and is secured by a nut. The 404 gear PN is 1109 642 1310. I'm sure they're NLA. Maybe we can talk Teddy Scout out of one That's not even fair is it Someone did sell a rim drive conversion kit at some point. They were custom made and were quite pricey. PHO might be the way to go to keep shipping costs down.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> No. It's a gear that goes onto a shaft with a key and is secured by a nut. The 404 gear PN is 1109 642 1310. I'm sure they're NLA. Maybe we can talk Teddy Scout out of one That's not even fair is it Someone did sell a rim drive conversion kit at some point. They were custom made and were quite pricey. PHO might be the way to go to keep shipping costs down.



Is this what it needs

STIHL 090 G 090G GEAR DRIVE SPUR SPROCKET DRIVE 8 TOOTH .404 | eBay


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Is this what it needs
> 
> STIHL 090 G 090G GEAR DRIVE SPUR SPROCKET DRIVE 8 TOOTH .404 | eBay



I believe it is. I've never seen one, lol. Never looked either though.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> No. It's a gear that goes onto a shaft with a key and is secured by a nut. The 404 gear PN is 1109 642 1310. I'm sure they're NLA. Maybe we can talk Teddy Scout out of one That's not even fair is it Someone did sell a rim drive conversion kit at some point. They were custom made and were quite pricey. PHO might be the way to go to keep shipping costs down.





atvguns said:


> Is this what it needs
> 
> STIHL 090 G 090G GEAR DRIVE SPUR SPROCKET DRIVE 8 TOOTH .404 | eBay



ahhh, I see,  that looks hard to modify to take a rim. Probably not even doable.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 9, 2011)

parrisw said:


> ahhh, I see, that looks hard to modify to take a rim. Probably not even doable.



I think it was Matt that had some adapters made for those, but they were quite pricey.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I believe it is. I've never seen one, lol. Never looked either though.


 Do some research and let me know if we need to grad it


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 9, 2011)

so sorry to hear Stumpy. unfortunately all i can offer you right now are prayers. i don't have any tools, parts, saws, or cash to offer. if i can see my way clear to do more i sure will. GOD bless.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 9, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I think it was Matt that had some adapters made for those, but they were quite pricey.



Ya he did, but I think he had whole new ones cast.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

You guys are awesome with all the 090 parts, and about 10 pages back I offered up my 075 that is going out to Missouri for Matt/ Hedgerow to go through, and get dialed in with all proceeds going to Stumpy. Hopefully you guys will be able to help out with the pieces to finish it off. I'm sure there will be a few things needed, and it would be awesome if you fellas could get Hedgerow whatever he needs.
Thanks for all the support given.
Jonathan


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 9, 2011)

husqvarna93 said:


> I havnt been a memeber for to long but wow you guys are great. I am at school rate now but I will try to find something to give when I am home. I am very sorry for what happened, a similar thing happend to a welder i know. Devastating but dont let it drag you down, in no time you will be back at it and from what I see I think it will come sooner then later with all this great support. I am so glad I joined AS with this great community.



Sorry but I had to point this out, it made me laugh. Good to know he is a school rate now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That would be great as well.
> 
> I'd love to just suck up the costs for this rebuild, but I've spent myself out pretty good lately myself. I appreciate the help here.



No one expects you to front all of this, just holler at me when you need PayPaled. 


I am all caught up on the thread and all PM sent that were asked.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> You guys are awesome with all the 090 parts, and about 10 pages back I offered up my 075 that is going out to Missouri for Matt/ Hedgerow to go through, and get dialed in with all proceeds going to Stumpy. Hopefully you guys will be able to help out with the pieces to finish it off. I'm sure there will be a few things needed, and it would be awesome if you fellas could get Hedgerow whatever he needs.
> Thanks for all the support given.
> Jonathan



I have some parts for that saw if he needs it he will holler at me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

PayPal email addys

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

The bidding is taking off on the Husky 261  Thanks guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Go mow your lawn, you might find one.



Looks like Brad is going to make it bring a bunch, I might have to sell two cars. Thats a lot of mowing. :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: I just remembered that I heard the price of metal is up. I might get a bunch together pull the gooseneck to the scrap yard. Just a thought for some of you.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 9, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> so sorry to hear Stumpy. unfortunately all i can offer you right now are prayers. i don't have any tools, parts, saws, or cash to offer. if i can see my way clear to do more i sure will. GOD bless.



that prayer may be worth more than anything else donated. Don't belittle it or yourself by saying that's "all" you can offer. It's a great thing, and I'm sure it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 9, 2011)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> so sorry to hear Stumpy. unfortunately all i can offer you right now are prayers. i don't have any tools, parts, saws, or cash to offer. if i can see my way clear to do more i sure will. GOD bless.



Buddy, That's the only thing I've actually asked for is prayer. 
I've been told too shut up & just take the rest. On that note I'll ask one other thing from everybody. Don't cut yourselves short on anything just to help me out. seeing some of the saws that have been donated has made me feel guilty enough. 


I showed my wife last night what has been happening on here, and she couldn't believe it. It's hard fer me to take in too. Thanks for everybody's generosity.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Parts needed for the 090G
> 
> Crank Seal x 2 - 9640 003 1980
> Tank Vent - 1108 350 5800
> ...



Bumping this for visibility.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

It's looking like a Contra will be on the block in a few days for the cause. I was contacted this morning by a member about checking it out and ebaying it.

I'll let him finish telling the tale if he is so inclined. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's looking like a Contra will be on the block in a few days for the cause. I was contacted this morning by a member about checking it out and ebaying it.
> 
> I'll let him finish telling the tale if he is so inclined. :msp_thumbup:



I just bid on your other saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

I noted this in the Dolmar auction description but feel the need to say it here as well. That saw can be a bear to start sometimes and I've not checked to see why. I just want everyone to be aware of that...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Guys I think I'll be off the net today. I'll unload hay so I can load some cars on the trailer.


----------



## kam (Dec 9, 2011)

paypal sent to [email protected]


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Buddy, That's the only thing I've actually asked for is prayer.
> I've been told too shut up & just take the rest. On that note I'll ask one other thing from everybody. Don't cut yourselves short on anything just to help me out. seeing some of the saws that have been donated has made me feel guilty enough.
> 
> 
> I showed my wife last night what has been happening on here, and she couldn't believe it. It's hard fer me to take in too. Thanks for everybody's generosity.



Good plan, Stump. Just shut up. Take it and like it.:smile2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 9, 2011)

dang.. this thread is growing faster than I can read it... ... but then given the group of guys on here would anyone expect any less? 
Stump.. dang sorry for your loss... the insurance co will try to gyp you at every turn... dont be too hard on your self about thinking the fire could have been prevented... it was an accident.. and they happen... what matters most is that no one was hurt and things can be replaced.... and from the looks of it on here alot already has been replaced... 
I was going for a concrete cut off saw on fleabay but it seems there are some that want it for more than its worth... so I think I will be making a run at the husky 261...
also when is the raffle on the 090 going up? I will be in for a tix or 2. 

hang in there Stump! it looks like many on AS have your back right now.


----------



## an?qus (Dec 9, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Buddy, That's the only thing I've actually asked for is prayer.
> I've been told too shut up & just take the rest. On that note I'll ask one other thing from everybody. Don't cut yourselves short on anything just to help me out. seeing some of the saws that have been donated has made me feel guilty enough.
> 
> I showed my wife last night what has been happening on here, and she couldn't believe it. It's hard fer me to take in too. Thanks for everybody's generosity.



We're new here, Stump, but we know "fer shure" from our own experience with some of the guys that whatever comes your way is from the heart. We didn't do much ourselves. We wish we could've done a lot more like some of the other guys. It is humbling to watch this outpouring of love and brotherhood. 

You're a brother in the Lord, too, so you know that we are the ones who are blessed to be able to help out, and we'd be negligent of our own responsibility to ignore your plight. We'd be robbed of that blessing ourselves if we did. 

me and cheeves


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> dang.. this thread is growing faster than I can read it... ... but then given the group of guys on here would anyone expect any less?
> Stump.. dang sorry for your loss... the insurance co will try to gyp you at every turn... dont be too hard on your self about thinking the fire could have been prevented... it was an accident.. and they happen... what matters most is that no one was hurt and things can be replaced.... and from the looks of it on here alot already has been replaced...
> I was going for a concrete cut off saw on fleabay but it seems there are some that want it for more than its worth... so I think I will be making a run at the husky 261...
> also when is the raffle on the 090 going up? I will be in for a tix or 2.
> ...



I think the raffle so far is a 925, 076, 32" Husky mount bar, the 090 is going to Ebay it will do well there.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's looking like a Contra will be on the block in a few days for the cause. I was contacted this morning by a member about checking it out and ebaying it.
> 
> I'll let him finish telling the tale if he is so inclined. :msp_thumbup:



Hope you don't mind that I passed the buck on that one. I should have a few intake tract gaskets left over if you need them.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have some parts for that saw if he needs it he will holler at me.



Yes... But it won't be for parts... It'll be cause I just like hollering at you...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hope you don't mind that I passed the buck on that one. I should have a few intake tract gaskets left over if you need them.



I don't mind in the least, in fact, I'm very pleased to be of service. I don't feel like I have a lot to offer and I'm humbled by the outpouring of help from this fine group of members.

I'll let it be known what this saw needs to become a runner.

Wiggleworth is putting a 365 special in the mail this morning. It will probably be here tomorrow afternoon. I'll be putting up a list of needs for that saw too.


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Buddy, That's the only thing I've actually asked for is prayer.
> I've been told too shut up & just take the rest. On that note I'll ask one other thing from everybody. Don't cut yourselves short on anything just to help me out. seeing some of the saws that have been donated has made me feel guilty enough.
> 
> 
> I showed my wife last night what has been happening on here, and she couldn't believe it. It's hard fer me to take in too. Thanks for everybody's generosity.



they say charity starts at home. well this is home to a lott of us. so it's all good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow guys just wow, Iv been skipping through this thread and just amazed! Its truly amazing that all these people chipping and half of then im sure never even met stumpy!!! I know for a fact stumpy is a stand-up guy, he helped me with my saw about a year ago, i had the chance to go meet up with him. But funds were low at the time. I think this should be voted number one forum of the year!!! Such a tight-knit family! If someone wanted to see just some good ol boys trying to keep things "the way they otta be" come here to AS 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pops21 (Dec 9, 2011)

Paypal sent and prayers being lifted for the stumpster. I have a funny feeling with everyone on here helping we can put you back in business.:msp_thumbsup: Your a good man stumpy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think the raffle so far is a 925, 076, 32" Husky mount bar, the 090 is going to Ebay it will do well there.



I think it's an 075 Stephen... :msp_confused:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 9, 2011)

Does it have a manual oiler? The 075 also has space between the gas cap and the filter then the 051

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Does it have a manual oiler? The 075 also has space between the gas cap and the filter then the 051
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



It should have the manual assist... And adjustable auto lever I believe. We'll see the differences when it get's here... I may have to find a Large mount Stihl bar for it... Cause I ain't sending anything out of here without a "Test Run"...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's looking like a Contra will be on the block in a few days for the cause. I was contacted this morning by a member about checking it out and ebaying it.
> 
> I'll let him finish telling the tale if he is so inclined. :msp_thumbup:



couldn't he find anyone "good" to do it? :msp_tongue: j/k man, it'll be in excellent hands!



DSS said:


> Good plan, Stump. Just shut up. Take it and like it.:smile2:



if he only had a nickle for every time he's heard that, he'd be a rich man...


I consider Stumpy a friend more than just a forum acquaintance and continue to run and enjoy saws that he's built. I wanted to take a short minute and personally thank everyone here for doing what they are each doing. It is a wonderful thing that's happening here.


----------



## spanky1205 (Dec 9, 2011)

This may have already been mentioned. I stopped reading and post 180ish. Someone should start one thread with links to all saws being sold for Stumpy. That way there would be no question which would sell more. AS raffle vs Ebay. Everyone at AS would know exactly what is being sold without having to search though ebays 1000's of listings. Plus anything that was going to be raffled would be seen by everyone on AS plus everyone on Ebay.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't been a member very long here.But I feel like its one big extended family! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> It should have the manual assist... And adjustable auto lever I believe. We'll see the differences when it get's here... I may have to find a Large mount Stihl bar for it... Cause I ain't sending anything out of here without a "Test Run"...:msp_tongue:



I'm getting ready to ship it out, and I don't have a bar for it. However I may have some spare 36" loops of chain, so I'll check pitch and such, and if it matches up I'll toss a loop in the box too.


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes he is needing cash I was saving that post, waiting on Darin. Stump won't ask but I will.
> 
> I am asking members for cash. We like the donations of saws as well, but just need to get a little cash flowing.
> 
> ...




A little help sent your way.

The out pouring of help and love is the way things are meant to be.
I have spent time on here trying to learn all I can and Stump has a nice following.
Stump, I wish you a full recovery and I know times will get better for you and yours.

Fabulous people on this site and I got to meet some at the Ohio GTG this fall.
The Lord held my hand through a kidney transplant and people sent me money that I didn't even know. One example was I received a $20 bill in the mail every week for 9+ months with no address or any way to find out the source.
I know the feeling you are going through now. God bless you.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... But it won't be for parts... It'll be cause I just like hollering at you...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I would imagine this would keep ol' WSC from getting homesick............LOL!!!!!!


----------



## an?qus (Dec 9, 2011)

*Fundraiser thread*



Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes he is needing cash I was saving that post, waiting on Darin. Stump won't ask but I will.
> 
> I am asking members for cash. We like the donations of saws as well, but just need to get a little cash flowing.
> 
> ...



Mastermind, Work Saw Collector and all who are organizing fundraising for Stumpy: You guys are busting your humps for sure, and not wanting especially to add to the load, but whaddaya think about starting a separate thread that lists the ways of contributing to the cause? As far as I can tell for now, you can PayPal Stump indirectly through Work Saw Collector, there's a McCullough 250 auction on eBay from Mastermind, a raffle of a saw being rebuilt and some other saws folks plan to auction. Anything else? Does Stumpy have his own PayPal account you can contribute to at his email address above? It's a little hard to follow with the size of this thread and the rate it's growing. God bless you guys for this labor of love!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> on the way. Edit: done.





jockeydeuce said:


> Just sent Stump some $$ to his Paypal....Hope it helps......You guys are all doing a lot here....Everyone that's helping Stumpy deserves a pat on the back! Not much of this stuff in this "dog eat dog world" these days!





paccity said:


> View attachment 210515
> View attachment 210516
> View attachment 210517
> View attachment 210518
> ...





Hedgerow said:


> Good... Cause you can't mail an air compressor...
> Just sayin...
> :hmm3grin2orange:





blsnelling said:


> Who ever said the internet has no personal touch?





o8f150 said:


> i just now seen what happened,,,man this just plain sucks,,, he is a good man,,i don't know what i can do but i will help if i can





sefh3 said:


> Stumpy
> Man I'm sorry to see the loss of the shop. I know you had some customer saws in there. When you can, post what you had. I think we can help you with that if you need us to. My shop doesn't supply the family full time, but it's nice to have the extra $$ from it.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This site is amazing.:msp_thumbup: GOD is Awsome. I am in awe at the generosity of the members of this site. Looking things over to see how My family can help. We  you Stumpy as a brother.





Chris J. said:


> I've got a nearly complete Jonsered 630, & enough Jonsered 670 parts to put together one saw, maybe two. They'd bring the most money complete and running.
> 
> Maybe once a clear plan takes shape, I can send them to an AS member in the position to put together some runners. I'd do it, but in all honestly I'm more of a tinkerer than a mechtech, it would be best if they were built by someone with a solid parts source, and able to get it right the first time.
> 
> ...





Duke Thieroff said:


> Wish I had some cash to give over to Mr. Stumpy, times are tough so this is going to have to do.
> 
> 
> I want everyone to understand the 925 does run, but will need a litte bit of work, the handlebar holes are stripped and will need helicoil/tapped, the saw will come dressed with a nice Homelite 20inch sprocket tip bar.
> ...



Repped.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hopefully won't have to replace them. However, the PN is 0000 993 0900.
> 
> I will be splitting the cases on this saw. So I'll be needing the following.
> 
> ...



EDIT!!!....Two NOS crank seals on the way to you today, Brad......I have a set of rings with that part # on the bin, but they are 58mm x 2.5 wide...:msp_confused:....I see the IPL says 1.5, so these must be for something else.....Sorry, I just noticed the fuel line was a 1113 line stuck in the wrong bin!! 

I bought out this old dealer and I'm running into that a lot!!....Seals are still heading your way.

That's all I have in the above stuff.....If there's anything else let me know.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Stump I transfered some more.


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 9, 2011)

Wanted to get caught up on this thread during my lunch break, wow! I don't have much to offer but I'm pretty sure I have a foot or two of fuel line and a filter. I think I also have some fuel line for lawn and garden tractor engines (with some of those horrible little spring clips) as well as a new oil filter for a 18 hp Kohler Command v-twin I don't need anymore that should fit many other engines. I might still have a used but working carb for a 8 hp Techemseh snow blower engine, not sure if any of that will be of any help. If I have any extra tools that aren't rusty and trashed or find anything else of use I'll toss them in too. Just need the shipping address in a PM.

I will do a paypal when I can but I just commited to buying a ton of wood pellets for a family at church a couple days ago so I'm a little short right now. If a few others at church decide to chip in for that I may be able to free up some cash for Stumpy sooner rather than later.

I do have an old Homelite VI Super 2 (if I'm reading that right) with case. It's a mess and I'm a little embarassed to even mention it, I'm grasping at straws here because I want to help. I figured if it's worth anything for parts Stumpy can have it. The bar is shot, I found it in my dad's basdement sitting in a case full of water like a pot of Homelite stew so it's pretty well rusted stuck and/or seized. If it's not worth anything I'll just send Stumpy the money I would have spent to ship it to him, don't want to ship him another headache. Someone holler if there is any hope for the poor little Homie.

View attachment 210629

View attachment 210630

View attachment 210631

View attachment 210632


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> EDIT!!!....Two NOS crank seals on the way to you today, Brad......I have a set of rings with that part # on the bin, but they are 58mm x 2.5 wide...:msp_confused:....I see the IPL says 1.5, so these must be for something else.....Sorry, I just noticed the fuel line was a 1113 line stuck in the wrong bin!!
> 
> I bought out this old dealer and I'm running into that a lot!!....Seals are still heading your way.
> 
> That's all I have in the above stuff.....If there's anything else let me know.:msp_thumbsup:



Thank you!!


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I haven't been a member very long here.But I feel like its one big extended family! :msp_thumbsup:



Plus you're a midget.uttahere2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Sit tight on the poor Homie Carl... Due to the law of diminishing return...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> Plus you're a midget.uttahere2:



Don't you mean "Little Person"? Don't want the pc police coming after you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sit tight on the poor Homie Carl... Due to the law of diminishing return...:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I'm thinking the returns on that sad little saw have diminished beyond all recognition at this point but since I don't know that much I figured I'd see what others think. I guess maybe now it's purely "decorative" :biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> Plus you're a midget.uttahere2:



I could sure go for a nice big T-Bone right now ! :hmm3grin2orange: But not sure you would even make good hamburger? To old and tough :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Carl Anderson said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the returns on that sad little saw have diminished beyond all recognition at this point but since I don't know that much I figured I'd see what others think. I guess maybe now it's purely "decorative" :biggrin:



I've had 2 of those roll across the bench in as many months... Still tons of them around... Still running usually...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I've had 2 of those roll across the bench in as many months... Still tons of them around... Still running usually...



I got 5 of them things laying around here! Plus lots of parts! :msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I've had 2 of those roll across the bench in as many months... Still tons of them around... Still running usually...



Hey Matt,
I have something on the outbound UPS train that is too damn heavy to roll across your bench........LOL!!! 075AV PHO, and a 36" loop of chain.....27lbs with packaging. I bet that makes ol' T-bones hernia hurt just reading that.:msp_tongue:

Seriously though the saw is shipped, and should be to your shop towards the end of next week.
Jonathan


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

Carl Anderson said:


> Don't you mean "Little Person"? Don't want the pc police coming after you! :hmm3grin2orange:



No, I'm pretty sure I meant 'midget'.:smile2:



tbone75 said:


> I could sure go for a nice big T-Bone right now ! :hmm3grin2orange: But not sure you would even make good hamburger? *To old and tough *:hmm3grin2orange:



Remember that.:msp_razz:


----------



## dswensen (Dec 9, 2011)

Just came across this thread. The pictures of the carnage about broke my heart. I can't help physically, but $$ sent to Stumpy's hotmail account.

Good on all of ya for helping a brother in need.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Matt,
> I have something on the outbound UPS train that is too damn heavy to roll across your bench........LOL!!! 075AV PHO, and a 36" loop of chain.....27lbs with packaging. I bet that makes ol' T-bones hernia hurt just reading that.:msp_tongue:
> 
> Seriously though the saw is shipped, and should be to your shop towards the end of next week.
> Jonathan



OUCH !! You got me :eek2:


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I've had 2 of those roll across the bench in as many months... Still tons of them around... Still running usually...



Yeah well, I bet they stay running better when they aren't stored in water like a can of tuna. It must be dinner time because I keep talking about chainsaw stew and tuna. Yummy.

Oh well, that's at least $20 cash I can give to Stumpy instead of wasting my time shipping the saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Matt,
> I have something on the outbound UPS train that is too damn heavy to roll across your bench........LOL!!! 075AV PHO, and a 36" loop of chain.....27lbs with packaging. I bet that makes ol' T-bones hernia hurt just reading that.:msp_tongue:
> 
> Seriously though the saw is shipped, and should be to your shop towards the end of next week.
> Jonathan



Very cool!!! I'll have video the following Tuesday...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> No, I'm pretty sure I meant 'midget'.:smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that.:msp_razz:



See how you are! Picking on the old broke down beat up guy ! Dang midget cows :biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> Plus you're a midget.uttahere2:



:agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> :agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



08eff 1fiddy that's just plain ol' pilin' on..............you ought to have somethin' to contribute here......like a half a pack of Double Stuffed Oreo's. I say half a pack because you laid out the other half on the ground in a line trying to lure one of those Snackies within range of your Elephant tranquilizer gun.......LOL!!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> 08eff 1fiddy that's just plain ol' pilin' on..............you ought to have somethin' to contribute here......like a half a pack of Double Stuffed Oreo's. I say half a pack because you laid out the other half on the ground in a line trying to lure one of those Snackies within range of your Elephant tranquilizer gun.......LOL!!!!!!



sorry,, theres only a 1/4 pack left:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> sorry,, theres only a 1/4 pack left:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Well hopefully the hunting was successful....................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

When the raffle for Stumpy gets going, I'll kick in a nice McCulloch 10-10A. It's no six cube saw, but I'm sure somebody would be happy to get it. I don't think it'd be worth throwing on feebay though. The fees would eat too much of the money methinks...

Right now it runs, but could use some cleaning and a carb kit. Compression is great. I'll square it away before it goes out. Has a 16" hardnose "Mac-10" labled bar. Even the AF element is cherry. I'll try to clean it off a bit and shoot a pic or two this weekend.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> When the raffle for Stumpy gets going, I'll kick in a nice McCulloch 10-10A. It's no six cube saw, but I'm sure somebody would be happy to get it. I don't think it'd be worth throwing on feebay though. The fees would eat too much of the money methinks...
> 
> Right now it runs, but could use some cleaning and a carb kit. Compression is great. I'll square it away before it goes out. Has a 16" hardnose "Mac-10" labled bar. Even the AF element is cherry. I'll try to clean it off a bit and shoot a pic or two this weekend.



Aaron,
That's super cool of you to throw the 10-10A in the mix. I agree about the Feebay thing too. I bet Duke Thieroff is gonna load up on raffle tickets now, I'm hoping he doesn't try including his autographed Justin Beiber poster in the raffle though.........although it would look pretty cool hanging in Stumpy's new shop........LOL!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> That's super cool of you to throw the 10-10A in the mix. I agree about the Feebay thing too. I bet Duke Thieroff is gonna load up on raffle tickets now, I'm hoping he doesn't try including his autographed Justin Beiber poster in the raffle though.........although it would look pretty cool hanging in Stumpy's new shop........LOL!!!!



Thanks Jon. My guess is that Duke T will instead make up a new poster for Stumpy's shop. The 'Shirtless Sawer'. He'll pose shirtless and wearing ripped jeans, Newport (yuck, menthals) danglin' out of the mouth and Stumpbroke 440mag in hand.....................................and his best Whiskey-Tango glare burning into the hearts of all who dare look upon him!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff. 

No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
[email protected]


[email protected]

We have got donations already with no AS user name no big deal if you win I'll call you out by real name.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

I just sent $300 to Stumpy. This came from the sale of the Alaskan sawmill I had. They're only $240 new but Maccall graciously paid $340 for it + shipping. What a generous offer on his part! I kept $40 back for working on the 090G. If I don't need it all, the balance will go towards shipping the saw once it's sold.

Hey Stephen, any idea how much cash has been sent so far? I hope we bury him with help and put him better off than he was before!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just sent $300 to Stumpy. This came from the sale of the Alaskan sawmill I had. They're only $240 new but Maccall graciously paid $340 for it + shipping. What a generous offer on his part! I kept $40 back for working on the 090G. If I don't need it all, the balance will go towards shipping the saw once it's sold.
> 
> Hey Stephen, any idea how much cash has been sent so far? I hope we bury him with help and put him better off than he was before!



Last night we were right at 1500 Should be over 2000 today.  That should help him feel better about things. 

I will post as I get updates.


----------



## Zale (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally finished reading this whole thread. They say only the Amish take care of their own but I would disagree. Incredible fellowship here. Stumpy- when things start to settle down for you give me a call. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't forget the McCulloch 250.

Clicky the linky

Be sure to outbid WSC......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's the Contra/Lightning that Randy will be rebuilding to sell. Looks like a nice complete saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Don't forget the McCulloch 250.
> 
> Clicky the linky
> 
> Be sure to outbid WSC......... :hmm3grin2orange:



And the Husky ATVGuns put up on ebay.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just sent $300 to Stumpy. This came from the sale of the Alaskan sawmill I had. They're only $240 new but Maccall graciously paid $340 for it + shipping. What a generous offer on his part! I kept $40 back for working on the 090G. If I don't need it all, the balance will go towards shipping the saw once it's sold.
> 
> Hey Stephen, any idea how much cash has been sent so far? I hope we bury him with help and put him better off than he was before!



That was very nice of both of you. I'm trying not to get all mushy in this post, so I'll quit at thank you.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Don't forget the McCulloch 250.
> 
> Clicky the linky
> 
> Be sure to outbid WSC......... :hmm3grin2orange:



He's not high bidder now.....


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That was very nice of both of you. I'm trying not to get all mushy in this post, so I'll quit at thank you.



Go ahead and get "mushy" I have gotten a little misty eyed on some of the posts in this thread......, and other posts have made me cry from laughing so hard.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Last night we were right at 1500 Should be over 2000 today.  That should help him feel better about things.
> 
> I will post as I get updates.



If that's the totals for what you have forwarded to Stump, then I imagine it's quite a bit higher......I imagine a lot of people like myself sent $$ to Stumpy's Paypal too......This is awesome guys!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> If that's the totals for what you have forwarded to Stump, then I imagine it's quite a bit higher......I imagine a lot of people like myself sent $$ to Stumpy's Paypal too......This is awesome guys!!!:msp_thumbsup:



He sent me a copy of his Pay pals coming in.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 9, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> He's not high bidder now.....



And neither are you. :msp_tongue:
I figure if I get this it will give me a reason to go visit Randy and help Stumpy at the same time.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 9, 2011)

Bumping this to the top

Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is the 250, it will get a bit of a clean up, a B&C, probably 3/8" rim sprocket. I'll put it on Epay in a week or so, will give a heads up when I do.


----------



## Danno (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep it up, boyz. Set the pace for those old macs and I might end up selling mine on the bay. I really wanted to jump back into the auction later (made a couple of bids early) but at the rate this is going I think I might be out for good in a day or so! I bet this saw will have people talking if they don't follow AS!


----------



## pops21 (Dec 9, 2011)

I wounder if for better proof, if the people who post up there saws on ebay to put a link to this thread on ebay.


----------



## Danno (Dec 9, 2011)

pops21 said:


> I wounder if for better proof, if the people who post up there saws on ebay to put a link to this thread on ebay.



I'd be careful with that sort of thing. Sellers and buyers fraternizing about prices and such is frowned upon to some degree. I wouldn't think too many people would mind, but all it takes is one guy who wants to win that 090g getting pissed because it runs up higher than expected for a normal saw... Suddenly you got eBay suspending the privileges of good honest sellers and buyers that are trying to help a guy out! Just my 2cents


----------



## pops21 (Dec 9, 2011)

I see what your saying. For the 261 it says all sales will got to stump. Well for others that are not a member to AS just surfing ebay. Then maybe they would be inclinded to pay more. But if it would hurt the seller then I'm aginst it. Its sad in todays day that stuff like that would piss others off. Oh well I tried. LOL:msp_razz:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2011)

pops21 said:


> I wounder if for better proof, if the people who post up there saws on ebay to put a link to this thread on ebay.



I am mildly offended. 
Care to rephrase?


----------



## Danno (Dec 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am mildly offended.
> Care to rephrase?



I'm hoping he just means that it would be nice if there was some way from the eBay side of things to know which saws were for the cause ("saws for the cause"... I like that). Otherwise, if I just run across your saw on eBay I don't know that it's proceeds are going to Stumpy. 

I don't see it as a problem though, as long as we link to the saw from this thread, that's how I knew about yours!

And, for the record: I certainly don't doubt what your intentions are for the proceeds!


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

let's keep it clean. it dosn't mater how you contribute. it will all work out ,the saws will get what they get. i don't care if my saw get 50.00 or 5000.00. as long as it go's to stumpy. be cool. fraser.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't reach for the decorator button :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Here is the 250, it will get a bit of a clean up, a B&C, probably 3/8" rim sprocket. I'll put it on Epay in a week or so, will give a heads up when I do.



is that redwood dust on that? i think that i would ad to the patiena of the saw . and i notice the stealth tin lid in the back for sneeking out for a much needed falling fix. good on the mac give.


----------



## pops21 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry I didn't word it better. I didn't mean so we could tell if it was for real or not. That is wayyyy far from the case. I would never mean it that way. I ment it for the ones bidding that are NOT AS members. So they can click the link to see that we are trying to raise money for stumpy. I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Here is what atvguns put in his ebay ad.

In order to help a friend recover from a recent structure fire I am offering for sale a Huaqvarna 261 all proceeds from this sale will be delivered to him. 

I was thinking it might help for people who are not AS members to have a link to this thread that might be willing to help or see its for a good cause and be willing to go higher on there bid. Once again sorry for ruffling peoples feathers. :msp_unsure:


----------



## holland_patrick (Dec 9, 2011)

I have some tools I can offer up also there was talk of him having children could we get their ages if we are doing a Christmas gift also???


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

pops21 said:


> Sorry I didn't word it better. I didn't mean so we could tell if it was for real or not. That is wayyyy far from the case. I would never mean it that way. I ment it for the ones bidding that are NOT AS members. So they can click the link to see that we are trying to raise money for stumpy. I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Here is what atvguns put in his ebay ad.
> 
> In order to help a friend recover from a recent structure fire I am offering for sale a Huaqvarna 261 all proceeds from this sale will be delivered to him.
> 
> I was thinking it might help for people who are not AS members to have a link to this thread that might be willing to help or see its for a good cause and be willing to go higher on there bid. Once again sorry for ruffling peoples feathers. :msp_unsure:



I'd say that would be a great idea.

I've got a new 20" and a almost new 20" Stihl ES bars I can donate or sell for stump. Also have a 20 that could easily be straightened if anyone has the tools to fix it. I'll post some pics of these. I may have a 20" GB ti in good shape too. Also have a 20" forester never used but I'd prolly have to give it away.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 9, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> sorry,, theres only a 1/4 pack left:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Cause you had to eat the other 1/4 to git the taste outa yer mouth. 
Please send pics:msp_thumbup:


On a lil more serious note. I'm feelin allot better today about all of this. Still in complete shock over whats going on here at AS, but dealin with stuff at the shop better. 

I cannot put into words how thankfull I am. My family is very greatfull also. Wish I could thanks everybody individually, but that may take a while. 

I now have the mindset of looking forward to a fresh start. Some day I'll be able to pay this back/forward. 

I've got plans in motin for a temp workshop that I'll be setting up here. The love & support here has kept me lifted up & got a fire lit under me to do everybodies generocity justice.

Thanks,
Stumpy


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey, this is Andy's wife... He'll be gone this weekend since he's delivering a firetruck from Wyoming, MN to Great Falls, MT. I'm on the phone with him now dictating this message. He just wanted to say- "thinking of Stumpy, hope he's doing well..." Well, me too.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay, after looking through everything, I have 5 good bars to do whatever I can with.

20" Stihl ES 3/8 .050 - new
20" GB Titanium 3/8 .050 - very slightly used
20" Forester 3/8 .050 - new
25" Stihl ES 3/8 .050 - very slightly used
20" Stihl ES 3/8 .050 - needs straightened but should be easily fixable. Like i said, I'll get some pics of them when ole lady gets home with the camera. 

I offer these bars to the cause. If anyone has any suggestions of what I can do with them chime in. Stumpy, if you want them or need them sent to you just say the word and give me your address. I won't take no for an answer. 

I wish I could offer more right now but I'm swamped with Christmas. After the new year I'll be able to send some cash.


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Okay, after looking through everything, I have 5 good bars to do whatever I can with.
> 
> 20" Stihl ES 3/8 .050 - new
> 20" GB Titanium 3/8 .050 - very slightly used
> ...



I could use a bar for an 038. Lets deal.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> I could use a bar for an 038. Lets deal.:smile2:



I was running a 25" on it buried in red oak.........it never even broke a sweat. :msp_mellow:


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I was running a 25" on it buried in red oak.........it never even broke a sweat. :msp_mellow:



::thumbsup::


----------



## logging22 (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy, all your credits are gone. What gives??


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Randy, all your credits are gone. What gives??



I keep giving them away. 

Hell, what else are they good for???? :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> I could use a bar for an 038. Lets deal.:smile2:



I can fix you right up brother. PM sent.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I keep giving them away.
> 
> Hell, what else are they good for???? :biggrin:



Wendell? LOL


----------



## logging22 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I keep giving them away.
> 
> Hell, what else are they good for???? :biggrin:



Didnt know you could give them away. Why are they here anyway? Just sayin.:biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I was running a 25" on it buried in red oak.........it never even broke a sweat. :msp_mellow:



Is it ported? I am putting a 038 Mag 2 together.So i like the sound of that!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

Heres the pics.

If anybody wants one just make an offer and I'll send the cash to Stumpy. 

DSS has dibs on the first one. :msp_thumbup: The bottom one in the pic needs straightened.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Is it ported? I am putting a 038 Mag 2 together.So i like the sound of that!:msp_thumbup:



Not just "ported". *Mastermoobed*...............or *Mooberized* if you prefer...


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Is it ported? I am putting a 038 Mag 2 together.So i like the sound of that!:msp_thumbup:



No, I sent it to him so he could paint some jellybeans on the clutch cover.:monkey:
























:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Of course it's ported.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Wendell? LOL



Yeppers 



tbone75 said:


> Is it ported? I am putting a 038 Mag 2 together.So i like the sound of that!:msp_thumbup:





DSS said:


> No, I sent it to him so he could paint some jellybeans on the clutch cover.:monkey:



LMFAO........................ :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> No, I sent it to him so he could paint some jellybeans on the clutch cover.:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I get it! You sent it to him to get Mooberized :msp_thumbsup: I got a Mooberized 346 that I have yet to start!!!! Got to heal up first :msp_mad:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> No, I sent it to him so he could paint some jellybeans on the clutch cover.:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only a man with four boobs would send a saw to a monkey for jellybeans.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart ass midget cow! :hmm3grin2orange::biggrin::hmm3grin2orange::biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> only a man with four boobs would send a saw to a monkey for jellybeans.



He couldn't find anyone "good" to do it.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> only a man with four boobs would send a saw to a monkey for jellybeans.



:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love jellybeans! I want some please.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Smart ass midget cow! :hmm3grin2orange::biggrin::hmm3grin2orange::biggrin:



The man is a legend. When I grow up......................


----------



## chipherder (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> He couldn't find anyone "good" to do it.



From what I've heard of your work, he found one of the best:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2011)

logging22 said:


> I love jellybeans! I want some please.



It's the black ones I crave. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay, the 25" Stihl and 20" GB are gone. Still have the other three. Anyone wants them just Paypal Stump the cash and send me your Address. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's the *black* ones I crave. :msp_ohmy:



You sir are lucky that my siggy line is now full. If I hadn't added the Stumbroke link stuff your words would be immortalized instead....


----------



## logging22 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's the black ones I crave. :msp_ohmy:



Im an orange man myself.:biggrin:


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2011)

Momma always told me the least I could do was try and act normal. It don't work most days.

But I'm in good company here.:smile2:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

DSS said:


> Momma always told me the least I could do was try and act normal. It don't work most days.
> 
> But I'm in good company here.:smile2:



Yep!! Bet you feel normal in here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

Y'all talkin jelly beans? I like watermelon jelly bellys. Best therr is! They even look like lil watermelons


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Got to visit with Stumpy today. Shop looks worse in person, but he's holding up OK. I'll tell ya one thing, saws, weedeaters and ATVs burn pretty good, saws burn up faster than wood! He'll be able to salvage some of the tools and stuff that were in metal cabinets, as long as they didn't have plastic or rubber handles. 

Shop is a complete loss, not to mention the unemployment from this. But with all the help from you good folks here, he'll be back on his feet pretty soon. We did get the ball rollin on designing a new shop.

Matt, was good seeing you and your son there. Sorry I had to run, I was freezing and Stump would not build us a fire. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Got to visit with Stumpy today. Shop looks worse in person, but he's holding up OK. I'll tell ya one thing, saws, weedeaters and ATVs burn pretty good, saws burn up faster than wood! He'll be able to salvage some of the tools and stuff that were in metal cabinets, as long as they didn't have plastic or rubber handles.
> 
> Shop is a complete loss, not to mention the unemployment from this. But with all the help from you good folks here, he'll be back on his feet pretty soon. We did get the ball rollin on designing a new shop.
> 
> Matt, was good seeing you and your son there. Sorry I had to run, I was freezing and Stump would not build us a fire. :msp_ohmy:



The metal tools could still be damaged if they got hot enough to loose their temper. I've seen sockets that "survived" a fire split when used afterwards.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Y'all talkin jelly beans? I like watermelon jelly bellys. Best therr is! They even look like lil watermelons



Now your talking !! Watermelon !!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> The metal tools could still be damaged if they got hot enough to loose their temper. I've seen sockets that "survived" a fire split when used afterwards.



Yeah, I'm sure some got *too* hot. It's goin to be a mess going through all that stuff.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Yeah, I'm sure some got *too* hot. It's goin to be a mess going through all that stuff.



Going through a fire is the worse of messes. It's very time consuming and very DIRTY. 

I have had to go through houses with fire damage and tear out/rebuild. I despise doing it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a good question I got in a PM.



Someone said:


> Do you think they would let you put the saws on AS classifieds and then have links on them in ebay? That way we could find the "Stumpy saws" easier? Just a thought.



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a good question I got in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me.


 I thougth about that but wasn't sure what the rules were since there is a special thread for ebay stuff


----------



## Danno (Dec 9, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a good question I got in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me.


Links to the AS classified ad from the eBay auction? I like that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2011)

Danno said:


> Links to the AS classified ad from the eBay auction? I like that.



No other way an AS Classified with a link to the ebay auction.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 9, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Im an orange man myself.:biggrin:



I thought you liked peanuts:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Got to visit with Stumpy today. Shop looks worse in person, but he's holding up OK. I'll tell ya one thing, saws, weedeaters and ATVs burn pretty good, saws burn up faster than wood! He'll be able to salvage some of the tools and stuff that were in metal cabinets, as long as they didn't have plastic or rubber handles.
> 
> Shop is a complete loss, not to mention the unemployment from this. But with all the help from you good folks here, he'll be back on his feet pretty soon. We did get the ball rollin on designing a new shop.
> 
> Matt, was good seeing you and your son there. Sorry I had to run, I was freezing and Stump would not build us a fire. :msp_ohmy:



Yeah... Stump's still a little nervous about building fires right now... The bullet package is exceptional... Have you tried your sample?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I thought you liked peanuts:msp_confused:



Hey... Eat yer summer sausage...:msp_tongue:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 10, 2011)

Stump, so sorry for your loss...




kev1n said:


> It sounded like he had a wood burner in the shop that started the fire that probably wasn't inspected or had a permit for, The IC probably wont cover anything because of some technicality unfortunately is my guess.:msp_unsure:




My question is?..What did he do wrong?... Is in not the INS companies job to do a home owners review of the property...YES...They have no excuse to deny the claim...

Hope the insurance company pays like they should...:msp_mad:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 10, 2011)

And has been said...Age of your children and what they want for Christmas...Nothing brings light to yourself like seeing your children happy....

They have seen your pain and it will bring light to them to see you smile....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Tank Vent - 1108 350 5800
> Fuel Hose - 1111 358 7700
> Piston Rings - 1106 034 3003 - 58x1.5
> Exhaust Gasket - 1106 149 0600
> Carb Kit for Tilly HL, I think



I've got it down to the above.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I've got it down to the above.



Gaskets went out today Brad. Hopefully wont take too long, but might take a little longer then normal being this time of year.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 10, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> The metal tools could still be damaged if they got hot enough to loose their temper. I've seen sockets that "survived" a fire split when used afterwards.



All this time, I thought it was only me who lost his temper. ( May never have had it, though)

Now you say it's the tool's fault.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2011)

Stump I just transfered a little more.

The members are doing well in this thread. I will add all the money together today and get a better total. No matter the number I am tickled with the members.

I guess I just like saying/typing "member". :hmm3grin2orange: 

I'm off to ebay to check on the Stumpy saws auctions.


Edit: I will be excluding my name when making the tickets for the drawing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2011)

All of the OKARMOKS GTG thread members are close enough to Stumpy that we feel like we owe AS just as much as he does.

Man I hope that came out the way I meant it to.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I just transfered a little more.
> 
> The members are doing well in this thread. I will add all the money together today and get a better total. No matter the number I am tickled with the members.
> 
> ...



You are doing good, I'll be avoiding the tickles too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You are doing good, I'll be avoiding the tickles too.



:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks man I fixed it. Spell check messed me up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 10, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> You sir are lucky that my siggy line is now full. If I hadn't added the Stumbroke link stuff your words would be immortalized instead....



This ain't going on for ever.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 10, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> All of the OKARMOKS GTG thread members are close enough to Stumpy that we feel like we owe AS just as much as he does.
> 
> Man I hope that came out the way I meant it to.



Almost.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I never met stumpy.....saw his posts, if i did i didn't remember cause my memory sucks but when i logged in here the first time it was because i had a problem and needed help. Some body helped me .....or tried to! I've been saving up for a wireless rpm thingy but because you guys helped me stumpy this 50. is for you! Thanks to the crew at AS. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!
JT
P.s. it took me 4 hrs and change to read all 400 & some odd posts, I'm bleery eyed!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnytugs1 said:


> Hey guys, I never met stumpy.....saw his posts, if i did i didn't remember cause my memory sucks but when i logged in here the first time it was because i had a problem and needed help. Some body helped me .....or tried to! I've been saving up for a wireless rpm thingy but because you guys helped me stumpy this 50. is for you! Thanks to the crew at AS. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!
> JT
> P.s. it took me 4 hrs and change to read all 400 & some odd posts, I'm bleery eyed!



Rep for the new guy reading the whole thread. :hmm3grin2orange:

I thank you for the money.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnytugs1 said:


> Hey guys, I never met stumpy.....saw his posts, if i did i didn't remember cause my memory sucks but when i logged in here the first time it was because i had a problem and needed help. Some body helped me .....or tried to! I've been saving up for a wireless rpm thingy but because you guys helped me stumpy this 50. is for you! Thanks to the crew at AS. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!
> JT
> P.s. it took me 4 hrs and change to read all 400 & some odd posts, I'm bleery eyed!



On the wireless RPM thiny use site sponsor Like "edge and engine and Baileys". I got mine at local dealer paid way to much.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 10, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Wendell? LOL



Yeah no duh,,,



Been away from the site except for running down some PMs and working on my now fixed mower & stuff around the place,,, yes I just mowed the grass yesterday hopefully for the last time till spring we are just now having the trees change colors here in the last week at the horizontal 29°

,, All I can say is wow,, this is an amazing place,,, So much Love pouring out for the Stumpmeister,,, How does the Ebay/classified thing work???? I have some stuff to donate with the proceeds going to stumpy's aid,,,, would rather use the classified here for me instead of the fleabay can somebody condense the long and short of it


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah no duh,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> .



Well spoken.


The only way one could reduce further is to keep the money himself.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> .



Ahhhh R Mac,,, too funny???? well condensed!!!!

I have work to do today flush cutting some tall stumps prior to grinding about 40 or so on a little lot clearing job we picked up here lately,,,,
dont have time right now to read all of this,,, but I will when I get in this evening,,,


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

It was a product of sitting in this little room for the last 11 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 10, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> ...
> ,, All I can say is wow,, this is an amazing place,,, So much Love pouring out for the Stumpmeister,,, How does the Ebay/classified thing work???? I have some stuff to donate with the proceeds going to stumpy's aid,,,, would rather use the classified here for me instead of the fleabay can somebody condense the long and short of it




Same question :msp_confused: here.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Same question :msp_confused: here.



I just linked to the auction I set up here in this thread. 

Mac 250 Ebay Auction for Stumpy's Cause. 

I reckon we could start a thread with just the auctions and raffle saws......but you and I both know it wouldn't stay "pure".


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 10, 2011)

logging22 said:


> I love jellybeans! I want some please.



I was told your a peanut kind of guy?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I was told your a peanut kind of guy?



It Cheezy Poofs 'round here. And stuff... :cool2:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 10, 2011)

He told me personally he was a peanut kind of guy I could type the whole coversation but that ws the main point. Peanuts over corn :eek2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> He told me personally he was a peanut kind of guy I could type the whole coversation but that ws the main point. Peanuts over corn :eek2:



Well I guess the peanuts are reusable too.


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just linked to the auction I set up here in this thread.
> 
> Mac 250 Ebay Auction for Stumpy's Cause.
> 
> I reckon we could start a thread with just the auctions and raffle saws......but you and I both know it wouldn't stay "pure".



Whatever do you mean, sir????:cool2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 10, 2011)

I am in the process of building my shop.... the next on the list is a floor and door... then I can start to put some stuff in it... I will be insulating it (6" in walls and 10 in the ceiling) and when its it done I am going to wire it all in metal conduit. I ran a heat line from my OWB to it. it was a 24x40 .. but I added 2 lean to to the side now it is 44x40.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the Contra/Lightning that Randy will be rebuilding to sell. Looks like a nice complete saw.



Brad-

What kind of parts is this project going to need? I might have a few Contra tidbits here.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 10, 2011)

Well fellas the 365 was sent out yesterday to Randy's. Should be there Monday. Won't take him long to get her done, as he's told me he got a new roll of bailing wire and duct tape.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 10, 2011)

hope things are looking up for you stumpy ...
i started reading this thread on thursday, at that time the bank acct. was not in good shape..
i am self employed also, and this struggling economy is hitting hard, but, anyway, yesterday i received payment for a couple of jobs that were billed out, so i just sent #150.00 to stephens/worksawcollector's paypal acct (echeck might take a few days)........wish i could do more..
this is a great place to hang out, i'd love to meet some of you guys someday, every gtg seems to be at least 8-10 hr drive for me..
keep yer chin up stumpy..
thanks, chuck


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad-
> 
> What kind of parts is this project going to need? I might have a few Contra tidbits here.



I'll post any and all needs either here or in a separate thread. Thanks for the offer JJ.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Gaskets went out today Brad. Hopefully wont take too long, but might take a little longer then normal being this time of year.


No problem. The saw's not here yet, and I'm still sourcing other parts. It's not like modern saws where I just call my dealer up and pick them up the next day, lol.



Work Saw Collector said:


> I will be excluding my name when making the tickets for the drawing.


You'll do no such of a thing! You're just as worthy, or more so, than anyone else in this thread. Now, like we told Stumpy, put your name in the hat and shut up!



Jacob J. said:


> Brad-
> 
> What kind of parts is this project going to need? I might have a few Contra tidbits here.





Mastermind said:


> I'll post any and all needs either here or in a separate thread. Thanks for the offer JJ.


Yup, Randy's covering that build. I didn't figure I could do two of them in the short time we need to get them done in.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Stump's still a little nervous about building fires right now... The bullet package is exceptional... Have you tried your sample?



Fixin to try the sample right now. Thanks man!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'll post any and all needs either here or in a separate thread. Thanks for the offer JJ.



Sounds good Randy.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 10, 2011)

You guys mind posting that paypal address again.This thread is moving so fast! Them saws I am trying to sell aint moving for chit!But I came up with a little cash to send Stumpy!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2011)

*Anyone happen to have a Tilly HL carb kit they'd want to contribute before I order one?*

I just ordered the tank vent, fuel pickup hose, and exhaust gasket from the dealer for $36.59.

I ordered Caber piston rings and a fuel filter from Northwood Saws for $22.14.

I ordered a gear cover gasket and a fuel tank bottom gasket from Bryce for $26.50.

That brings the total expenses so far for the 090G rebuild to *$85.23*. I saved $40 out of the sale of the mill to help cover some of this.

Hopefully I'll have the saw and all the parts new week. I would love to have this thing done and listed on eBay by next Saturday, but can't promise that.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 10, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
> [email protected]
> ...



Bump this up so its easy to find!


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures of the homelite bar i'm going to send to stumpy only thing i need is an address.i cleaned it up the best i could with out takeing the sander to it.


----------



## an?qus (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just linked to the auction I set up here in this thread.
> 
> Mac 250 Ebay Auction for Stumpy's Cause.
> 
> I reckon we could start a thread with just the auctions and raffle saws......but you and I both know it wouldn't stay "pure".



Label it "READ ONLY," with a note "DO NOT POST HERE. THIS THREAD IS MEANT TO BE INFORMATIONAL ONLY" and a link to this thread. When it gets to mucky to extract critical information, start another one. Maybe Darin could lock the messy one.

Just an idea. Whatever you're doin' is great!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I was running a 25" on it buried in red oak.........it never even broke a sweat. :msp_mellow:





DSS said:


> ::thumbsup::





Hank Chinaski said:


> only a man with four boobs would send a saw to a monkey for jellybeans.



Two things; I never saw no "MM meets the cows 038" thread, I am quite disappointed, and had no idea MWS, LLC was now doing custom paint. Is there no end to the monkeys talent?



johnnytugs1 said:


> Hey guys, I never met stumpy.....saw his posts, if i did i didn't remember cause my memory sucks but when i logged in here the first time it was because i had a problem and needed help. Some body helped me .....or tried to! I've been saving up for a wireless rpm thingy but because you guys helped me stumpy this 50. is for you! Thanks to the crew at AS. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!
> JT
> P.s. it took me 4 hrs and change to read all 400 & some odd posts, I'm bleery eyed!





RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah no duh,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





plumbcrazyjr said:


> I was told your a peanut kind of guy?





Jacob J. said:


> Brad-
> 
> What kind of parts is this project going to need? I might have a few Contra tidbits here.





showrguy said:


> hope things are looking up for you stumpy ...
> i started reading this thread on thursday, at that time the bank acct. was not in good shape..
> i am self employed also, and this struggling economy is hitting hard, but, anyway, yesterday i received payment for a couple of jobs that were billed out, so i just sent #150.00 to stephens/worksawcollector's paypal acct (echeck might take a few days)........wish i could do more..
> this is a great place to hang out, i'd love to meet some of you guys someday, every gtg seems to be at least 8-10 hr drive for me..
> ...





sunfish said:


> Fixin to try the sample right now. Thanks man!





anéqus said:


> Label it "READ ONLY," with a note "DO NOT POST HERE. THIS THREAD IS MEANT TO BE INFORMATIONAL ONLY" and a link to this thread. When it gets to mucky to extract critical information, start another one. Maybe Darin could lock the messy one.
> 
> Just an idea. Whatever you're doin' is great!



Repped. Also tagged Jkebxjunke.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 10, 2011)

well I am still high bidder on the husky 261..... you know it has to take something for a hard core Stihl guy to bid on a husky 261/262 LOL never thought I would bid on one... :bang:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 10, 2011)

all my spare cash is going to help my Sister and her 2 girls... (nasty divorce... controlling abusive jerk) he is trying to starve her into submission I am helping all I can... but the farm tool budget has a few dollars in it... :msp_smile:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got a new black Carlton 36" Stihl bar. 

Is it needed on one of the donor saws? It would look GREAT on a refurb/repainted saw. Or would it be better to sell here (I'd rather not deal w/ebay ) if so how much should I ask? (or someone make an insane offer and pay stumpy and I'll get it in the mail  )

All proceeds go to Stumpy.


----------



## JDNicol (Dec 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Anyone happen to have a Tilly HL carb kit they'd want to contribute before I order one?*
> 
> I just ordered the tank vent, fuel pickup hose, and exhaust gasket from the dealer for $36.59.
> 
> ...



Haven't been around much lately. Do you know what model carb it is? If you get a rebuild kit I think they are different for the HL244A and 324A. Different needle and seat? I remember ordering different part numbers from Tillotson. Gaskets and diaphragms are the same though.
Might want to think about a starter ring also. What about a paper copy of the user manual, parts list or service manual? They won't be original to the saw but nonetheless it will likely fetch more. New ones if you can get them should only be a couple of dollars, I know the service manual is £2 ($3) over here.
Well anyway, when you know a final price for all the parts you need send a paypal invoice to me for the total. You can keep your $40, spend it on your family for christmas.:msp_smile:
I'll PM you my e-mail.

If you find you need bearings and you can't get them as with most other 070/090 parts (other than 090G specific which are NLA) I can still order new ones. Only problem would be it would take ages this time of the year to ship from the UK to the US.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Rep that guy, I'm out. Another sponser. Hmmm.


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Anyone happen to have a Tilly HL carb kit they'd want to contribute before I order one?*
> 
> I just ordered the tank vent, fuel pickup hose, and exhaust gasket from the dealer for $36.59.
> 
> ...






Brian, I have a DG5-HL kit is this what you need?


----------



## lfnh (Dec 10, 2011)

Done.

and more to rep.


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Rep that guy, I'm out. Another sponser. Hmmm.



I'm gonna give him a shot later, when my boolets show up, along with 9 other guys in this thread.


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2011)

update on the 090g, sorry for taking so long on shipping it out . got it and all the part's boxed up and ready to go. one problem , i don't know how but the brace for the wrap handle broke . so if brad or someone close can weld it up real nice i would greatly appreciate any one that can help on doing this.View attachment 210788
View attachment 210789
View attachment 210790
View attachment 210791
and thank 's to everyone who is helping. and especially brad for taking this on. fraser.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

Fraser- did you take that Pig-Sticker dawg off? I can see us reading about a UPS man gored by an 090G...


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Fraser- did you take that Pig-Sticker dawg off? I can see us reading about a UPS man gored by an 090G...



ya, i took it and the handle ,the recoil, bar cover off so theres no chance of brakage, . put in a stihl 460 box then put in a husky box with foam between them . should handle a pretty fair drop. more worried about the saw than mr. brown pants.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 10, 2011)

I was admiring my collector item "stumpbroke decal" today. I certainly hope that there is a new design in the future, and the old ones will stand as reminder of 'before and after'. 

That is the right thing.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 10, 2011)

showrguy said:


> hope things are looking up for you stumpy ...
> i started reading this thread on thursday, at that time the bank acct. was not in good shape..
> i am self employed also, and this struggling economy is hitting hard, but, anyway, yesterday i received payment for a couple of jobs that were billed out, so i just sent #150.00 to stephens/worksawcollector's paypal acct (echeck might take a few days)........wish i could do more..
> this is a great place to hang out, i'd love to meet some of you guys someday, every gtg seems to be at least 8-10 hr drive for me..
> ...



I need a shower door.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 10, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> I need a shower door.



i can sure help you out ..
coarse, i'd have to charge a little extra for the travel, ha, ha..


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

I boxed up a bunch of tools today, be at the PO monday morning. I was a little late getting at it. and stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Rep that guy, I'm out. Another sponser. Hmmm.



I got him


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

What's shakin fellers?????


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What's shakin fellers?????



Just doing stuff. And talking about stuff. and stuff.


stuff.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 10, 2011)

and junk


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Rep that guy, I'm out. Another sponser. Hmmm.



Got him! and the rep gun is fixin to unload in this thread again...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 10, 2011)

*Address*

Can someone please PM me stumps mailing address, my wife and I want to send him and his family a Christmas Card.


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Can someone please PM me stumps mailing address, my wife and I want to send him and his family a Christmas Card.



Yeah, I got it. Minute.

EDIT: pm scent


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

If you-all put up another thread, I'll stick that one too.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

DSS said:


> Just doing stuff. And talking about stuff. and stuff.
> 
> 
> stuff.





tlandrum2002 said:


> and junk



Junk and stuff. How interesting.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What's shakin fellers?????



Just catchin' up... Damn!!! leave for 16'hrs and have to catch up on 3 pages!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Junk and stuff. How interesting.



Sounds like my shop.:smile2:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Junk and stuff. How interesting.



junky stuff


----------



## Sawmechanic (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, its amazing, all the offers for help from you guys to Stumpy, its really nice to see you all come together to help him, a guy down the road from me has a BP-1 that ill see if i can get from him tomorrow if it will help, i hope i can talk him into it


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> junky stuff



Now it sounds like a Husky shop.:msp_mellow:


----------



## DSS (Dec 10, 2011)

Harsh.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2011)

paccity said:


> update on the 090g, sorry for taking so long on shipping it out . got it and all the part's boxed up and ready to go. one problem , i don't know how but the brace for the wrap handle broke . so if brad or someone close can weld it up real nice i would greatly appreciate any one that can help on doing this.


Are you talking about the web that goes forward and bolts on with the spike bolt?



lwn9186 said:


> Brian, I have a DG5-HL kit is this what you need?


I think that would do fine. I'll PM you my address. THANKS!



JDNicol said:


> Haven't been around much lately. Do you know what model carb it is? If you get a rebuild kit I think they are different for the HL244A and 324A. Different needle and seat? I remember ordering different part numbers from Tillotson. Gaskets and diaphragms are the same though.
> Might want to think about a starter ring also. What about a paper copy of the user manual, parts list or service manual? They won't be original to the saw but nonetheless it will likely fetch more. New ones if you can get them should only be a couple of dollars, I know the service manual is £2 ($3) over here.
> Well anyway, when you know a final price for all the parts you need send a paypal invoice to me for the total. You can keep your $40, spend it on your family for christmas.:msp_smile:
> I'll PM you my e-mail.
> ...



I'll accept $45 but not the full $85. None of this money is for me. I really appreciate the help! When we all pitch in together, it really does lighten the load. I'll PM you my PayPal addy as well. THANKS!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

Sawmechanic said:


> Wow, its amazing, all the offers for help from you guys to Stumpy, its really nice to see you all come together to help him, a guy down the road from me has a BP-1 that ill see if i can get from him tomorrow if it will help, i hope i can talk him into it



It would really help if you would get the BP-1 and then ship it to me. Then I'd have to send Stumpy an 066.


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2011)

brad. yes you can see the break in this pic.View attachment 210829


----------



## little possum (Dec 10, 2011)

Havent really had anything to offer. But I have hit everyone I can with some LP green rep! This is a great site and a even greater brother hood. Do have some spare $ on the way and sending it to our Strumpet


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey fellas, Jus twanted to let ya'll know that pretty much all of my tools made it that I use all the time. A few have some battle scars. Got all of them in plastic storage tubs fer the time being. It's the big stuff that took a hit. 

Thanks again fer all of the support.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Well fellas the 365 was sent out yesterday to Randy's. Should be there Monday. Won't take him long to get her done, as he's told me he got a new roll of bailing wire and duct tape.



Does he need the gasket set for that? I bought an extra one today specifically for the 365/372.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey fellas, Jus twanted to let ya'll know that pretty much all of my tools made it that I use all the time. A few have some battle scars. Got all of them in plastic storage tubs fer the time being. It's the big stuff that took a hit.
> 
> Thanks again fer all of the support.



Good deal stump! You break into the package yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Does he need the gasket set for that? I bought an extra one today specifically for the 365/372.



Yes JJ I will. I'll be swapping the crankshaft because of a flaky big end bearing.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> I was admiring my collector item "stumpbroke decal" today. I certainly hope that there is a new design in the future, and the old ones will stand as reminder of 'before and after'.
> 
> That is the right thing.



I have it on good information that Stumpy is enrolling in a Martha Stewart "Design Living" class to assist with the rebuilding of his shop.

The class will emphasize "space management" and "toolbox aesthetics."


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I have it on good information that Stumpy is enrolling in a Martha Stewart "Design Living" class to assist with the rebuilding of his shop.
> 
> The class will emphasize "space management" and "toolbox aesthetics."



I predict a passing grade, but it will be a struggle. May need extra credit from a clothing class, "How to accessorize bib overalls with out wearing a shirt, socks, or undapants".


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

My makeshift shop will be 8'x10'. I built it a few years ago as a chicken coup. after we got rid of the chickens I raised dogs in it. Then it was my wifes storage shed. Now it will be the new home of Stumpys Customs. I'm actually excited about setting it up. It'll be cozy & will fill up fast, but it beats nothing. 

I really don't want to think about where I would be right now with out the help of the site. The $ is one thing, but the emotional support has helped me "git up & go from here". Looking forward to the future. I hope I do right by you guys. Thats my biggest worry now. Every one of you have gone above & beyond anything I could have expected. My family & I are forever in yer debt. My Mom also wanted me to thank ya'll.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I predict a passing grade, but it will be a struggle. May need extra credit from a clothing class, "How to accessorize bib overalls with out wearing a shirt, socks, or undapants".



I'll post pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll post pics:hmm3grin2orange:



That's ok Strumpy. We don't need to see em...............again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll post pics:hmm3grin2orange:



I think your camera was in the fire, yeah, you can't find it, and it won't work, [hopefully] if you do.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll post pics:hmm3grin2orange:



:waaaht: You want to blind all of us :msp_scared:


----------



## logging22 (Dec 10, 2011)

The horror!! Mine eyes!:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I think your camera was in the fire, yeah, you can't find it, and it won't work, [hopefully] if you do.



I took that picture... And have more... 
Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I took that picture... And have more...
> Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Mods, do we need this?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I think your camera was in the fire, yeah, you can't find it, and it won't work, [hopefully] if you do.



It was at the house, but my spare batteries & charger were in the shop. I took a few picks of the new stumpshack, but the cam is dead right now & can't upload them. 

Hedge feel free to amuse everybody with what you got. I could use a good laugh.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It was at the house, but my spare batteries & charger were in the shop. I took a few picks of the new stumpshack, but the cam is dead right now & can't upload them.
> 
> Hedge feel free to amuse everybody with what you got. I could use a good laugh.:msp_thumbsup:



I did want to see pics of the new shop. And I was kidding about the fire thing, but you knew that.

Hedge, remember, one picture goes a long ways here.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


>



Bloody common thief.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It was at the house, but my spare batteries & charger were in the shop. I took a few picks of the new stumpshack, but the cam is dead right now & can't upload them.
> 
> Hedge feel free to amuse everybody with what you got. I could use a good laugh.:msp_thumbsup:


Stumpbroke in the stumpshack that's just crazy


----------



## Danno (Dec 10, 2011)

Stump, what's needed at this point to get the work flowing again? What's this little workspace need to start pumping out saws?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I did want to see pics of the new shop. And I was kidding about the fire thing, but you knew that.
> 
> Hedge, remember, one picture goes a long ways here.



I'm cool with fire jokes. I've always been one to try to laugh at everything. 

About the pics, you know you want to see them.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I have it on good information that Stumpy is enrolling in a Martha Stewart "Design Living" class to assist with the rebuilding of his shop.
> 
> The class will emphasize "space management" and "toolbox aesthetics."



martha stewart is better then horders show


----------



## Tree Wacker (Dec 10, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Can someone please PM me stumps mailing address, my wife and I want to send him and his family a Christmas Card.



same here i need his address to please send it to me in a PM. and i'll try to find some other stuff to send with the bar as well


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 10, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Now it sounds like a Husky shop.:msp_mellow:



echo shop:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


>



so thats what stumpy looks like


----------



## R2D (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I got a 090av going on eBay tomorrow. It will go through Masterminds eBay account. I will send a $100 now and if the sale goes really well I could possibly send more. I might even start sending my saws to you Stumpy (that Mastermind character is kinda shady). Just kidding Randy. I love the guys on this site. For example: Randy has my 090, worked on it and is selling it under his account. I have never met Randy in person, have only had one phone call with him and several PM's...yet I trust him with the sale of my saw???? Where else does this happen? I don't know you Stumpy and regardless of the type of guy you are, you still need help. I have been on the receiving end and now I get to be on the giving end. Prayers have been sent out as well. I don't know how old your children are but we have a lot of "young children" stuff to give away if you need any of it. 

MIKE


----------



## sunfish (Dec 10, 2011)

> MechanicMatt
> Can someone please PM me stumps mailing address, my wife and I want to send him and his family a Christmas Card.






Tree Wacker said:


> same here i need his address to please send it to me in a PM. and i'll try to find some other stuff to send with the bar as well



PM Worksawcollector for Stump's address. I should have it, but can't find it at the moment .


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 10, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> so thats what stumpy looks like



That was taken before he grew his beard back:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 10, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> so thats what stumpy looks like



Thought he was taller and had a beard.:waaaht:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Freehand said:


> Bloody common thief.



:msp_sneaky:



road2damascus said:


> Well I got a 090av going on eBay tomorrow. It will go through Masterminds eBay account. I will send a $100 now and if the sale goes really well I could possibly send more. I might even start sending my saws to you Stumpy (that Mastermind character is kinda shady). Just kidding Randy. I love the guys on this site. For example: Randy has my 090, worked on it and is selling it under his account. I have never met Randy in person, have only had one phone call with him and several PM's...yet I trust him with the sale of my saw???? Where else does this happen? I don't know you Stumpy and regardless of the type of guy you are, you still need help. I have been on the receiving end and now I get to be on the giving end. Prayers have been sent out as well. I don't know how old your children are but we have a lot of "young children" stuff to give away if you need any of it.
> 
> MIKE



Here's a thread on Mike's saw.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/187531.htm


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 10, 2011)

Danno said:


> Stump, what's needed at this point to get the work flowing again? What's this little workspace need to start pumping out saws?



Just need a lil time. A friend of mine is gonna come up with a breaker box. I gotta wire it, put some plywood up on the inside walls, move my compressor over to it, & git everything hooked up. With the help from this place I have enough funds to git this done in short order. My next step is to git my tools cleaned up & organized. I think I've got a tool chest located. Next will be to re-supply my porting equipment. I think most of that is located as well.

I'm really in no position to be picky, but I'd rather pick out my own tools. I think most will understand that. So sending a bunch of tools my way will be appreciated but unnessacary. Especially since the Stumpshack will limit me on space. 

My main priority is to make sure bills are handled. So my tool purchases will be thought out cafefully to git the best bang fer my buck. 

My inventory I think has been brought up also. I didn't keep a large inventory so that will not be a big deal. I'll just have to restock some common use items for the time being. My Oregon distributor only takes 1 day for me to receive parts. Stens is a day and a half, and forester is around 4. I'll cross that bridge when I git there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just need a lil time. A friend of mine is gonna come up with a breaker box. I gotta wire it, put some plywood up on the inside walls, move my compressor over to it, & git everything hooked up. With the help from this place I have enough funds to git this done in short order. My next step is to git my tools cleaned up & organized. I think I've got a tool chest located. Next will be to re-supply my porting equipment. I think most of that is located as well.
> 
> I'm really in no position to be picky, but I'd rather pick out my own tools. I think most will understand that. So sending a bunch of tools my way will be appreciated but unnessacary. Especially since the Stumpshack will limit me on space.
> 
> ...



Thats great Stumpy!!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Danno (Dec 10, 2011)

I might be alone on this, but man, working in a tight space takes utilizing every trick you know. I, personally, would be considering as much pegboard as possible on those walls. Waist height up if you got short stuff pressed against the walls, and floor to ceiling if you have an open wall. then buy yourself a ton of those assorted hooks and hanging bins and maybe even some good old bailing wire!

As for needing time? I can't do much other than pray to help you with that one!


----------



## atvguns (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just need a lil time. A friend of mine is gonna come up with a breaker box. I gotta wire it, put some plywood up on the inside walls, move my compressor over to it, & git everything hooked up. With the help from this place I have enough funds to git this done in short order. My next step is to git my tools cleaned up & organized. I think I've got a tool chest located. Next will be to re-supply my porting equipment. I think most of that is located as well.


what about 7/16 chip board/waffer board/osb what ever it is called these days I got some let me know


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 10, 2011)

Danno said:


> I might be alone on this, but man, working in a tight space takes utilizing every trick you know. I, personally, would be considering as much pegboard as possible on those walls. Waist height up if you got short stuff pressed against the walls, and floor to ceiling if you have an open wall. then buy yourself a ton of those assorted hooks and hanging bins and maybe even some good old bailing wire!
> 
> As for needing time? I can't do much other than pray to help you with that one!



I work in a 200 sq ft shop. The trick is to be organized............and a #### load of shelves.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay I sold all the bars to members here. Thanks Hedgerow, Denny M and DSS. I think I raised around 200 bucks with those 5 bars too so thanks again guys! 

Stumpman, hope it helps a little. I'll try to help more when I can. Good luck getting the shop set up.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpy I just caught this thread. I wasn't on last night, so just saw it. I am real sorry. You are a new found friend, and if I can help PM Me anytime. Or anybody else with idea's or need's. I don't have money right now, but could help in other way's, or come up with a donation for raffle or whatever.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 10, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> My makeshift shop will be 8'x10'. I built it a few years ago as a chicken coup. after we got rid of the chickens I raised dogs in it. Then it was my wifes storage shed. Now it will be the new home of Stumpys Customs.



Heck, up here, we'd have cut holes in the floor and towed it out on the lake for a fish shack by now!

Seriously, I think a small shop is easier to deal with in some ways. It forces ya to stay neat, organized and working on only one or two projects at a time. I have crap spread out over 2 sheds, a garage and the basement. Think I need to move my saw shop into a garden shed myself!


----------



## kev1n (Dec 11, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just need a lil time. A friend of mine is gonna come up with a breaker box.
> 
> Stumpy, I've got 100s of breakers here. If you need any breakers, let me know the brand and amperage 120/240 I've got just about everything. I'm glad your getting your sense of humor back and getting a shop up and running.
> Kevin
> ...


----------



## wendell (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't believe how long it has taken me to get to the end of this thread. You guys are amazing!

I have had the pleasure of meeting Stumpy twice and outside of the fact he drinks some nasty ass whiskey, he is a truly great guy and I am privileged to call him my friend.

I would like to put up my JD 80EV up for sale to help the cause. A much more knowledgeable member than me put the value at around $250. What would be the best way to get the most money for Stump? I'd sure prefer to sell it here or put it into the raffle but if eBay is the best choice, I could put it up there.


----------



## paccity (Dec 11, 2011)

a large shop can be nice, but with me it is a magenet for stuff. some times it get's hard to get a wrap on it. View attachment 210896
View attachment 210897
View attachment 210899
View attachment 210900
but if i didn't spend so much time on here i might have time to organize it.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> a large shop can be nice, but with me it is a magenet for stuff. some times it get's hard to get a wrap on it. View attachment 210896
> View attachment 210897
> View attachment 210899
> View attachment 210900
> but if i didn't spend so much time on here i might have time to organize it.



I feel you pain


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> a large shop can be nice, but with me it is a magenet for stuff. some times it get's hard to get a wrap on it. View attachment 210896
> View attachment 210897
> View attachment 210899
> View attachment 210900
> but if i didn't spend so much time on here i might have time to organize it.



My shop is 12'X20' and looks just as bad LOL Plus I have stuff piled all around it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 11, 2011)

That's one of the positive notes that I keep thinking about. I git to start fresh without all the junk & clutter that I never could git rid of. It's all gone now & I'm not gonna dwell on that. I found what was left of a full set of brand new 454 chevy pistons that I forgot I even had. I know the shack will fill up all to fast with just the required equipment. I also will be limited on working on ATV's also. I'll make due. Just bless that shop was the only thing I lost. Some are not as fortunate. Also looking forward to makeing new memories with the kids & customers in a new (Hopefully better organized & less clutered)shop.


----------



## raycarr (Dec 11, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Here is the 250, it will get a bit of a clean up, a B&C, probably 3/8" rim sprocket. I'll put it on Epay in a week or so, will give a heads up when I do.



I think that is the 250 Randy lent me a few years ago, if it is, it has an auto chain oiler.
I might have to bid on it and get it back.


----------



## paccity (Dec 11, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's one of the positive notes that I keep thinking about. I git to start fresh without all the junk & clutter that I never could git rid of. It's all gone now & I'm not gonna dwell on that. I found what was left of a full set of brand new 454 chevy pistons that I forgot I even had. I know the shack will fill up all to fast with just the required equipment. I also will be limited on working on ATV's also. I'll make due. Just bless that shop was the only thing I lost. Some are not as fortunate. Also looking forward to makeing new memories with the kids & customers in a new (Hopefully better organized & less clutered)shop.



well at least now that your starting witha clean slate you can set it up the way you want instead of the way you wanted.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> I was admiring my collector item "stumpbroke decal" today. I certainly hope that there is a new design in the future, and the old ones will stand as reminder of 'before and after'.
> 
> That is the right thing.



The 'new' design should have a Phoenix on it. Rising anew from the ashes...



Mo. Jim said:


> I got him



Got him too, along with as many others as I could...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, that is the one Ray, it still has the grunge you left on it.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 11, 2011)

Danno said:


> Stump, what's needed at this point to get the work flowing again? What's this little workspace need to start pumping out saws?



Flowing again?????? How about just flowing???? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

Stump, more has been transfered from some great members here. I am setting on $150.00 (thanks man) I can't transfer untill the 15th waiting on a echeck to clear no big deal there.

Guys I can't spend as much time on the net on weekends as I can during the week. I am staying cought up on the PMs I get a bunch of them.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 11, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> My makeshift shop will be 8'x10'. I built it a few years ago as a chicken coup. after we got rid of the chickens I raised dogs in it. Then it was my wifes storage shed. Now it will be the new home of Stumpys Customs. I'm actually excited about setting it up. It'll be cozy & will fill up fast, but it beats nothing.
> 
> I really don't want to think about where I would be right now with out the help of the site. The $ is one thing, but the emotional support has helped me "git up & go from here". Looking forward to the future. I hope I do right by you guys. Thats my biggest worry now. Every one of you have gone above & beyond anything I could have expected. My family & I are forever in yer debt. My Mom also wanted me to thank ya'll.



Whew, at least it's big enough for all your friends to fit in, at once! (That is unless all your kids are there at the same time..)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

I got the 30 cup coffee maker going, tired of waiting on it. Anyone do port work on a old West Bend coffee maker? 

You know whats cool about having stumps address? He can't say no. :msp_smile: I can just mail him a heavy, ugly, and old saw to fix. Now just got to get Les to sell me one. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

> RVALUE



On your Stumpbroke sticker is it on the 2100 or ?


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> On your Stumpbroke sticker is it on the 2100 or ?


 I think he put it on the back pocket of his favorite jeans :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

Do we need to be hunting a used stove from members? Maybe see if anyone has extra double wall 6" pipe? The roof flange or whatever it is called?

I'm telling on my self here. Just for everyone info I took all three wood stoves apart yesterday, we cleaned every pipe, we had a little flue fire night before last. It didn't get to hot before we started pouring water down it.

Edit: I think I remember a stove in Anderson MO. nice big one. Interested? Its about a hour drive for me.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do we need to be hunting a used stove from members? Maybe see if anyone has extra double wall 6" pipe?
> 
> Just for everyone info I took all three wood stoves apart yesterday, we cleaned every pipe, we had a little flue fire night before last. It didn't get to hot before we started pouring water down it.


 Hate to hear about a flue fire glad it turned out ok I thought flour worked best for putting one out


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hate to hear about a flue fire glad it turned out ok I thought flour worked best for putting one out



I almost didn't tell that because of this thread but stuff happens, The water was an o #### what do we do. Grab the hose run up the latter and put it out. Both houses has a latter that stays leaned up on the house year round so that was handy that time.


----------



## maccall (Dec 11, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Some day I'll be able to pay this back/forward.



Never think about paying back - because it just becomes a burden, always pay it forward - because that's a joy! And it's also the only way good things can spread and make more people more happy!

Glad to see you're able to start working on the recovery of things - and in seemingly good mood!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I work in a 200 sq ft shop. The trick is to be organized............and a #### load of shelves.



ouch,,,, glad mine is 400 sq ft + 250 sq ft loft space


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ouch,,,, glad mine is 400 sq ft + 250 sq ft loft space



Are we talking shops or avatars?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we talking shops or avatars?



 both


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 11, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hate to hear about a flue fire glad it turned out ok I thought flour worked best for putting one out



Flour is like grain dust very flamable. Fire exstingusher is probebly the best choice. Water works but down a chimney can cause cracks and if the fire doesn,t get put out can go through into the structure.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm thinkin 100sqft shop is the way to go for stumpy... less room for Les to run away.






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## muddawg (Dec 11, 2011)

wow ! ...37 pages 

stumpy Im sorry to see that happen to you, 

but, it looks like youll be up and running before santa clause is

hang in there bud

mike


----------



## DSS (Dec 11, 2011)

Dang, now I'm gonna have to come up with another idea.:msp_confused:

Maybe I can gather up a few bucks downtown.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm thinkin 100sqft shop is the way to go for stumpy... less room for Les to run away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or vice-versa depending on the day,... I about fell over reading that! I was actually thinking about a 20'x60' just so he and Les had MORE room to run w/o knowcking over saws and plasma cutters!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 11, 2011)

Chimney fire? Arm and hammer baking soda.Been there a time or two.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 11, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> I've got a new black Carlton 36" Stihl bar.
> 
> Is it needed on one of the donor saws? It would look GREAT on a refurb/repainted saw. Or would it be better to sell here (I'd rather not deal w/ebay ) if so how much should I ask? (or someone make an insane offer and pay stumpy and I'll get it in the mail  )
> 
> All proceeds go to Stumpy.




I posted up the for sale ad here: http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1579

I'll post up when/if it sells.

Thanks and God bless everyone able to assist and continue prayers and support for Stumpy and his family.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just checking in on this thread......I had about 10 pages of catch up. It is real easy for a fella to get all 10 rep shots fired in here......LOL!!!!
I started buying some raffle tickets, and then a thought occured to me........"what if I ended up winning my 075 I kicked in?"..........I figure if that happens, I'll go ahead and sell it on Feebay, and give the net $ to Stumpy then it'll pay double......:biggrin:
You fellas keep up the great thing you are doing, and keep pickin' on each other, it makes for some great entertainment......


----------



## Bucko (Dec 11, 2011)

Guys, I've been reading on this thread and the response is amazing. I haven't read all of it so this question might be answered already. Has anybody thrown this topic out in the sawmill section? If I was closer I could cover ole Stumpy up with lumber for this rebuild off of salvage tree service type wood. Just an idea. I spent the day yesterday at a benefit for a friend that lost the battle with cancer. I am proud to be part of two communities of such good caring folks. A/S folks


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Stumpy.. instead of calling it "the stump shack" you could call it "the annex" or "the winter shop" 

also I can imagine that the metal left over could be worth a few $$ especially aluminum ... for scraping...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the 30 cup coffee maker going, tired of waiting on it. Anyone do port work on a old West Bend coffee maker?
> 
> You know whats cool about having stumps address? He can't say no. :msp_smile: I can just mail him a heavy, ugly, and old saw to fix. Now just got to get Les to sell me one. :msp_sneaky:



Were I not such a nice guy, I'd pack the box I'm sending full of MiniMac pieces. It is much more accepted protocol to sneak em into his truck at a GTG though.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a bunch of air tools I can donate. Pencil grinders and such. If needed or wanted, where do I send them?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have a bunch of air tools I can donate. Pencil grinders and such. If needed or wanted, where do I send them?



I have Stumps addy. . . He said most of his hand tools made it through. I'll PM ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2011)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have a bunch of air tools I can donate. Pencil grinders and such. If needed or wanted, where do I send them?



Thanks



Metals406 said:


> I have Stumps addy. . . He said most of his hand tools made it through. I'll PM ya.



Thanks for covering for me Been busy today. I am cought up on PMs now.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 11, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I have Stumps addy. . . He said most of his hand tools made it through. I'll PM ya.



But he lost his air tools...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2011)

DSS said:


> Dang, now I'm gonna have to come up with another idea.:msp_confused:
> 
> Maybe I can gather up a few bucks downtown.:msp_unsure:



i do have an idea but i don;t know how it would go,,,, wife makes a mean home made bread and snicker doodles,,,,, we talked about that last night,, they can be shipped,,,,, any feedback would be appreciated on that idea guys,,, we will make and ship but all the money goes to stumpy


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for covering for me Been busy today. I am cought up on PMs now.



stay off the hooter sight and you won;t have that problem:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 11, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> stay off the hooter sight and you won;t have that problem:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:






Says the guy with your avatar!

I'll take a guy that looks at hooters anyday over the kind of stuff you must be looking at.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is amazing, you guys are all right and very entertaining too! *BUT* There are a ton of guys steping up to the plate here and i give out a little rep and then it tells me that i'm beat, gotta wait for tomorrow. I can see having to spread it around (there are plenty of guys that deserve it) but these are extraordinary circumstances. Let's get the rep out.


Come on chant with me.......... *REP ..... REP ..... REP*

Notice the color is for the N.Y. Giants 
JT


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 11, 2011)

johnnytugs1 said:


> This is amazing, you guys are all right and very entertaining too! *BUT* There are a ton of guys steping up to the plate here and i give out a little rep and then it tells me that i'm beat, gotta wait for tomorrow. I can see having to spread it around (there are plenty of guys that deserve it) but these are extraordinary circumstances. Let's get the rep out.
> 
> 
> Come on chant with me.......... *REP ..... REP ..... REP*
> ...



Great idea!Been doing just that! But hate to tell you this.Yours don't count till you have at least 50 post I think? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cheeves (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do we need to be hunting a used stove from members? Maybe see if anyone has extra double wall 6" pipe? The roof flange or whatever it is called?
> 
> I'm telling on my self here. Just for everyone info I took all three wood stoves apart yesterday, we cleaned every pipe, we had a little flue fire night before last. It didn't get to hot before we started pouring water down it.
> 
> Edit: I think I remember a stove in Anderson MO. nice big one. Interested? Its about a hour drive for me.


Cleaned my chimney yesterday. Did an extra careful job on it. You know one idea: Maybe a barrel stove kit in the interim. You can use a 30 or 50 gal one. I think they're in the Mother's Earth Catalog. Pretty cheap if I remember and throw all kinds of heat. I think i've seen them online in the stove adds. Anyway just a thought. I have a small Tempwood I'm not using but shipping would be prohibitive.


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Dec 11, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Great idea!Been doing just that! But hate to tell you this.Yours don't count till you have at least 50 post I think? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well that sucks, I'm a creeper. I don't have much to say or know to much about these small engines. If ya wanna talk about football or tugboats I'm in 
JT


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 11, 2011)

johnnytugs1 said:


> Well that sucks, I'm a creeper. I don't have much to say or know to much about these small engines. If ya wanna talk about football or tugboats I'm in
> JT



well go over to off topic and look at those threads.. you can quickly inflate your post count on the 5 word thread or any of those threads.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 11, 2011)

Johnny, Did you see my NY JETS today? WIN BABY WIN!


To the other fella, those barrel stoves give out TONS of heat, we had one growing up in the house, and we have one at the hunting cabin. Nothing to look at but who cares, the can melt your face off with the heat they give off.


----------



## DSS (Dec 11, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i do have an idea but i don;t know how it would go,,,, wife makes a mean home made bread and snicker doodles,,,,, we talked about that last night,, they can be shipped,,,,, any feedback would be appreciated on that idea guys,,, we will make and ship but all the money goes to stumpy



That's a lot better than the snacky rides I thought you were gonna offer.uttahere2:

Sounds good, let us know.

On another note, I don't think Stumpy's gonna have much room for a barrel stove in that little building. Plus he'd probably be stripped right down to his drawers from the heat and you know some jackass with a camera would show up....


----------



## sunfish (Dec 11, 2011)

cheeves said:


> Cleaned my chimney yesterday. Did an extra careful job on it. You know one idea: *Maybe a barrel stove kit in the interim*. You can use a 30 or 50 gal one. I think they're in the Mother's Earth Catalog. Pretty cheap if I remember and throw all kinds of heat. I think i've seen them online in the stove adds. Anyway just a thought. I have a small Tempwood I'm not using but shipping would be prohibitive.



That what was in the 'Stumpburnt' shop. Not sure if he wants another. :msp_ohmy:

But yes, they do make a great shop stove!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 11, 2011)

DSS said:


> On another note, I don't think Stumpy's gonna have much room for a barrel stove in that little building. Plus he'd probably be stripped right down to his drawers from the heat and you know some jackass with a camera would show up....



Haha, no barrel stove in the chicken coop... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Great idea!Been doing just that! But hate to tell you this.Yours don't count till you have at least 50 post I think? :hmm3grin2orange:



True... But my rep cannon is loaded... Well, was at least...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Just checking in on this thread......I had about 10 pages of catch up. It is real easy for a fella to get all 10 rep shots fired in here......LOL!!!!
> I started buying some raffle tickets, and then a thought occured to me........"what if I ended up winning my 075 I kicked in?"..........I figure if that happens, I'll go ahead and sell it on Feebay, and give the net $ to Stumpy then it'll pay double......:biggrin:
> You fellas keep up the great thing you are doing, and keep pickin' on each other, it makes for some great entertainment......



You'd have to resell it. I don't think you could lift that heavy beast around with that bum wheel of yours Jon. I hope you win my 10-10A. That way I won't have to bother shipping it. I'll just drop it off! I'm hoping to win the Dook's SXL925. I know he has my shipping address already! Too bad the damn thing will smell like Newports and hand lotion....


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got a small woodstove in my garage, I snagged it when my in-laws downsized & sold their house. I know nothing about it other than it's not an old one (inexpensive repro is my guess) and it could use a good sanding & repainting. Living 35 miles from the Texas Gulf Coast I have no need for it. Thoughts??? Shipping would probably be cost prohibitive.




Did somebody mention football? I honestly didn't think the Texans would pull it off, but they did. Some stupidity by the Bengals (losing the fumble they recovered by not simply falling on it, & the late PI call) helped.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 11, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> You'd have to resell it. I don't think you could lift that heavy beast around with that bum wheel of yours Jon. I hope you win my 10-10A. That way I won't have to bother shipping it. I'll just drop it off! I'm hoping to win the Dook's SXL925. I know he has my shipping address already! Too bad the damn thing will smell like Newports and hand lotion....



All his old girly posters are being shredded as we communicate for shipping. Now that he has them Bieber posters to go with his new tattoo, there isn't any use for them other than that.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 11, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Haha, no barrel stove in the chicken coop... :hmm3grin2orange:


Guys have Em up here 30 gal ones and smaller in the lobster shacks. Just build small fires.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 11, 2011)

Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.



That offer deserves a rep and here it is


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.



You sir, kick ass...
Just sayin...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 11, 2011)

you see guys the kind of people i run with (smittysrepair) kevin is a pretty good guy to know. hes helped me out in a pickle on more than one break down


----------



## logging22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the 30 cup coffee maker going, tired of waiting on it. Anyone do port work on a old West Bend coffee maker?
> 
> You know whats cool about having stumps address? He can't say no. :msp_smile: I can just mail him a heavy, ugly, and old saw to fix. Now just got to get Les to sell me one. :msp_sneaky:



You already got the one i wanted. Send him the DB!! Its heavy, ugly, and old!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## powerking (Dec 11, 2011)

Jesus...I've been out of commission cleain up a fire from the church where my wife works and then I come hear and read about Stump....I cried for a bit....honestly did! This group of guys we got here at Arboristsite make me realize that god has lots of angels to help people. Stumpy is quite a few states away from me and he has got to be one of the nicest fellas I have ever come across! I'm unemployed righ now and once money gets a little bit better, Help we'll be on the way!! When you are at your weakest point, God is at his strongest....and he will help you get through this...
Rich


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 11, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you see guys the kind of people i run with (smittysrepair) kevin is a pretty good guy to know. hes helped me out in a pickle on more than one break down



Terry That is a complete understatment,,,,,,,, Smitty is totally off the Hook,,,,

it wont let me rep him but yes sir,,, A Class act,,, all the way!!!

Awesome Kevin!!!!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 11, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Terry That is a complete understatment,,,,,,,, Smitty is totally off the Hook,,,,
> 
> it wont let me rep him but yes sir,,, A Class act,,, all the way!!!
> 
> Awesome Kevin!!!!!!





Never fear!!
He just got a MEGA shot of MOPAREP!!!!!
That's the kind of guy I like to have as a friend!
Have to get to know him.


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

Mo. Jim said:


> That offer deserves a rep and here it is



I got him too Jim...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 11, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Never fear!!
> He just got a MEGA shot of MOPAREP!!!!!
> That's the kind of guy I like to have as a friend!
> Have to get to know him.
> ...



I couldn't agree more! What a great guy   Had to Edit this: There are a huge pile of guys in here I want to get to know! Never seen such good people any where! I hope I can call them all friends some day!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 11, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> Better edit it again :biggrin:



Just had to see that before I could didn't you :msp_unsure:


----------



## lfnh (Dec 11, 2011)

Spend some of them credits, tbone and bribe a mod to fix up the quote :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## R2D (Dec 11, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Just had to see that before I could didn't you :msp_unsure:



:hmm3grin2orange: deleted


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 11, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Never fear!!
> He just got a MEGA shot of MOPAREP!!!!!
> That's the kind of guy I like to have as a friend!
> Have to get to know him.
> ...



Yeah Mike thanks for reppin him for me,,, the system wont let me cause I just repped him for the Tranny build give away or auto repair what ever it was,,,, on the Christmas Givin thread,,,

Smitty Rocks,,,


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 11, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: deleted



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 11, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah Mike thanks for reppin him for me,,, the system wont let me cause I just repped him for the Tranny build give away or auto repair what ever it was,,,, on the Christmas Givin thread,,,
> 
> *Smitty Rocks*,,,





You ain't so bad yourself you old river rat!!!LOL
Sure hope to get to spend some time with you at another GTG this coming year!


Mike


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 11, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You ain't so bad yourself you old river rat!!!LOL
> Sure hope to get to spend some time with you at another GTG this coming year!
> 
> 
> Mike



Yeah hopefully I will have a little more time to hang out a bit longer,,, It was a fun time,,, looking forward to tha next one My ownself!!!!

Now we gots to figure out how to get the stumpmiester back in action!!!

It's gonna happen!!!!!  with a little Help From the big Guy upstars!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 11, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I got him too Jim...



I'm out of bullets.....again.

Smitty, that's unreal ! Will hit ya tomorrow man.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You ain't so bad yourself you old river rat!!!LOL
> Sure hope to get to spend some time with you at another GTG this coming year!
> 
> 
> Mike



Just so happens, I just repped the rat for ya...


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2011)

I will drag the rep gun out just as soon as it reloads


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Dec 11, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Johnny, Did you see my NY JETS today? WIN BABY WIN!
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, I'm a fan! THere are 36 other people on the field that I enjoy watching a little more then Sanchez. They would be the flight crew! My goodness, I swear they are some of the HOTTEST cheerleaders in the game today. I see you are in the Hudson Valley,
> ...


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Burned up all my rep on this thread. 

It's stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member here. Although I haven't met most of you guys, I consider most of you great friends.... almost family.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.



PM sent...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 11, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Burned up all my rep on this thread.
> 
> It's stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member here. Although I haven't met most of you guys, I consider most of you great friends.... almost family.



If you'd come to one of our GTG's, you'd meet about 30 or 40 of yer family members...
Just sayin...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Just throwing this out there for Stumpy. I have built several wood furnaces for larger shops and the guys that have them love them. So if Stumpy plans on heating the new shop with wood I would be honored to build him a wood furnace at no cost and deliver it. If he wants one I will need to know the size he wants and when it needs to be done. Stumpy pm me and let me know. Also Stumpy I have a brand new in the box Husky brand 500 ft lb 1/2'' air impact that I can have in the mail tomorrow if you need it. It is nothing real fancy but they hold up real well. I also have a used but nice IR 3/8'' air impact and a Mack 3/8'' butterfly air impact you can have if you need them. PM me an address and everything will be on the way.



Thanks man.



Hedgerow said:


> PM sent...



Thanks I was going to PM the addy just in case stump didn't.



Hedgerow said:


> If you'd come to one of our GTG's, you'd meet about 30 or 40 of yer family members...
> Just sayin...:msp_tongue:



That and we need a "new guy" to hold members hair back. :hmm3grin2orange:

Gentlemen help me out with what I forget.

PayPal addys
[email protected]

[email protected]

Link to Photobucket of the old shop.


There is a few saws on ebay being sold proceeds going to Stump

The raffle is a 925, 10-10A, 075, A Husky mount Bar and?

There is a 372 being built for Stump.

There is a 090G and a Contra being built and sold for Stump.
I'm sure there is more being done I just don't remember and stuff being done through PM I don't know of. 
I thank you all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

I had some money donated from a non-member "My Mom to those that met her at My GTG" I'll get it in the bank today so I can PayPal it. 


Brad and Randy do you need some cash to finish the to be sold saws? PM me if you don't want it out in the open.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 12, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

shop 009 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> shop 009 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## atvguns (Dec 12, 2011)

Stephen I am pretty sure this is you two man if you look close you can see the gear by the end of the bar

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=211073&stc=1&d=1323692066



Now laugh it off and get back to work:hmm3grin2orange:
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=211076&stc=1&d=1323692097


----------



## atvguns (Dec 12, 2011)

Stephen I am pretty sure this is you twoman here if you look close you can see the gear at the end of the bar


----------



## atvguns (Dec 12, 2011)

Now laugh it off and get back to work:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Now laugh it off and get back to work:hmm3grin2orange:



That was a fun day at Stumps, as it will be again in the near future.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you see guys the kind of people i run with (smittysrepair) kevin is a pretty good guy to know. hes helped me out in a pickle on more than one break down



That is what friends are for and seeing I don't have many good ones I do all I can for the ones I do have!!! Also Terry it looks like I will be making a trip to Sandusky for the metal for this stove. So let me know if you need anything or if you want to go with me.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I had some money donated from a non-member "My Mom to those that met her at My GTG"


 Now we know where you get your generosity from.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a rare pic of Stump running a stihl. Edit: I had to really push to get him to wear that hat for the pic. otstir:




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here is a pic of some of us at his GTG.




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr

Logging22 and the big one we got to play with at the GTG.




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr

We had a few saws to play with.




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 12, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> If you'd come to one of our GTG's, you'd meet about 30 or 40 of yer family members...
> Just sayin...:msp_tongue:



especially if you're from MO...  most them folks is at least 2nd cousins or so...


----------



## DSS (Dec 12, 2011)

Mo. Jim said:


> That offer deserves a rep and here it is



I agree. I just lit him up too. Hard. What a guy.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 12, 2011)

What did y'all do to that poor dog?




Work Saw Collector said:


> Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> What did y'all do to that poor dog?



That is one of stumps dogs he can nap with the best of them. :hmm3grin2orange: He done that all day.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> What did y'all do to that poor dog?



I don't think you really want to know Chris. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2011)

*Get specific with the tool list*

Stumpy, I know in a previous thread that you mentioned that many of your tools survived and you would like to be able to select what you need to acquire. Well, why don't you make up a specific list if what you still need and I will see if I have some of it. I have a very large inventory of used tools. Everything from Taiwan stuff to top quality USA made items. Mostly hand tools but some power tools as well. So if you send me a list of what you need, I will go through my collection and see if I can fill any gaps. Be specific, for instance don't say Channellocks but rather 420 Channellocks, etc. Or if brand isn't critical, a detailed description of the items.

Also, if there are larger items, it may not hurt to post those as well on this site. A lot of criss-crossing of the country will be done soon for Christmas travel so if some members have surplus items, they may be able to help out.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2011)

What is the plan for the future of the shop?

Has there been any determination made as to what extent insurance will be involved in this situation?

Have adjusters finished examining the wreckage?

Is Stumpy going to need physical help to sort through this mess and get it cleaned up?

A dump trailer to put scrap metal in would be handy. Wood debris can be piled and burned, aluminum can be cleaned and sorted and put in some bins, copper can be separated out.
Scrap prices are high now with steel/tin about 12 cents a pound, aluminum around .60 or more and copper $2.00 plus depending on grade. So some cash could be recovered from the cleanup process.

Does a Stumpy clean-up GTG need to be put together by those in the region?

What about plans for rebuilding? What type of building, pole barn, steel frame? Maybe something could be organized for this as well. I am sure there are a lot of construction skills on the site.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> What is the plan for the future of the shop?
> 
> Has there been any determination made as to what extent insurance will be involved in this situation?
> 
> ...



I bet these guys could have a building up in 3 weekends? Sorry I am so far away. Still no hits on the saws I put on CL.At 50 bucks each I thought they would sell?Good running saws to? May lower the price to see what happens? I sent a few bucks hope to get some more to help out.A little hard when I can't work? LOL


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 12, 2011)

*New INFO!!!!! Listen Up!!!!!!*



fearofpavement said:


> What is the plan for the future of the shop?
> 
> Has there been any determination made as to what extent insurance will be involved in this situation?
> 
> ...



A GTG sounds Awesome,,,

OK Guys and Gals,,, 

Here is the deal,,, While driving to work I had a spiritual conversation With My Lord and Savior Jesus Christ,,,,, And in my prayers I asked him to give me an idea of how I could help the most,,,,


I just got off the Phone with Eric Copsey,, 

we have struck a deal for another Raffle saw fund raiser,,, I will be donating the saw and any new parts needed,,, 
Eric will be doing the build,,, 

Here are the particulars,,, (If I'm posting this in the wrong place let me know Im sure the Mods can move it,,)

While I was Driving and reflecting on my many blessings (for 4 hrs LOL!!!). I remembered reading all the great things that others here on AS are doing to help a brother when he is down and out but cant see the forest for the trees and stihl in shock,,,, I am a very blessed person,, we all are,,, sometimes it takes a bit of ciphering and soul searching to be able to understand how the bad stuff that happens to us just makes us tougher,,, and is just part of Life,,, How many times did Jesus fall down and he just kept getting back up,,, For you and me!!! OK enough of that,,, But I had to do it,,, 

The saw is a very lightly used Makita 6401 that I picked up from HD rental center (see paragraph below),, anyway, I am just arrived @ my S. Tx work location in Matagorda County Latitude 28.9° , and the saw is 198 miles back NE of me in Orange County so I cant post any picks but I assure everyone for an ex rental saw it is very nice,, will post up pics when I get home,,, and Im sure Eric will put some of the build pics up once he gets started

here is the rest,,,

I bought the saw right after I met Tlandrum, stumpy, Eric, Grandpatractor, Wendell,,,,,,, and a many other fine AS Folks @ The 372 build off In TN,,well while there I was able to run Wendell's and grandpatractors EC modded 7900's!!!!!! it really got me fired up,,, So,,,, then I purchased a Dolmar 7900 OEM P/C From Cuttin Scott!!!!!! with the intention of doing the mods myself,,,Well with all the tree work I have right now besides my regular Inspection work I dont have time and its just collecting dust,, and besides I do good just to fix the stuff I have too to keep two tree removal & stumpgringing crews in saws (mostly Stihl 90%) when I get home on the weekend,,, (BTW) Im starting to put a few huskies in their hands and so far they like them.....

So the raffle saw will be PHO EC'd work saw DOLKITA 7900,,,

What do yall think???? I think some lucky person is going to win a real Rocket of a saw !!!!!!!

and of course all the proceeds to go to stumpy's new shop or kids clothes or groceries christmas toys or whatever,,,

Merry *CHRIST*mas!!!!!


R2'ed (rick)


----------



## Danno (Dec 12, 2011)

definite reps for the Dolkita 7900 Raffle saw. When it's ready I will definitely be buying some tickets!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

You can do it in this thread if you wish and I am in for tickets as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> A GTG sounds Awesome,,,
> 
> OK Guys and Gals,,,
> 
> ...



Bump and I can't rep this guy. Someone else hit him.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump and I can't rep this guy. Someone else hit him.



I got him, and that is really cool...


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> What is the plan for the future of the shop?
> 
> Has there been any determination made as to what extent insurance will be involved in this situation?
> 
> ...


As far as I know Stumpy is still waiting to hear from the insurance, but I don't expect much help there. He will let us know asap.

He is going through the wreckage now sorting out what can be salvaged. And I'm sure the rest will be burned, or sold as scrap.

Stump, Hedgerow and myself talked a bit about the new shop, but it's still too early for a plan. 

Stay tuned and keep an eye on this thread. We should have a plan for the new shop soon.

The help from the members here is really amazing and great!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

I missed something along the way in here? Where do we get the tickets for the saws? I want some!!!! LOL


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I missed something along the way in here? Where do we get the tickets for the saws? I want some!!!! LOL



I believe Work Saw Collector is handling that. If ya send, or sent money, your name goes in the pot. Stephen, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Danno (Dec 12, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I believe Work Saw Collector is handling that. If ya send, or sent money, your name goes in the pot. Stephen, please correct me if I'm wrong.



I don't think there is an OPEN raffle going at this point. Nothing has been said regarding ticket prices and I assume that people will bid separately on the saws they prefer. 

I imagine there will be a new thread for each saw? I mean this thread is gonna be over 700 posts by the end of the day at the rate it's going!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno said:


> I don't think there is an OPEN raffle going at this point. Nothing has been said regarding ticket prices and I assume that people will bid separately on the saws they prefer.
> 
> I imagine there will be a new thread for each saw? I mean this thread is gonna be over 700 posts by the end of the day at the rate it's going!!!!



You're probably right, I thought Stephen said something earlier but no way I could find it. 

*A separate thread for each saw makes much more sense.*


----------



## Wicked500R (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to see a list of tools and equipment that need replacement also. Im quite sure I will be able to help in the tool department! I got alot of chit..lol nothing chinese either...lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope you ar doing ok Stumpy. Thinking of ya!


----------



## ChipMonger (Dec 12, 2011)

Wicked500R said:


> I want to see a list of tools and equipment that need replacement also. Im quite sure I will be able to help in the tool department! I got alot of chit..lol nothing chinese either...lol




Agreed. Stumpy i know its still raw for you but if you could try to furnish us with some sort of list of what tools etc are needed it would be helpful. If its to painful i understand, hank maybe you could help with this list?

We are all more than willing to help, but who needs 14 die grinders:biggrin::biggrin: (Just an example).

Chin up Stumpy...Merry Christmas to you and your family. Your AS family is in process of helping one of our own:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
> [email protected]
> ...



Page 23 of this thread provides an answer.



Danno said:


> I don't think there is an OPEN raffle going at this point. Nothing has been said regarding ticket prices and I assume that people will bid separately on the saws they prefer.
> 
> I imagine there will be a new thread for each saw? I mean this thread is gonna be over 700 posts by the end of the day at the rate it's going!!!!


----------



## Danno (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Page 23 of this thread provides an answer.



...and that's why a new thread would be nice! lol. Thanks for providing that.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno said:


> ...and that's why a new thread would be nice! lol. Thanks for providing that.



I agree about a new thread once the prizes are all sorted out, and purtied up for their big day....LOL!!!
This whole event is evolving, so I'm sure once all is said and done it'll be a distant cousin to page 1 but the help for a great guy will still be the goal. Yep, that's right Stumpy I said it...........LOL!!!


----------



## Danno (Dec 12, 2011)

if ever a new thread is created for the raffle, someone should sticky it. I am willing to donate all of my credits to the cause, even though I don't have that many. I can't remember, but doesn't it take like 2000 credits or something. I can send my credits to another member, right? I think I remember someone saying something like that earlier in this thread, so I assume it's possible.

edit, just found out that it costs 1000 to sticky and 20 to donate your credits...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Page 23 of this thread provides an answer.



Thanks GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump and I can't rep this guy. Someone else hit him.



I got him for you.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno said:


> if ever a new thread is created for the raffle, someone should sticky it. I am willing to donate all of my credits to the cause, even though I don't have that many. I can't remember, but doesn't it take like 2000 credits or something. I can send my credits to another member, right? I think I remember someone saying something like that earlier in this thread, so I assume it's possible.
> 
> edit, just found out that it costs 1000 to sticky and 20 to donate your credits...


 
I have enough to make a few sticky threads, Mi credits, Su credits.........LOL!!!!



tbone75 said:


> Thanks GOOFBALL :hmm3grin2orange:



Well ain't you the Goofball calling the goofball goofball.................LOL!!!! You're Welcome...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes there is a raffle going, but I want the Eric Copsey Dolmar saw to be a different raffle into a seperate Paypal someone jump in and run that one Riverrat can appointont someone if he wants. This is a challange tracking all this. I don't care if it is in this thread or a new one. My internet is in and out today for the rain, I'll be on when I can.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2011)

*The mods could provide some short term stickies for this situation*

We're talking about less than six weeks until the raffle ends, could not the mods provide some stickies for the different items with the arrangement that after the raffle ends and prizes are awarded the stickies are removed to keep the site cleaned up? That makes more sense to me than everyone playing musical credits for this temp situation.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

fearofpavement said:


> We're talking about less than six weeks until the raffle ends, could not the mods provide some stickies for the different items with the arrangement that after the raffle ends and prizes are awarded the stickies are removed to keep the site cleaned up? That makes more sense to me than everyone playing musical credits for this temp situation.



No worries if they won't. I'll up my donation form an 075, to an 075 and 3000 credits.....LOL!!!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You can do it in this thread if you wish and I am in for tickets as well.



Us too!! Have a nmurph built 79 cc Dolkita and I can tell you it is one incredible machine!!!


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

090g update, finally got it shipped of to brad for the going over. i think Acres site specs are a little off, 33lb's with a 25" bar vs 36lb's shipped no bar. it's in the brown man's hand's now. brad i'll pm you the tracking # if you want it. good on all that have given even in thought. fraser.


'


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes there is a raffle going, but I want the Eric Copsey Dolmar saw to be a different raffle into a seperate Paypal someone jump in and run that one Riverrat can appointont someone if he wants. This is a challange tracking all this. I don't care if it is in this thread or a new one. My internet is in and out today for the rain, I'll be on when I can.



like to thank you for what your doing. what you doing must be overwhelming. it's hard enough to keep up with the thread allone. good on you. fraser.


----------



## jimborph (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpy,

I hope things are looking brighter. Check your paypal when you get a minute.

Best wishes, 

Jim


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

paccity said:


> 090g update, finally got it shipped of to brad for the going over. i think Acres site specs are a little off, 33lb's with a 25" bar vs 36lb's shipped no bar. it's in the brown man's hand's now. brad i'll pm you the tracking # if you want it. good on all that have given even in thought. fraser.
> 
> 
> '



Fraser I was wondering the same thing about saw weight on Acres site. My 075 was supposed to weigh 25.5 with a 21" bar, but my PHO weighed almost that much on it's own, and it ended up 27lbs boxed......???.


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

scales rigged to get that last buck out of you? allwell.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

paccity said:


> scales rigged to get that last buck out of you? allwell.



LOL!!!!! Well said my friend, well said.


----------



## Danno (Dec 12, 2011)

10 lbs of carbon buildup in those two gallon cylinders, 4 lbs of sawdust in the nooks and crannies, and gummed up gas and oil for another lb in the reservoirs. sounds about right to me...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Who wants credits? I have lots to share! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno said:


> 10 lbs of carbon buildup in those two gallon cylinders, 4 lbs of sawdust in the nooks and crannies, and gummed up gas and oil for another lb in the reservoirs. sounds about right to me...



Danno, just when I was starting to think you were alright you had to go, and say something like that............LOL!!!!! You may be correct.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Who wants credits? I have lots to share! :hmm3grin2orange:



Do you keep the extras in a building eight miles from your house too, or is that just for your spare 300 saws?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Do you keep the extras in a building eight miles from your house too, or is that just for your spare 300 saws?



I only have 60 saws! About 50/50 running or not. :hmm3grin2orange: A lot of that is just home owner stuff!Only about a dozen good ones? So how many you got there Goofball? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno said:


> 10 lbs of carbon buildup in those two gallon cylinders, 4 lbs of sawdust in the nooks and crannies, and gummed up gas and oil for another lb in the reservoirs. sounds about right to me...



lets not start another saw weight thread.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 12, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I missed something along the way in here? Where do we get the tickets for the saws? I want some!!!! LOL



I dont know squat about doing this sort of thing such as raffles, tickets and keeping track,,,,,, but I do know Tlandrum had his hands full with trying to work for a living and keep up with the Back pack build off,,, I am open to suggestions and was putting it out there to see if it would draw interest,, I will get with Steve @ Cutting Scotts Place or Spike 60 and see if they will throw in a 28" B&C at a decent price,, And we will sort out the particulars as the week progresses and announce prices and how to manage the funds PM me or work saw collector if you have any Ideas,,, I feel it would be a conflict of interest if Myself, E Copsey, or Stumpy bought tickets so I feel it is only fair that we exclude ourselves,,,
I want to personnaly and publically thank Keven AKA Smitty, And E Copsey,  Thanks Guys!!!!!!  as their generosity is off the chart,,,, and that really is what inspired me to do this,,, I have been flooded three times in my life and lost most everything including a house,,, So I know what Stumpy is going through,,, 

Peace Out!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I only have 60 saws! About 50/50 running or not. :hmm3grin2orange: A lot of that is just home owner stuff!Only about a dozen good ones? So how many you got there Goofball? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well my Goofy friend from Crazeysburg I have 12 saws, and 75% are good runners, but now i realize I only have 11 since my 075 is somewhere around the Rockies, and it's going to a home to be named later........LOL!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2011)

ok guys,,, i have a couple things to add here,,,,
1) i will be going to my usual pawn shop saturday,,,again,,, i know he has a lot of hand tools and air tools,, so let me know if i can help,,,
2) i will post a pic the 32" bar in the raffle,,,it had a slight bend in it but i straightened it,,dressed the rails and put a brand new sprocket tip on it, and repainted it with appliance anamel backed on so its ready to go,, it is 105 dl,,,3/8 pitch and 50 guage


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 12, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I just got off the Phone with Eric Copsey,,
> 
> we have struck a deal for another Raffle saw fund raiser,,, I will be donating the saw and any new parts needed,,,
> Eric will be doing the build,,,
> ...




Thanks Rick for giving me the opportunity to Help a fellow out when hes down on his luck.
I feel privileged to be involved in this thank you..

Hey stump that 25lb box show up yet ?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 12, 2011)

*thread*

Keeping up with this thread is like trying to rope a dust devil. I went to town for a few hours and it took twenty minutes to catch up. I have some people lined up to rep,but am waiting for a reload. I know there are a lot of people who have sent donations that we don't know about,so KUDOS to them. Slow as I type I'm probably a page behind by the time I post this:smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 12, 2011)

Mo. Jim said:


> Keeping up with this thread is like trying to rope a dust devil. I went to town for a few hours and it took twenty minutes to catch up. I have some people lined up to rep,but am waiting for a reload. I know there are a lot of people who have sent donations that we don't know about,so KUDOS to them. Slow as I type I'm probably a page behind by the time I post this:smile2:



Amen Jim... On all accounts... I've gotta be gone for a week to the great white north, but when I get back, it's on like donkey kong!!! We got some stuff to get rockin on!!! Got a saw to fix, a shop to get movin' on, and what's this I hear about RR and a Copsey 7900 to bid on??? 
There just aint enough hours in a day!!! Rock on fella's!!! I'll try to keep up...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 12, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I dont know squat about doing this sort of thing such as raffles, tickets and keeping track,,,,,, but I do know Tlandrum had his hands full with trying to work for a living and keep up with the Back pack build off,,, I am open to suggestions and was putting it out there to see if it would draw interest,, I will get with Steve @ Cutting Scotts Place or Spike 60 and see if they will throw in a 28" B&C at a decent price,, And we will sort out the particulars as the week progresses and announce prices and how to manage the funds PM me or work saw collector if you have any Ideas,,, I feel it would be a conflict of interest if Myself, E Copsey, or Stumpy bought tickets so I feel it is only fair that we exclude ourselves,,,
> I want to personnaly and publically thank Keven AKA Smitty, And E Copsey,  Thanks Guys!!!!!!  as their generosity is off the chart,,,, and that really is what inspired me to do this,,, I have been flooded three times in my life and lost most everything including a house,,, So I know what Stumpy is going through,,,
> 
> Peace Out!!!!!!



I will donate a new 28" Powermatch Bar and a loop of LGX for this saw. PM me Eric.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 12, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will donate a new 28" Powermatch Bar and a loop of LGX for this saw. PM me Eric.



You need to be repped for this.........someone please help as I am out of bullets


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> Thanks Rick for giving me the opportunity to Help a fellow out when hes down on his luck.
> I feel privileged to be involved in this thank you..


For those of you that haven't run a EC7900, you don't know what you're missing. They're phenominal. I've not seen another like them. You definately have the right guy for the job on this one!



paccity said:


> 090g update, finally got it shipped of to brad for the going over. i think Acres site specs are a little off, 33lb's with a 25" bar vs 36lb's shipped no bar. it's in the brown man's hand's now. brad i'll pm you the tracking # if you want it. good on all that have given even in thought. fraser.


I just finished cleaning of the work bench in preparation for the 090G


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> You need to be repped for this.........someone please help as I am out of bullets



Me too,waiting for a reload.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 12, 2011)

*care package sent*

I sent out enough electrical supplies today for stumpy to wire his crab shack. If somebody is heading over there this weekend to help him out all he's going to need is a drill as I've already pre-wired everything. I'm not sure if his drill survived or not so maybe you could ask him before you head over there.
 
Kevin


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> You need to be repped for this.........someone please help as I am out of bullets



Got him!! No worries brother...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lfnh (Dec 12, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will donate a new 28" Powermatch Bar and a loop of LGX for this saw. PM me Eric.





kev1n said:


> I sent out enough electrical supplies today for stumpy to wire his crab shack. If somebody is heading over there this weekend to help him out all he's going to need is a drill as I've already pre-wired everything. I'm not sure if his drill survived or not so maybe you could ask him before you head over there.
> 
> Kevin



Couple of good men need a *Thank You* and some Rep !


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 12, 2011)

Definatly not enough rep to go around.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 12, 2011)

if you need me to handle the raffle i can do it. i have it simplified as much as one can. name on the card drop in the box repeat. as long as you dont let things back up for days at a time its not that bad. ill do what i can to help out. im having some of stumpys luck at the moment. the wifes car has the rack and pinion leaking like a storm drain.so i told her to drive my durango and the tranny went out in it this afternoon. i ended up borrowing a vehicle for her to drive the rest of the week while the tranny gets rebuilt. mans trials and tribulations never stop.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> ........I just finished *reinforcing* of the work bench in preparation for the 090G



Brad....I fixed it for you!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will donate a new 28" Powermatch Bar and a loop of LGX for this saw. PM me Eric.





Jon1212 said:


> You need to be repped for this.........someone please help as I am out of bullets



Got the old guy for you! :msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Brad....I fixed it for you!



Won't be the first 090G that was on it

This is the only time I've had it in wood.
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pGHx9QrmvyQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>












A couple of these don't live here anymore, lol.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> You need to be repped for this.........someone please help as I am out of bullets



I got him too!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 12, 2011)

You fellas here really amaze me.

Unbelievable job guys, I'm grateful to just be watching this unfold.


Chris


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Won't be the first 090G that was on it
> 
> This is the only time I've had it in wood.
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pGHx9QrmvyQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





AH...Yes!!!
The day I almost got to see Brad soil his trousers!!!LOL


We cut about 10 more cookies off that log and it stood up on its end.
Looked for all the world like it was gonna take the side out of that shiny red truck with the OHIO liscense plates!!!
My what a day!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the new stumpshack. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
My jacks made it out still useable. Gitting it all leveled up.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Here's a shot fer 08f150, He likes that sorta thing.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
And a midget door. Just in case.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Thanks for all of the support.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> AH...Yes!!!
> The day I almost got to see Brad soil his trousers!!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...



And hotter than Hades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think myself and Jeremy both about had a heat stroke, lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to see you on the way back Stumpy. You are headed in the right direction.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> And hotter than Hades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think myself and Jeremy both about had a heat stroke, lol.





Yeah!


Both of you sissies need to get a REAL job for a while!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2011)

The Stump Shack is lookin good man!


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a few pics of the new stumpshack.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> My jacks made it out still useable. Gitting it all leveled up.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> ...



that will work, it just fits you.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a few pics of the new stumpshack.
> Here's a shot fer 08f150, He likes that sorta thing.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ...



now thats th pic of your better side:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
just kidding,,glad its coming together for you


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> And hotter than Hades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think myself and Jeremy both about had a heat stroke, lol.



not funny seeing someone with heat stroke but funny to see a nice truck get hit with a log:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 12, 2011)

I've started receiving fan mail  
I'll try keep up with who sent what. I'll reply with pms to try & keep this thread a lil less jumbled. 

I feel I need to apologize to some for not being open to their giving. It's finally gitting through my thick head that if I don't let people help out. That is being selfish. I'm trying to put myself in their shoes about how offended I would be if somebody would turn down what I wanted to give. I'm sorry.

It's been asked of me to give a list of what was lost & not salvageable. I'll keep it as brief as possible. This is in no particular order. I also ask that if you do want to help please Pm me to make sure that I still need what you have. This is not an easy thing for me to do. It makes me feel greedy. Anyways, just responding to what has been asked of me.

I'll make a list & post it as soon as I can. 


I also got the fire report turned in to the ins. I had my place insured through my bank. Prolly not the best choice, but thats how it is. They said that anything that I git from them will just go towards my principle. So it will reduce the amount owed on the loan, but will not help with replaceing anything.

I still cannot thank you guys enough. The kids will be well taken care of for Christmas thanks to you.

God bless you all.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> not funny seeing someone with heat stroke but funny to see a nice truck get hit with a log:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not when it's your truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've started receiving fan mail
> I'll try keep up with who sent what. I'll reply with pms to try & keep this thread a lil less jumbled.
> 
> I feel I need to apologize to some for not being open to their giving. It's finally gitting through my thick head that if I don't let people help out. That is being selfish. I'm trying to put myself in their shoes about how offended I would be if somebody would turn down what I wanted to give. I'm sorry.
> ...



it's ok . sometimes it's hard to get past the pride thing. it's all good in the end. head down move forward. fraser.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 12, 2011)

You might be a red neck if you fix chainsaws in a chicken coup.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've started receiving fan mail
> I'll try keep up with who sent what. I'll reply with pms to try & keep this thread a lil less jumbled.
> 
> I feel I need to apologize to some for not being open to their giving. It's finally gitting through my thick head that if I don't let people help out. That is being selfish. I'm trying to put myself in their shoes about how offended I would be if somebody would turn down what I wanted to give. I'm sorry.
> ...



no apology needed,,, it is hard to except help,, i know that for a fact,, i myself am so stubborn and hard headed,,, i have had tears in my eyes every time i look over this thread, it is hard to believe how everyone has stepped up,,,, we all can thank God for the blessings in this world,, i know i speak for everyone but this is one big family here on AS,,, i know we ride each other hard at times but in turn we really deep down care about each other,,,,,


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 12, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> You might be a red neck if you fix chainsaws in a chicken coup.



A chicken coup is when the chickens take over.

A chicken coop is where stumps hang out.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a funny picture in my mind of a goofy looking short guy wearing nothing but a pair of bibs hunched over a work bench tearing a carb apart with a chicken on his shoulder and chicken S*^% in his beard. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> ..........
> 
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> Thanks for all of the support.



What is the old building in the upper left?


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 12, 2011)

Easy now. Thats Stumps new shop, and I ain't seen no chickens in any pictures. Now I will admit to not looking very close, askeered of what I may find...


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Not when it's your truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:



no, but it's funny if it's YOUR truck...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 12, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> What is the old building in the upper left?



No, Thats my house.LOL

We no longer have chickens, the dogs found out that they were fun to chase. They never ate em, just run em to death.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to get off topic here but just had to tell ya my dad was born in a chicken coop back in 1937. The house had burned down and they were living in the coop at the time. Just a strange little fact I thought I would share.


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Rock Polisher?*

Stump - 


Can ya use a "rock polisher"/ vibrating polisher for the tools you salvaged, or any other needs in the shop? Have an extra - just PM me your addy....


----------



## wendell (Dec 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> For those of you that haven't run a EC7900, you don't know what you're missing. They're phenominal. I've not seen another like them. You definately have the right guy for the job on this one!



I concur.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 12, 2011)

Good things can come out of a chicken coop.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 12, 2011)

That shack is going to be preety tight to get a wood burner in there, Is there a wood burner you can run just outside the shop with a blower blowing the hot air into the shop? I've been thinking about something like this for my own shop. It also sounds a little safer, once in a while I'll get a gas leak from something(usually my old honda enduro) and the shop will fill up with fumes.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> I concur.



I too agree with wendell and brad, I got to run grandpa tractors 7900 when I was over to his place and all I could say was "WOW this thing is a machine." I only made a couple cuts with it and I was amazed. I dont own any dolmars now but I think I will have to get me one someday.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 12, 2011)

PJF1313 said:


> Stump -
> 
> 
> Can ya use a "rock polisher"/ vibrating polisher for the tools you salvaged, or any other needs in the shop? Have an extra - just PM me your addy....


PM sent, PM received, PM sent. 
Everybody rep this guy till he can't walk strait.



kev1n said:


> That shack is going to be preety tight to get a wood burner in there, Is there a wood burner you can run just outside the shop with a blower blowing the hot air into the shop? I've been thinking about something like this for my own shop. It also sounds a little safer, once in a while I'll get a gas leak from something(usually my old honda enduro) and the shop will fill up with fumes.



No wood burner in this thing. It will have an electric, oil filled radiator type heater in it. We have a couple of them in the house & they work really well.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 12, 2011)

At least Stumpy's new shop has a small service door, perfect for dropping off top-handle Poulans.


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 12, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> PM sent, PM received, PM sent.
> Everybody rep this guy till he can't walk strait.
> 
> No wood burner in this thing. It will have an electric, oil filled radiator type heater in it. We have a couple of them in the house & they work really well.






Damn !
My AZZZ HURTZ!!!

(ohhhhhhh Eight - keep out of it!!:msp_smile

and I waz trying to be lo-key.....

Thanx Stump!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 12, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> At least Stumpy's new shop has a small service door, perfect for dropping off top-handle Poulans.



Thats for when any of the AS midgets stop by.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't understand why no one has said it yet?Or I missed it? Stumpcoop customs


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 12, 2011)

Stump, I love your house  
Im jealous of your chicken coop
Its alot bigger then my shed


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know how cold it gets in MO.....but would in floor heat in the new shop be a consideration? I know $$$ but…. Do it once do it right…. Just a thought.. Is a new slab going to be poored?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> No, *Thats my house*.LOL
> 
> ......



What year was it built? That thing has a lot of history! There aren't any more left around my area. They either got burnt down...(kids) torn down....or moved to a history site......


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 13, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> I don't know how cold it gets in MO.....but would in floor heat in the new shop be a consideration? I know $$$ but…. Do it once do it right…. Just a thought.. Is a new slab going to be poored?



That would be awsome, but prolly not in the budget.



manyhobies said:


> What year was it built? That thing has a lot of history! There aren't any more left around my area. They either got burnt down...(kids) torn down....or moved to a history site......



It's not that old, only around 20 years old I think. Just looks really old.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 13, 2011)

Dont knock the chicken coop. When I get the chance to work at home I work out of an old chicken/broiler house with a dirt floor, leaking roof, and one end of the building torn off due to trying to salvage steel trusses to build a new shop. I was never able to come up with the cash to build the new shop so I have wound up doing mobile repair work and welding out of a service truck. My shop is usually wherever something breaks down. This time of year a warm/dry place to work is just a dream. Thank god that is just my part time job now.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2011)

The coop is the same size of my shop LOL The big stuff I have to do outside! That little place is my wood shop,saw shop and knife making shop LOL


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Dec 13, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> At least Stumpy's new shop has a small service door, perfect for dropping off top-handle Poulans.



I think that's an exit. For mini-macs. Goes straight to a scrap pile.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Dec 13, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> I don't know how cold it gets in MO.....but would in floor heat in the new shop be a consideration? I know $$$ but…. Do it once do it right…. Just a thought.. Is a new slab going to be poored?



That's Phase II - Stumpy's expansion! Right now the focus is getting back to work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> PM sent, PM received, PM sent.
> Everybody rep this guy till he can't walk strait.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thats for when any of the AS midgets stop by.



now that is funny as sh** you must be referring to brad,,terry and jeremy:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> At least Stumpy's new shop has a small service door, perfect for dropping off top-handle Poulans.



or echos


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

I got my list all straight with what he sent me last night.

2,359.00 I am very thankful guys. 

I'll go back and get some info and do some reposting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Teaser pic from Duke, until the raffle starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





atvguns said:


> OK guys I got it listed on ebay here is the link I sure hope it does good
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> I've put this saw on ebay for the cause.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> I'll send to proceeds to Stumpy...





Work Saw Collector said:


> PayPal email addys
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]





Work Saw Collector said:


> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
> [email protected]
> ...



There is also a 372 build going on that will be Stumps saw. 

Here is some info, There has been other donations as well. I wont list them all guys this thread is worth reading the whole thing. AS is a hellava site. 

There may be another raffle ECSaws/RiverRat/Terry for the Dolmar, More info on that later.

There is two saw builds going on that the saws will be sold money going to stump. A 090G and a Contra more info when that get closer.

$2,359.00


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

I know the raffles are fun. I have a good time in all the past threads even if I didn't win, but its more about the money donated to the good causes we back here on this site.






Edit: I wont be around much today but PM away anyhow, I'll get back with you.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2011)

I am uncertain is there a raffle already going on? If so how can I get a ticket or get in on it?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 13, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am uncertain is there a raffle already going on? If so how can I get a ticket or get in on it?



Work Saw Collector just posted the raffle info a couple posts above. Just paypal money to be included in the raffle.



> *Originally Posted by Work Saw Collector*
> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
> ...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am uncertain is there a raffle already going on? If so how can I get a ticket or get in on it?



Yes read the post two posts above yours, on the same page inside one of the quote boxes is all the info.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2011)

How the heck did I miss that? Thought I read everything on this post. This is like the biggest book I have ever read.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> How the heck did I miss that? Thought I read everything on this post. This is like the biggest book I have ever read.



Thats ok I have missed stuff myself, I have read this thing twice.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 13, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will donate a new 28" Powermatch Bar and a loop of LGX for this saw. PM me Eric.



awesome!!!!!!!! just checking in,,, really busy @ work today

 God is good,,, All the time!!!!! 

There will be a DOLKITA 7900 EC worksaw w/28"b&C raffle more details when I get home this week


----------



## DSS (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> PM sent, PM received, PM sent.
> Everybody rep this guy till he can't walk strait.



OK, I hit him. If he gets a rash it's your fault.



tbone75 said:


> The coop is the same size of my shop LOL The big stuff I have to do outside! That little place is my wood shop,saw shop and knife making shop LOL



Luckily you're a midget.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got my list all straight with what he sent me last night.
> 
> 2,359.00 I am very thankful guys.
> 
> I'll go back and get some info and do some reposting.



Their has been some $ sent by mail also. Thanks to those too, you know who you are.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Their has been some $ sent by mail also. Thanks to those too, you know who you are.



I will need those names and numbers so I can make tickets for them as well. In a PM.

I'm off to town. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2011)

I bet the total value of this thread tops $7K, easily


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there a list of customer saws that were lost in the fire? I’ve got a few saws hanging around……I might have one or two to replace.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2011)

DSS said:


> OK, I hit him. If he gets a rash it's your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily you're a midget.:msp_sneaky:



:msp_sneaky: Dang Canmedian Cow :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 13, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Is there a list of customer saws that were lost in the fire? I’ve got a few saws hanging around……I might have one or two to replace *what was lost*.



I couldn't edit my post!


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Dec 13, 2011)

Sad news here to see a fellow member have his saw shop go up in flames. I'll say a prayer and contact him and cut a check everything helps and hope he bounces back at god speed. Lots of folks trying to stay warm and work in there shops this winter so check those GFCI plugs and clean up all that oil on the benches and keep those space heaters at bay. Very sorry about the loss it would take me years to replace 70+ saws in my shop.


----------



## showrguy (Dec 13, 2011)

*bright side*

(from stumpy)
I also got the fire report turned in to the ins. I had my place insured through my bank. Prolly not the best choice, but thats how it is. They said that anything that I git from them will just go towards my principle. So it will reduce the amount owed on the loan, but will not help with replaceing anything.

I still cannot thank you guys enough. The kids will be well taken care of for Christmas thanks to you.

God bless you all. 

well, see stumpy, there is a bright side to all of this..
hopefully, once the ins. adjuster comes out and totals up the structure and contents your mortgage will be paid off........................ now that's a nice happy thought, aint it ?????


----------



## sunfish (Dec 13, 2011)

showrguy said:


> (from stumpy)
> I also got the fire report turned in to the ins. I had my place insured through my bank. Prolly not the best choice, but thats how it is. They said that anything that I git from them will just go towards my principle. So it will reduce the amount owed on the loan, but will not help with replaceing anything.
> 
> I still cannot thank you guys enough. The kids will be well taken care of for Christmas thanks to you.
> ...



I had not thought of that. Stump old man, sharpen up your pencil real good! There was a LOT of stuff in that shop.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 13, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a few pics of the new stumpshack.
> And a midget door. Just in case.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 Hey Stump do you think you could add some hand rails to that ramp I wouldn't want Art and Cjcoon to fall off there and hurt them selves


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Sad news here to see a fellow member have his saw shop go up in flames. I'll say a prayer and contact him and cut a check everything helps and hope he bounces back at god speed. Lots of folks trying to stay warm and work in there shops this winter so check those GFCI plugs and clean up all that oil on the benches and keep those space heaters at bay. Very sorry about the loss it would take me years to replace 70+ saws in my shop.



PM sent.



atvguns said:


> Hey Stump do you think you could add some hand rails to that ramp I wouldn't want Art and Cjcoon to fall off there and hurt them selves



Funny stuff.


----------



## Carl Anderson (Dec 13, 2011)

My stupid PayPal account was so old I had to set up a new one but I finally got 20 bucks out to your account yesterday Stump. Wish it could be more, maybe I can do more later. Still rummaging around for extra tools and parts. Obviously I know chainsaw related stuff and tools are useful, but I only have a few of those types of things I can send. So what else would be helpful that I can toss in the box too (electrical/duct tape, JB weld, assorted clips, pins, etc)? 

Also, I got to thinking that until a new shop is built is there a place to store stuff? Should we wait a bit before sending too much stuff? Just thinking out loud and trying to avoid sending a boat load of random stuff if you have no place to put it yet.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2011)

ok boys,,, here is the bar that i put in the raffle,,,,,, its 32" 3/8,,105dl,, 50 gauge,,,, it had a slight bend in it but i straightened it,, dressed the rails and it has a brand new sproket tip,,, so buy the tickets boys


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok boys,,, here is the bar that i put in the raffle,,,,,, its 32" 3/8,,105dl,, 50 gauge,,,, it had a slight bend in it but i straightened it,, dressed the rails and it has a brand new sproket tip,,, so buy the tickets boys



Oh Ate Eff Won Fiddy, 
You should consider finding something else to spank your snackies with.........those bars are to valuable..........LOL!!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2011)

this is just for reference for what can be built,, i have 1500 into my shop,,, its 16x16 with a 8x16 extension,, the loft is a 3/4 loft and i can stand up in it and i am 6'3,, the floor is 2x6 treated joist with treated 3/4 plywood,, i just wanted to put this in here so everyone knows what can be built for the money in this part of the country,,, i am only 230 miles from stumpy i will have no problem loading my tools and some materials and heading west IF it is decided to have a barn raising,,,,i have to say God Bless everyone on AS


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh Ate Eff Won Fiddy,
> You should consider finding something else to spank your snackies with.........those bars are to valuable..........LOL!!!!!!



i have a broom handle now,, works great,, they like it more then this bar


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 13, 2011)

Stump PayPal sent from mom. No tickets on this one.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump PayPal sent from mom. No tickets on this one.



Well that hardly seems fair........ I bet she'd really get a kick cutting some cookies with that 10-10A, or even the 075 might be a thrill if you throw a stinger bar on it so you can help......


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 13, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Is there a list of customer saws that were lost in the fire? I’ve got a few saws hanging around……I might have one or two to replace.



That is very commendable.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 13, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> That is very commendable.



so is you knowing a 4 syllable word...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2011)

I tore down the 365 Special Wigglesworth donated today. Very nice saw. Jacob J is sending a gasket kit, I'm kicking in a set of bearings and seals, and if I remember correctly Tlandrum2002 has a 372 top end.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I tore down the 365 Special Wigglesworth donated today. Very nice saw. Jacob J is sending a gasket kit, I'm kicking in a set of bearings and seals, and if I remember correctly Tlandrum2002 has a 372 top end.



I have a 365 top end if you need it?Not as good as a 372? But the price is right! LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I have a 365 top end if you need it?Not as good as a 372? But the price is right! LOL



It has a good 365 top end. I tore it down to refresh the bottom end and upgrade it to a 372 in displacement.

After I get a 372 top end I'll give it "The Works".


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a very clean, old 5-20Homelite complete with bar, just missing chain. Ran several years ago, sure it would with minor help. And a 28in oregon bar for husky with chain, and a 24 in widsor. I can donate for the raffle? I can see what else I can come up with?


----------



## atvguns (Dec 13, 2011)

Time for a bump

One day and 22hrs left of this
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## an?qus (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys rock!


----------



## parrisw (Dec 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It has a good 365 top end. I tore it down to refresh the bottom end and upgrade it to a 372 in displacement.
> 
> After I get a 372 top end I'll give it *"The Works"*.




Is that the same as the chips I used to eat?? The flavor was called "The Works"


----------



## powerking (Dec 13, 2011)

If you look up "friendship" and "goodhearted" in the dictionary, it will say "See Arboristsite"!!


----------



## Danno (Dec 13, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Time for a bump
> 
> One day and 22hrs left of this
> eBay - Husqvarna 261/262xp
> ...



Also, here's the Mac with aout an hour more than that left on it!
eBay - McCulloch 250


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Is that the same as the chips I used to eat?? The flavor was called "The Works"



Will I doubt you want to eat this "The Works". Probably get aluminum chips in your teeth. 



Danno said:


> Also, here's the Mac with aout an hour more than that left on it!
> eBay - McCulloch 250



Looks like Smitty has this one wrapped up. It couldn't be heading to a better person IMO.


----------



## Danno (Dec 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Will I doubt you want to eat this "The Works". Probably get aluminum chips in your teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Smitty has this one wrapped up. It couldn't be heading to a better person IMO.



I'd love to make one more last run at in when it's close to ending on Thursday, but I think that non-working 250 that's going for 10 bucks is more up my alley...lol


----------



## parrisw (Dec 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Will I doubt you want to eat this "The Works". Probably get aluminum chips in your teeth.



LOL, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2011)

I just sent a pay pal for $50. I would love to have the 075. I dont care if I win it just feels good to be helping a fellow chainsaw guy in need. I know I joke on here alot but I gotta say I am truly sorry that Stumpy is having to go through this, I cant even imagine how I would be if my shop were to burn. I also gotta say that the new stump shack is looking pretty cool. I hope Stumpy and his family have a great christmas.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It has a good 365 top end. I tore it down to refresh the bottom end and upgrade it to a 372 in displacement.
> 
> After I get a 372 top end I'll give it "The Works".



No replacement for displacement, is there, Stumpy?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> No replacement for displacement, is there, Stumpy?



You got that right, but don't forget quallity portwork. That's the iceing on the cake.


Well got a lil done to the shack today. Gonna have to add a lil awning to shelter it. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 14, 2011)

Stumpy, really good to see you getting in there and doing what needs to be done to get up and running again, very inspiring. Keep up the good work!




Mr. HE


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

I know Stump is busy but I got to push a little here :msp_tongue: man we need a list of saws customers and your own that were lost. If some saw whatever the number needs plastic let us know. (seems like I was told one just needed plastic maybe rubber stuff) Someone will have extra stuff. 

Your old 288? I cant remember all your saws or I would post them. I know they are replacing the 372 Good on Wiggs, Terry, JJ, and Randy.

Edit: Don't make me drive 5 hours each way to get the info, you know I'll do it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know Stump is busy but I got to push a little here :msp_tongue: man we need a list of saws customers and your own that were lost. If some saw whatever the number needs plastic let us know. (seems like I was told one just needed plastic maybe rubber stuff) Someone will have extra stuff.
> 
> Your old 288? I cant remember all your saws or I would post them. I know they are replacing the 372 Good on Wiggs, Terry, JJ, and Randy.
> 
> Edit: Don't make me drive 5 hours each way to get the info, you know I'll do it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Alright, alright. I'll make a list with pics of others saws. But my collection I'll deal with later. 

Was yer Mall a 2mg?? I'll let you tell the specs on it. 

Husky 3120 xp, 36" bar, This saw may be fixable. It may need all the plastic & maybee a carb.

Stihl 044, same goes fer this saw, it might be salvageable.

Poulan pro 335. total loss, I haven't even found the remains yet.

I'll try to git pics of these today & git em posted. 

My main focus is to git the shack up & runnin. I've already got a list started of saws to build. 

Christmas has pretty much been takin care of fer the kids thanks to you guys & gals on here. I can't thank you enough for that.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 14, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Alright, alright. I'll make a list with pics of others saws. But my collection I'll deal with later.
> 
> Was yer Mall a 2mg?? I'll let you tell the specs on it.
> 
> ...




See, you are ahead of me. I can't think of what to buy. (get)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Alright, alright. I'll make a list with pics of others saws. But my collection I'll deal with later.
> 
> Husky 3120 xp, 36" bar, This saw may be fixable. It may need all the plastic & maybee a carb.
> 
> ...



I took my two off the list, we will find something else to send you in the future. Once your up and going I'll pick one out of the shop and send it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 14, 2011)

Stump, when u get to the 044 tell me what u need. I "might" know a guy


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Stump, when u get to the 044 tell me what u need. I "might" know a guy



:hmm3grin2orange: That guy, thanks man. I'll get your pics today.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got till March to git the 044 done. That's when racing season starts back up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

Teaser pic from Duke.












 Nice looking saw man.


atvguns said:


> OK guys I got it listed on ebay here is the link I sure hope it does good
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> I've put this saw on ebay for the cause.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> I'll send to proceeds to Stumpy...



Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff. 

No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
[email protected]
[email protected]

We have got donations already with no AS user name no big deal if you win I'll call you out by real name.

There is also a 372 build going on that will be Stumps saw. 

Here is some info, There has been other donations as well. I wont list them all guys this thread is worth reading the whole thing. AS is a hellava site. 

There may be another raffle ECSaws/RiverRat/Terry for the Dolmar, More info on that later.

There is two saw builds going on that the saws will be sold money going to stump. A 090G and a Contra more info when that get closer.

Bumping some info, I am putting some of the info in my signature Members don't have time to read the whole thread and are missing stuff. As auctions or other raffles are added I will put them in my sig.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks WSC! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks WSC! Keep up the good work!



Most of that was Rvalue's idea, he got me straighted out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Most of that was Rvalue's idea, he got me straighted out. :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHA, I'm finding out that RVALUE is worth more than just a good laugh.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 14, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> HAHA, I'm finding out that RVALUE is worth more than just a good laugh.:msp_thumbup:




:haha::haha::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Stump, when u get to the 044 tell me what u need. I "might" know a guy



I have some random 044/MS440 plastic stuff my ownself that will be avilable if replacements arent found...Mind you,,,, they arent Brad Smelling type pretty,,,,,, but they are mechanically sound!!!!! thats about all you need for a work saw ehhh???


Just sayin,,,,0000uupps back to work!!!!

R2'ed


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It has a good 365 top end. I tore it down to refresh the bottom end and upgrade it to a 372 in displacement.
> 
> After I get a 372 top end I'll give it "The Works".



Randy I think Off Topic would be more appropriate for discussing bottom ends, *butt* I'll rep you anyway........LOL!!!



atvguns said:


> Time for a bump
> 
> One day and 22hrs left of this
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> ...



I still have high bid on this one, and I'm kickin' in some rep to atv too boot.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 14, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have a very clean, old 5-20 Homelite complete with bar, just missing chain. Ran several years ago, sure it would with minor help. And a 28in oregon bar for husky with chain, and a 24 in widsor. I can donate for the raffle? I can see what else I can come up with?



Good for you Norm! If you want I can take a look at the 5-20 before it goes out. I could make a family trip to Hopland to pick it up. The family likes to visit that solar/hippie/'sustainable home' place there. If the saw has a Tillotson HL (some early ones had Brown carbs or Tillotson HP's), then I can rebuild the carb and see if that will get 'er making noise again. Sugar Creek is also making some reproduction Brown carb kits, so I may still be able to wake it up if it has one of those (maybe I can convince Joe to donate a kit if need be). 

That saw looks pretty good (Norm sent me a pic a while ago). Would only need a loop of chain. Of course that's most likely 1/2" or 9/16" chain. Maybe somebody else could hook us up with a loop of chain for the saw once I figure out what it needs. Somebody here will end up with a good collectable old beast of a saw.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stihl 075 arrived in Lenexa KS on its way to Carthage MO


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Will I doubt you want to eat this "The Works". Probably get aluminum chips in your teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Smitty has this one wrapped up. It couldn't be heading to a better person IMO.



Thank you!! It looks like no one even wants to try to compete with me. I can not believe that I may be getting a good saw this cheap. But even if I dont get it I will be by in the next couple of days to bring you my wifes 018 for you to check out for us. That is if you want to. And maybe even pick up my new purchase. lol


----------



## Danno (Dec 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Thank you!! It looks like no one even wants to try to compete with me. I can not believe that I may be getting a good saw this cheap. But even if I dont get it I will be by in the next couple of days to bring you my wifes 018 for you to check out for us. That is if you want to. And maybe even pick up my new purchase. lol



Smitty, Your crappy saw is nothing compared to the absolute beauty that I won last night. We won't talk about how the shipper lives thirty minutes from my house but refuses to let me pick it up. I also won't discuss the outrageous shipping charges. We'll just say I got a nice parts saw for 20 bucks and leave it at that.

Here's hoping that it needs a new spark plug and a little starter work!!!!
Danno's Awesome Ebay Win


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno said:


> Smitty, Your crappy saw is nothing compared to the absolute beauty that I won last night. We won't talk about how the shipper lives thirty minutes from my house but refuses to let me pick it up. I also won't discuss the outrageous shipping charges. We'll just say I got a nice parts saw for 20 bucks and leave it at that.
> 
> Here's hoping that it needs a new spark plug and a little starter work!!!!
> Danno's Awesome Ebay Win



:mad2::mad2: $58.20 :mad2::mad2: Maybe offer to take the seller out to lunch if you can pick it up. $ 58.20 will buy a lot of Steak& Shake.............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno said:


> Smitty, Your crappy saw is nothing compared to the absolute beauty that I won last night. We won't talk about how the shipper lives thirty minutes from my house but refuses to let me pick it up. I also won't discuss the outrageous shipping charges. We'll just say I got a nice parts saw for 20 bucks and leave it at that.
> 
> Here's hoping that it needs a new spark plug and a little starter work!!!!
> Danno's Awesome Ebay Win



LOL. If I win this one it will most likely be sold or given away. I do not need it but considering where the money is going and who is selling it I could not pass it up. I wanted to help Stumpy and this will give me a reason to make that long ten minute drive to go visit Randy.


----------



## Danno (Dec 14, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> :mad2::mad2: $58.20 :mad2::mad2: Maybe offer to take the seller out to lunch if you can pick it up. $ 58.20 will buy a lot of Steak& Shake.............:hmm3grin2orange:



I bet the shipping quote you are seeing is if you bought the item. total to my door is 24.04 + the sale of 20.01---Not bad if the saw ends up needing very little. You gotta play to win, right?


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 14, 2011)

I give up, I been trying to catch up to the end of this thread, and I just keep loosing ground. I sent a bit of money when I first started 2 days ago, and I'm only on page 40. I can't spend a lot of time so I just decided to post before reading to the end. 

It is a special thing that we have here on AS, and I'm proud to be a member. Best wishes for old Stump, like most I don't know him in person, but I know him from here. JR


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 14, 2011)

Doughnations sent.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 14, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hey Stump do you think you could add some hand rails to that ramp I wouldn't want Art and Cjcoon to fall off there and hurt them selves



I just want to know how you sleep at night knowing that you're auctioning off a midget chainsaw to an unsuspecting buyer?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I just want to know how you sleep at night knowing that you're auctioning off a midget chainsaw to an unsuspecting buyer?



Does 6 feet tall qualify as a giant midget? Art, he just had your safety in mind........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Doughnations sent.



you're ok no matter what everyone else says about you.



well, almost ok.




well, almost, almost ok. Yeah, that.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Doughnations sent.


Thanks little short buddy:msp_thumbup:



Art Vandelay said:


> I just want to know how you sleep at night knowing that you're auctioning off a midget chainsaw to an unsuspecting buyer?


 Here I was just trying to look out for you safety and you come back with a comment like that:frown:


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 14, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hey Stump do you think you could add some hand rails to that ramp I wouldn't want Art and Cjcoon to fall off there and hurt them selves



It's odd you would say something like that considering you can walk under that plank and not have to duck your head. 

About this whole deal, I aint got much but I can toss yet another saw into the mix if there aint too many already. Let me read this thread when I am at a computer and I will figure out someway to help.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2011)

The 090G won't be here until Monday, but the parts are coming in Thanks to everyone that has either provided parts or cash for parts. I'm really looking forward to this build!


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 14, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I too agree with wendell and brad, I got to run grandpa tractors 7900 when I was over to his place and all I could say was "WOW this thing is a machine." I only made a couple cuts with it and I was amazed. I dont own any dolmars now but I think I will have to get me one someday.



I have run one of those 7900's at one of the Iowa GTG and they are the real deal. I think that they will run with any other saw around. Obviously I was and am VERY impressed. I'll be getting some tickets for one of those. JR


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope ya'll don't mind me postin pics of my progress.

I've got electric now Just got a shop light & the compressor hooked up for now. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop027.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop027.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Put some plexiglass in the window openings. Already feelin a bit more cozy.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop029.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop029.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Checked on some used trusses for the new shop:msp_thumbup: 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop024.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2011)

Things are looking up Stump. I may not have to say this but most of you know I will anyway, Stump don't spend it all on tools, shop, saws, parts, or kids better save some for the little lady's Christmas.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hope ya'll don't mind me postin pics of my progress.
> 
> Put some plexiglass in the window openings. Already feelin a bit more cozy.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop029.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop029.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



is that your wife looking through the window????? looks like she is mad


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 15, 2011)

I’ve got a box with 6 toasters, 3 electric knives, and 7 blenders coming your way!




































Oh…..wait….that’s what a newlywed couple gets! LoL

Sorry….the only thing I have currently is a bit of hummer!


----------



## nmurph (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Alright, alright. I'll make a list with pics of others saws.
> 
> Poulan pro 335. total loss, I haven't even found the remains yet.



I have one of these with a lightly toasted top. If someone has spare parts, I will rebuild it. I haven't torn into it to see if the cylinder can be saved or if it will need a P/C.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 15, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> I’ve got a box with 6 toasters, 3 electric knives, and 7 blenders coming your way!
> Oh…..wait….that’s what a newlywed couple gets! LoL
> 
> Sorry….the only thing I have currently is a bit of hummer!



I sure hope you mean humor. Hummer just sounds wrong.


----------



## Danno (Dec 15, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I sure hope you mean humor. Hummer just sounds wrong.



ahhh, humor/humour, lol. I had my brain stuck there and couldn't figure out an alternative. I agree with you 100%, but then I'm really a 13 year old boy trapped in a man's body, so everything sounds "wrong" to me.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 15, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> ...
> 
> Sorry….the only thing I have currently is a bit of hummer!




And your reason for telling us this is? :msp_lol:


----------



## nmurph (Dec 15, 2011)

Danno said:


> ahhh, humor/humour, lol. I had my brain stuck there and couldn't figure out an alternative. I agree with you 100%, but then I'm really a 13 year old boy trapped in a man's body, so everything sounds "wrong" to me.



...and I'm a lesbian, trapped in a man's body.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hope ya'll don't mind me postin pics of my progress.
> 
> I've got electric now Just got a shop light & the compressor hooked up for now.
> Put some plexiglass in the window openings. Already feelin a bit more cozy.
> ...



are you kidding? this is the "...rebuild a shop..." thread. definitely show progress pix. also, you should just go ahead and show all the truss pix on this site as well. your mini-shop is looking good. so whatchagonnado with the mini-shop when maxi-shop is up and running?
some questions. how do the truss spans match up to the existing slab? i counted around 10 or 11, is that enough? is any of the sheet metal siding/roof salvageable? i'm assuming the existing slab is usable, correct?
keep us enlightened stump. Merry Christmas to ya's.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 15, 2011)

nmurph said:


> ...and I'm a lesbian, trapped in a man's body.



we already knew that:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Danno (Dec 15, 2011)

nmurph said:


> ...and I'm a lesbian, trapped in a man's body.



If you were indeed a trapped lesbian, then doesn't that mean you'd not be interested in yer own junk? If so, then you are a better man (i mean lesbian) than I, lol.


----------



## muddawg (Dec 15, 2011)

chris j. said:


> and your reason for telling us this is? :msp_lol:



he's tellin' everybody !


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 15, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> are you kidding? this is the "...rebuild a shop..." thread. definitely show progress pix. also, you should just go ahead and show all the truss pix on this site as well. your mini-shop is looking good. so whatchagonnado with the mini-shop when maxi-shop is up and running?
> some questions. how do the truss spans match up to the existing slab? i counted around 10 or 11, is that enough? is any of the sheet metal siding/roof salvageable? i'm assuming the existing slab is usable, correct?
> keep us enlightened stump. Merry Christmas to ya's.



11 trusses, the top three will need some repair. That should git me 40' length. I didn't have a tape to measure the trusses. It really doesn't matter, it was just a dirt floor shop anyways.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> 11 trusses, the top three will need some repair. That should git me 40' length. I didn't have a tape to measure the trusses. It really doesn't matter, it was just a dirt floor shop anyways.



from the building pic it looks like your walls may be reusable. just hope the trusses will cover the existing span if the walls are sound enough to support trusses. if not, we'll just do some rearranging. just gonna have to get some roofing and garage door?


----------



## atvguns (Dec 15, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> from the building pic it looks like your walls may be reusable. just hope the trusses will cover the existing span if the walls are sound enough to support trusses. if not, we'll just do some rearranging. just gonna have to get some roofing and garage door?



probably need to start all over them wall are being held up by charcoal might be able to salvage some tin that would be about it


----------



## kev1n (Dec 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 090G won't be here until Monday, but the parts are coming in Thanks to everyone that has either provided parts or cash for parts. I'm really looking forward to this build!



Some of those 090G gaskets look identical to the P-62 gaskets I just sent you.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 15, 2011)

Usually when it comes to building a shop like he needs I have found it easier and cheaper to just start from scratch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 15, 2011)

not seeing it close up i didn't know if the walls were sound or not. ya'll prolly right bout starting from scratch. i know its always simpler than retrofitting unless everything just fits perfect. not too early to start talking bout size, shape, height, openings, lighting, ventilation, power, etc. for the new shop. be nice to at least put compacted crushed stone down for the floor, helps keep the dust down.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 15, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Some of those 090G gaskets look identical to the P-62 gaskets I just sent you.



That's hilarious! I got a couple packages of gaskets and had 090G on the brain, lol. Thanks for the gaskets none the less!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's hilarious! I got a couple packages of gaskets and had 090G on the brain, lol. Thanks for the gaskets none the less!





blsnelling said:


> SHOVE 'EM on there, they'll FIT !!!





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Dec 15, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> ….the only thing I have currently is a bit of hummer!



Well, at least you're getting that. Closest I've been to any action lately is o8 propositioning me in the WTF.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 15, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, at least you're getting that. Closest I've been to any action lately is o8 propositioning me in the WTF.



hey there big boy


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 15, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> hey there big boy



Look out if he starts the here kitty kitty! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 15, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, at least you're getting that. Closest I've been to any action lately is o8 propositioning me in the WTF.



and you wouldn't have got that if you didn't post pics of you in the thong doing the macareina


----------



## DSS (Dec 15, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Some of those 090G gaskets look identical to the P-62 gaskets I just sent you.



Thats what I thought! I knew that was a Pioneer oil pump gasket.:smile2:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 15, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Bumping this to the top
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay




One last bump its almost over


----------



## atvguns (Dec 15, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

bump for this one too


----------



## Motorsen (Dec 15, 2011)

*WHOA! Stumpy*

This thing is just amazing! What a great friendship that can be made up on this site! I am thruly amazed. Guys that do not have much for them self donate and do all kinds of flipflops to help a guy in uterly need. BIG BIG credit to all of you guys. Had to wipe a tear out now and then seeing all this helpfullness to a buddy down. Hopefully you have learned something Stumpy. Year well you said so in a previous reply on this thread. "Shoulden have been so fast back in the house". But having a great family that's not really a "violation". 
What I really want to say to you is: " Be picky on your rebuild"!!!!!
You start from scratch so now you decide the future of your working life. How is it to be spend? Is it in a narrow shop not really big enough? Space is allways limited. Now you have the possibility to build a nice and spacious shop to acomodate your work space. And maybe more important your future needs. Stumpy: Go bigger than you ever think you need. 
Well I know. At least my self I would be very humble lying down from a big blow with a bunch of great guys helping me out. Just get a roof and get back on. But you got all the help and backup I have ever seen to get back on your feet. Now take advantage of it and make a even better shop than you had. 
Sure you and the fellow members on this site understand my intention. Not to build something that agreeably would be to small in the aftermath.
I think that the GTG build up thing is a increadibly great thing and I would love to participate if I only didn't live so far away. There will maybe take some chainsaw racing on in the work breaks on provided logs??? Not to mension the need for overnight accomodation on site for some reason:msp_w00t:. 
Have a nice Christmas a lean back for couple of minutes being aware that there is help out there for you and your family to get you back up on your feet. Hopefully running stronger than before.

Motorsen


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2011)

atvguns said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> bump for this one too



It brought in 200.00 bucks for the cause. 

I want to send out a big Thank You to Smitty!!!!!!!!

Thanks for helping out Kevin. You are the man. 

PayPal sent on to The Stumpster. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 15, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It brought in 200.00 bucks for the cause.
> 
> I want to send out a big Thank You to Smitty!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yer alright Randy, I don't care what everybody else says about you.:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yer alright Randy, I don't care what everybody else says about you.:biggrin:



That makes two of us.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yer alright Randy, I don't care what everybody else says about you.:biggrin:





Mastermind said:


> That makes two of us.



Count me in as number three on that.............


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> 11 trusses, the top three will need some repair. That should git me 40' length. I didn't have a tape to measure the trusses. It really doesn't matter, it was just a dirt floor shop anyways.



Yeah, but I'm thinkin' yer movin on up to concrete... What was the width on those trusses?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yer alright Randy, I don't care what everybody else says about you.:biggrin:





jerrycmorrow said:


> not seeing it close up i didn't know if the walls were sound or not. ya'll prolly right bout starting from scratch. i know its always simpler than retrofitting unless everything just fits perfect. not too early to start talking bout size, shape, height, openings, lighting, ventilation, power, etc. for the new shop. be nice to at least put compacted crushed stone down for the floor, helps keep the dust down.





DSS said:


> Thats what I thought! I knew that was a Pioneer oil pump gasket.:smile2:



Threw a little bit of rep around to a Stumpy an Arkie, and a Cow........


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> and you wouldn't have got that if you didn't post pics of you in the thong doing the macareina



Allright Brit... I think I just threw up in my mouth a little there..:msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

atvguns said:


> One last bump its almost over



James, 
I just saw this in here. My ankle was feeling mighty poorly today, so I didn't work, and I've been off the PC. As soon as I'm done emptying my rep clip I'll get ya' paid for this saw.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 15, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Bumping this to the top
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay



$227.00 Thank You Jon1212


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

atvguns said:


> $227.00 Thanks to a very fine AS member I will let them speak up if they like



#### Yeah!!!! I'll speak up, because I'm gonna run it when I get off these infernal crutches, and thanks for putting this up to help out a friend in need. I just finished sending you the electronic folding money, and now I get to throw another saw on my signature.
Truth be told I'm probably gonna let my oldest boy's FIL run this one to replace that wore out Pooplan 3750 of his, It'll give me time to get his clutch springs replaced along with the fuel system gone through.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> #### Yeah!!!! I'll speak up, because I'm gonna run it when I get off these infernal crutches, and thanks for putting this up to help out a friend in need. I just finished sending you the electronic folding money, and now I get to throw another saw on my signature.
> Truth be told I'm probably gonna let my oldest boy's FIL run this one to replace that wore out Pooplan 3750 of his, It'll give me time to get his clutch springs replaced along with the fuel system gone through.



Have it sent here and I'll port it for ya. Just pay shipping home.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Have it sent here and I'll port it for ya. Just pay shipping home.



Let me think about that for a day Randy, and thanks for being a bro'...........In the meantime check my sig, suckas!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Let me think about that for a day Randy, and thanks for being a bro'...........In the meantime check my sig, suckas!



The 262XP is a thing of beauty when woods ported. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 15, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Have it sent here and I'll port it for ya. Just pay shipping home.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> The 262XP is a thing of beauty when woods ported. :msp_thumbup:





atvguns said:


>



Mutual thanks to the both of you, and the saw will be making a brief stop in TN, before it heads out my way........


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Mutual thanks to the both of you, and the saw will be making a brief stop in TN, before it heads out my way........



Now your talking! Guess your not so goofy after all? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Matt,
I think there's 27lbs of Creamsicle awaiting your return in Missouri.......let me know if you're gonna need anything for it, and I'll shake some bushes.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Now your talking! Guess your not so goofy after all? :hmm3grin2orange:



Now I wouldn't go _*that*_ far John...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 16, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Now I wouldn't go _*that*_ far John...:hmm3grin2orange:



Yes......I think you are right! :hmm3grin2orange: Hes still a goofball. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It brought in 200.00 bucks for the cause.
> 
> I want to send out a big Thank You to Smitty!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





> ATVGUNS



I don't know what the saws that were auctioned are worth. I hope both of you are happy. I thank you for helping.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)

Now that Mastermound's saw is done, I'll get mine up, probably Sunday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Now that Mastermound's saw is done, I'll get mine up, probably Sunday.



You know I'll bid I want that signature. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll toss in a signed photo too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll toss in a signed photo too.



I have a yellow saw, but not one you would call yellow so I'll try for it.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a yellow saw, but not one you would call yellow so I'll try for it.



I don't think your saw has a girly yellow color :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## an?qus (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I don't think your saw has a girly yellow color :hmm3grin2orange:



As long as it's not green and purple!!


----------



## Danno (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I don't think your saw has a girly yellow color :hmm3grin2orange:


what color is that Skil you sent me? Looks like a Green Poulan and Yellow Mac mated and had a baby saw.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know what the saws that were auctioned are worth. I hope both of you are happy. I thank you for helping.



As long as the saw comes with one of Randy's stickers on it then I will have gotten one heck of a deal. Plus I even got two of my saws tuned up, gone over and sharpened for free with this deal. Randy is a true friend and one heck of a guy to deal with. He has gained a family of customers for life!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 16, 2011)

I made it, I finally got to the end of this thread, at least for a while. I have to go deliver Christmas baskets from our Lions Club, to the shut in folks from our area, and by the time I get back there will probably be a bunch more to read. I am awed by the generosity of AS members when someone is in need. JR


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 16, 2011)

just wondering if we could auction on the AS classifieds?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

Stump I will be off the net next couple days, can I get the next update PM Sunday night to catch my list up.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll toss in a signed photo too.



I suggest either the PM850 Pine felling shot (with the sunlit chips) or the one where you are standing tall on the end of the log, PM850 in front of you (bar down) and smoke/steam hanging in the air. When I am back on my home computer I will find those pics. I know that I want signed copies of each someday.......along with a signed copy of THE book when it's done...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I suggest either the PM850 Pine felling shot (with the sunlit chips) or the one where you are standing tall on the end of the log, PM850 in front of you (bar down) and smoke/steam hanging in the air. When I am back on my home computer I will find those pics. I know that I want signed copies of each someday.......along with a signed copy of THE book when it's done...



Aaron those sound like some pretty cool photos, however the one I'd want would be the one of Randy in his red Bon Chapeau.........I'm not sure if it was taken at a GTG, but any guy that can sport a red hat like that, is one heck of a Bad Ass..............I'm just sayin'


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



I'm going to assume this is meant for my previous comment......LOL!!!! Rep sent, and it was green.....


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

Randy I want a signed one of those too..........................................and Jon the pics you speak of are in the 2010 PNW GTG thread....


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Randy I want a signed one of those too..........................................and Jon the pics you speak of are in the 2010 PNW GTG thread....



Thanks for the help Aaron. I'm hoping the print shop I use can make one up for me the same size as one of those NFL "Fathead" posters..........Randy, will you sign it for me.......please!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks for the help Aaron. I'm hoping the print shop I use can make one up for me the same size as one of those NFL "Fathead" posters..........Randy, will you sign it for me.......please!!!:biggrin:



Jon that'd be fantastic. Wait 'til I getcha those other pics though. We can run up to Crescent City and get Randy to sign 'em. Better bring the JB Rye.....


----------



## atvguns (Dec 16, 2011)

The 261 is on its way to TN


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Jon that'd be fantastic. Wait 'til I getcha those other pics though. We can run up to Crescent City and get Randy to sign 'em. Better bring the JB Rye.....



And two twelvers of PBR, one for us, and one for Randy........LOL!!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well guys I've been off the forum for the past week or so. Anyway sorry to hear about your misfortune Stump. 

I have an aftermarket 372 top I'd like to donate. Brad gave it to me to play with a little while back. I ported it and did some experimenting just to see how it would effect the power band. No it's not a pretty cylinder it never was, but it will run right with most ported 372, believe me when I say it runs pretty darn well. I also ran this P&C for a few months and it didn't miss a beat. The ring you see on the top of the piston was there from the factory, so no it wasn't hitting the combustion chamber. You can run the cylinder with or without a gasket, but it will run better without.

Here is the top end running on my 372, it's the first saw in the video, it has the scrench mounted on the handle, the other saw is Brads ported 372.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OAZr241B1Ms" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks man I'll add it to the list in my signature of this Jan 31 Raffle.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man I'll add it to the list in my signature of this Jan 31 Raffle.





How do you get tickets???

I got to have that P/C!!!


Mike


----------



## paccity (Dec 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



thats the stamper salute.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

paccity said:


> thats the stamper salute.



Yep. But thankfuly Randy's still with us, and his arm is still attached.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 16, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a few pics of the new stumpshack.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> My jacks made it out still useable. Gitting it all leveled up.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> ...



Hey Stump-How bout a pic of the BACK of that Gravely T-shirt!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 16, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> How do you get tickets???
> 
> I got to have that P/C!!!
> 
> ...



PayPal one of the emails in my signature 10.00 increments.

I just got an update from Stump I see you are already in.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 16, 2011)

Stumpy,

I sent out the air impacts in the mail to you today. I had to take the new 1/2'' gun out of its box to get it to fit in the flat rate box. The Matco 3/8'' butterfly impact is only lightly used and the IR212 3/8'' impact has been used just a couple times sense I rebuilt it. I did notice that the trigger was stuck on the IR gun when I got it out of my box but after playing with the trigger I got it to free up. I wanted to get it shipped out today or I would have torn it down and cleaned it. If it gives you any problems let me know and I will have a new one in the mail ASAP. I actually rebuild mechanics air tools as a side job so if you or anyone else have any that need fixed send them on. For the next 90 days I will fix any that are sent to me for the cost of parts and shipping. I even have a good and very cheap source for OEM parts for most major brands of air tools. Merry Christmas everyone.
View attachment 211799
View attachment 211800


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 16, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> How do you get tickets???
> 
> I got to have that P/C!!!
> 
> ...



Hahaha it's not quite like yours, but it still runs well.:smile2:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 17, 2011)

Found this thread yesterday and finished reading all posts tonight. Very sorry to hear about Stumps fire, and very inpressed with the way so many have helped. I have a WoodMizer LT40HD and would consider dragging it out to MO to saw lumber for the rebuild if it will help.
Rick


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks for the help Aaron. I'm hoping the print shop I use can make one up for me the same size as one of those NFL "Fathead" posters..........Randy, will you sign it for me.......please!!!:biggrin:



this one from last year or the one Ric took with Annie's shoes in it?


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 17, 2011)

*I need air tool repair!!*



Smittysrepair said:


> Stumpy,
> 
> I sent out the air impacts in the mail to you today. I had to take the new 1/2'' gun out of its box to get it to fit in the flat rate box. The Matco 3/8'' butterfly impact is only lightly used and the IR212 3/8'' impact has been used just a couple times sense I rebuilt it. I did notice that the trigger was stuck on the IR gun when I got it out of my box but after playing with the trigger I got it to free up. I wanted to get it shipped out today or I would have torn it down and cleaned it. If it gives you any problems let me know and I will have a new one in the mail ASAP. I actually rebuild mechanics air tools as a side job so if you or anyone else have any that need fixed send them on. For the next 90 days I will fix any that are sent to me for the cost of parts and shipping. I even have a good and very cheap source for OEM parts for most major brands of air tools. Merry Christmas everyone.
> View attachment 211799
> View attachment 211800





Smittysrepair,


I have a snap-on 3/8 air ratchet I would like to send to you to check over. Will pay what it takes to get it going.
Just give me a shipping address.


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 17, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> Stumpy,
> 
> I sent out the air impacts in the mail to you today. I had to take the new 1/2'' gun out of its box to get it to fit in the flat rate box. The Matco 3/8'' butterfly impact is only lightly used and the IR212 3/8'' impact has been used just a couple times sense I rebuilt it. I did notice that the trigger was stuck on the IR gun when I got it out of my box but after playing with the trigger I got it to free up. I wanted to get it shipped out today or I would have torn it down and cleaned it. If it gives you any problems let me know and I will have a new one in the mail ASAP. I actually rebuild mechanics air tools as a side job so if you or anyone else have any that need fixed send them on. For the next 90 days I will fix any that are sent to me for the cost of parts and shipping. I even have a good and very cheap source for OEM parts for most major brands of air tools. Merry Christmas everyone.
> View attachment 211799
> View attachment 211800



Ahh crap, I can't rep ya for this as I am out of bullets, and I gotta wait on ya anyway, but this is beyond the pale as far as good Samaritan goes, and there are MANY others who are in your league on this site. Somebody get him for me until I reload. JR


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 17, 2011)

I got him for ya.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> this one from last year or the one Ric took with Annie's shoes in it?



My guess is that it's the 2010 pic Ric took with you wearing the hat and holding Annie's shoes...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's one of the RandyMac pics I mentioned. A classic.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

you are going to give me some sort of complex


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> you are going to give me some sort of complex



WOH, WOH!
What saw is that Randy?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

050 Teddy lad.


----------



## paccity (Dec 17, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Here's one of the RandyMac pics I mentioned. A classic.



randy, is that the same tin lid that's by your bench?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

paccity said:


> randy, is that the same tin lid that's by your bench?



yep


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> WOH, WOH!
> What saw is that Randy?



Those creamsicles will make a man do some strange things....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Those creamsicles will make a man do some strange things....:hmm3grin2orange:



quiet you, tryin' to think here.

I did some strange things with that poor saw.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> quiet you, tryin' to think here.
> 
> I did some strange things with that poor saw.



Jon and I will be up with some blowups of them pics for you to sign. It's for a good cause remember...

Is that the saw you squashed..............or was that a different Stihl?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah, that is the one, it lived for three exciting months.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 17, 2011)

R DeLawter said:


> Smittysrepair,
> 
> 
> I have a snap-on 3/8 air ratchet I would like to send to you to check over. Will pay what it takes to get it going.
> Just give me a shipping address.



I am looking forward to taking care of it for you. I sent a PM to you with my info. And for anyone else interested my shipping address is 1822 Gatewood Ford Road Deerlodge Tn. 37726


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 17, 2011)

My IR 3/4 sat for about a year (no more) in the shop, when I went to use it, she wouldn't gin. 

Dirt?

I need to get it going again.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 17, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> My IR 3/4 sat for about a year (no more) in the shop, when I went to use it, she wouldn't gin.
> 
> Dirt?
> 
> I need to get it going again.



I would be happy to take care of it. Ship it to me as soon as you can.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 17, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> I would be happy to take care of it. Ship it to me as soon as you can.



Wow, the people on this site are incredibly cool.


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 17, 2011)

paccity said:


> randy, is that the same tin lid that's by your bench?



I guess I am butting in, but**** That is one NEAT photo.


----------



## Danno (Dec 17, 2011)

R DeLawter said:


> I guess I am butting in, but**** That is one NEAT photo.



I agree. I'm sure it's all because of the hat. I gotta get me one like that, then will I look as cool as Randy? Or maybe it's the saw, probably should get one of those,too. Wait, it's the beard, gotta grow mine back...

Lol, I give up. That Randy is just one smooth dood. I shouldn't even bother trying...

Edit: two questions. 1. What vintage is that picture with the "tin lid" you look a teensy bit younger in it. 2. In that picture with the red hat and shoes, why do you have a masking tape name tag. Was that so other people knew your name or so you knew your name?


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 17, 2011)

That picture would look nice on the shop wall if it was autographed.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 17, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Wow, the people on this site are incredibly cool.





R DeLawter said:


> That picture would look nice on the shop wall if it was autographed.





Andyshine77 said:


> Hahaha it's not quite like yours, but it still runs well.:smile2:


Repped these fellas



RandyMac said:


> this one from last year or the one Ric took with Annie's shoes in it?



Randy that's the one..........Thank you for posting this up, it has made my weekend more humorous for sure.

By the way, "Bon Chapeau" my good man.............LOL!!!!


----------



## paccity (Dec 17, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Repped these fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was last spring , that pic is where the cookie landed on a creamsicle . the laugh from randy was priceless.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> this one from last year or the one Ric took with Annie's shoes in it?



I would never insinuate that the saw in the back ground was his favorite to run.
Nope, would never go there. A wild thing running a Wild Thing, this I would pay to see.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 17, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> I would be happy to take care of it. Ship it to me as soon as you can.



It was just brought to my attention that seeing I am not a sponsor advertising that I do work like this is not allowed. I want to make it clear to everyone. This is something I do on the side but as with a lot of my side jobs I do not charge for it and it is usually for close friends. I am offering to do the air tool repairs for anyone for ''FREE''. I only ask that the owner pays for parts and shipping. I will even let you know who I get the parts from and you can order them and have them shipped to me. This deal is only available to everyone for the next 90 days and after that it will be back to being something I do only for close friends but still for free. I hope this clears everything up and does not upset the powers that be.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 17, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> It was just brought to my attention that seeing I am not a sponsor advertising that I do work like this is not allowed. I want to make it clear to everyone. This is something I do on the side but as with a lot of my side jobs I do not charge for it and it is usually for close friends. I am offering to do the air tool repairs for anyone for ''FREE''. I only ask that the owner pays for parts and shipping. I will even let you know who I get the parts from and you can order them and have them shipped to me. This deal is only available to everyone for the next 90 days and after that it will be back to being something I do only for close friends but still for free. I hope this clears everything up and does not upset the powers that be.



That is how I understood it in the first place?You were not charging anything for doing it? BTW Thanks  To bad I don't have any that needs fixed LOL


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 17, 2011)

Smittysrepair said:


> It was just brought to my attention that seeing I am not a sponsor advertising that I do work like this is not allowed. I want to make it clear to everyone. This is something I do on the side but as with a lot of my side jobs I do not charge for it and it is usually for close friends. I am offering to do the air tool repairs for anyone for ''FREE''. I only ask that the owner pays for parts and shipping. I will even let you know who I get the parts from and you can order them and have them shipped to me. This deal is only available to everyone for the next 90 days and after that it will be back to being something I do only for close friends but still for free. I hope this clears everything up and does not upset the powers that be.



Dang, this implies we aren't your close friends. :sad:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> awesome!!!!!!!! just checking in,,, really busy @ work today
> 
> God is good,,, All the time!!!!!
> 
> There will be a DOLKITA 7900 EC worksaw w/28"b&C raffle more details when I get home this week



OK fellers/gals here is what I have been kicking around On the EC 7900 Dolkita Raffle saw,,,,

I got her cleaned up and all the fluids drained just berfore dark,,, and will ship it W/brand new OEM 7900 P/C to Eric Copsey early next week,,, I'm gonna take a few pics just before I package it and post them up tomorrow after Mass,,,

Im telling you all,,,, Ive bought a few of these HD saws,,,, this is one is the nicest Ive ever gotten,,,

now here is how I would like to do the raffle,,,, This is just a suggestion

A football pot (Game TBD),,,, final score,,,,,, 25 squares,,, 2 numbers per square each way,,,,, that will give 4 chances per square,,, Cost per square *TBD but for example *@ $40.00 per sq. X 25 will net $1000.00 that works out to $10.00 a ticket or if yall want to give a bit more then,,, another 2.50 per chance,,, would make it $50.00 X 25= $1250.00 and so on,,,

what do you guys/gals think???? if not well received then we will do the straight up raffle,,,


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I sent a few bucks, hope it helps.


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK fellers/gals here is what I have been kicking around On the EC 7900 Dolkita Raffle saw,,,,
> 
> I got her cleaned up and all the fluids drained just berfore dark,,, and will ship it W/brand new OEM 7900 P/C to Eric Copsey early this week,,, I'm gonna take a few pics just before I package it and post them up tomorrow after Mass,,,
> 
> ...



If it goes down that way put me down for one square. Tom


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK fellers/gals here is what I have been kicking around On the EC 7900 Dolkita Raffle saw,,,,
> 
> I got her cleaned up and all the fluids drained just berfore dark,,, and will ship it W/brand new OEM 7900 P/C to Eric Copsey early this week,,, I'm gonna take a few pics just before I package it and post them up tomorrow after Mass,,,
> 
> ...



I'll take a circle, should be 25 % cheaper.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Dec 17, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Dang, this implies we aren't your close friends. :sad:



Maybe I should have worded it a little differently. I usually only do this kind of stuff for the local people around me and I do do it for free for them. I am offering to do this for any of my friends and I made this offer to all of you guys on here. So does that make you feel better?


----------



## atvguns (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK fellers/gals here is what I have been kicking around On the EC 7900 Dolkita Raffle saw,,,,
> 
> I got her cleaned up and all the fluids drained just berfore dark,,, and will ship it W/brand new OEM 7900 P/C to Eric Copsey early next week,,, I'm gonna take a few pics just before I package it and post them up tomorrow after Mass,,,
> 
> ...



:msp_confused: :msp_confused: 
:msp_confused:
:msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2011)

Will, the gaskets arrived safely. Do these look more like 090G gaskets? Hopefully these are all the parts I'll need for the rebuild. Randy, I can head the extra intake tract gasket your way if you need them. If not, I've got a Contra of my own to go through.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 17, 2011)

atvguns said:


> :msp_confused: :msp_confused:
> :msp_confused:
> :msp_confused:



Ok Your confused???? do you have a question???


----------



## atvguns (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ok Your confused???? do you have a question???



Ya how does it work? need more info, never played anything like that before and I know nothing about football


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

I think a straight raffle like we've done here before would still be the way to go. Those football square things suck. Lets not put more emphasis into the contest/gambling/game aspect than needed. The whole point here is to help Stumpy get back on his feet.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 17, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Ya how does it work? need more info, never played anything like that before and I know nothing about football



OK I will get you some Info/examples, and post it up tomorrow,,,



Eccentric said:


> I think a straight raffle like we've done here before would still be the way to go. Those football square things suck. Lets not put more emphasis into the contest/gambling/game aspect than needed. The whole point here is to help Stumpy get back on his feet.



Duely noted,,,, would You like to run the raffle???


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Will, the gaskets arrived safely. Do these look more like 090G gaskets? Hopefully these are all the parts I'll need for the rebuild. Randy, I can head the extra intake tract gasket your way if you need them. If not, I've got a Contra of my own to go through.



I've talked it over with Preston and we plan to part the Contra out. It will bring the most that way I think. It has quite a lot of corrosion.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've talked it over with Preston and we plan to part the Contra out. It will bring the most that way I think. It has quite a lot of corrosion.



Sorry to hear that. At least it will benefit other Contra rebuilds.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Man guys I wish I had enough money to buy the Contra, the thought of you dismantling a relic makes me sick. If I could Id buy it just to stare at it. I love the lines of that saw, look at the avatar. Well If it'll maximize profits for the stumpster I guess..............


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 17, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Ya how does it work? need more info, never played anything like that before and I know nothing about football



I am in the same boat. I know nothing about football.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow I am not the only one around who don't do football


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 17, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> OK I will get you some Info/examples, and post it up tomorrow,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Duely noted,,,, would You like to run the raffle???



If you would, like my wife said she would volunteer to run the raffle. She has experience with raffles, she ran one every year for the Minnesota four wheel drive association for about ten years. It would be our pleasure to help out. PM me or just post it here and let me know.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Duely noted,,,, would You like to run the raffle???



I don't have the time or resources to do it. Just giving my opinion. As one of the donors for the raffle, I thought it'd be OK to do so....



atvguns said:


> Ya how does it work? need more info, never played anything like that before and I know nothing about football





andydodgegeek said:


> I am in the same boat. I know nothing about football.





tbone75 said:


> Wow I am not the only one around who don't do football



The "squares" thing doesn't have anything to do with football in specific. It's just a gambling method for groups of people. Uses a grid (comprised of squares) with 1 through 10 numbers along the X and Y axis. It can be used with any game using a set of two scores. It involves the last digit of each score matching the numbers on the edges of the grid..................hopefully intersecting at the square that you've picked. There are variations of the theme. This sort of thing is usually used by groups of friends, office/factory/watch pools, etc. 

I'm not sure how it'd be used in this case, since there are multiple prizes and hopefully multiple 'winners'. Every "squares" thing I've seen has involved a pot/pool payed into by everyone involved. With football games, there's usually winners for each half, and sometimes a winner for each quarter. Sometimes players can buy multiple "squares" for more chances of winning. Gambling holds no interest for me, so I avoid these things....



andydodgegeek said:


> If you would, like my wife said she would volunteer to run the raffle. She has experience with raffles, she ran one every year for the Minnesota four wheel drive association for about ten years. It would be our pleasure to help out. PM me or just post it here and let me know.



Thanks so much to you and your wife for stepping up and running this. Much appreciated!


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the EC 7900 is going to be on a raffle all by it's self correct me if I am wrong


----------



## parrisw (Dec 18, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Will, the gaskets arrived safely. Do these look more like 090G gaskets? Hopefully these are all the parts I'll need for the rebuild. Randy, I can head the extra intake tract gasket your way if you need them. If not, I've got a Contra of my own to go through.



Sweet! Glad they made it ok. I figured you could use the extras, that's why I sent them all to you. Keep them for yourself of do as you wish. 

Glad I could help, even in a little way.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I think the EC 7900 is going to be on a raffle all by it's self correct me if I am wrong



I believe you're right. There's several ebay auctions (some completed, some ongoing, and at least one that's yet to start) to raise money for Stumpy. There's the "main" raffle (which has Duke Thieroff's Homelite SXL925, my McCulloch 10-10A, Jon1212's Stihl 075, a 32" bar, and maybe some other stuff I'm forgetting). Then there's the EC 7900 raffle by itself....


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 18, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I believe you're right. There's several ebay auctions (some completed, some ongoing, and at least one that's yet to start) to raise money for Stumpy. There's the "main" raffle (which has my McCulloch 10-10A, Jon1212's Stihl 075, a 32" bar, and maybe some other stuff I'm forgetting. Then there's the EC 7900 raffle by itself....



All I know s I want in on all of them!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> All I know s I want in on all of them!



Me too! I forgot one saw. Duke Thieroff's Homelite SXL925 will also be in the "main" raffle. I forgot to list it before..............dammit.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 18, 2011)

If I send in 50 bucks will that give me 5 tickets or just one? Thanks  Or should just send 10 bucks 5 times?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> If I send in 50 bucks will that give me 5 tickets or just one? Thanks  Or should just send 10 bucks 5 times?



That should get you five tickets. It'd be silly to make you send in five $10 individual donations.....


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 18, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> That should get you five tickets. It'd be silly to make you send in five $10 individual donations.....



Since it's tbone you guys should make him snail mail in his donation in 50-cent pieces.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Since it's tbone you guys should make him snail mail in his donation in 50-cent pieces.



Ouch. How about pennies Jacob? One thousand per raffle ticket!


----------



## Honkie (Dec 18, 2011)

I know I am a little late, I have been hit and miss on this forum and completely missed this thread. I feel for ya stumpy. I have a really clean Husky 285cd that I am willing to donate to the raffle to help the cause. The fuel and oil caps need to be replaced ( or the check valves within them) and possibly crank seals. It runs, and the jug and slug are mint. I will ship it on my dime. I didnt read through all 65 pages, so if it will help, will the person in charge contact me at [email protected]. Again, sorry to hear the unfortunate news Stumpy.



Thanks, Kris


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 18, 2011)

Honkie said:


> I know I am a little late, I have been hit and miss on this forum and completely missed this thread. I feel for ya stumpy. I have a really clean Husky 285cd that I am willing to donate to the raffle to help the cause. The fuel and oil caps need to be replaced ( or the check valves within them) and possibly crank seals. It runs, and the jug and slug are mint. I will ship it on my dime. I didnt read through all 65 pages, so if it will help, will the person in charge contact me at [email protected]. Again, sorry to hear the unfortunate news Stumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kris



Good for you Kris! We still have over a month before the raffle date (1/31/2012). Maybe somebody here can square this saw away for Kris before the raffle? If not, I'm sure anybody would still be very be happy to 'win' it in as-is condition. I know I would be.


----------



## muddawg (Dec 18, 2011)

I must have missed something

Ive seen the saw auctions 

where does one sign up for theese raffles ?

is there a thread or a link ?

thanks
mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

Honkie said:


> I know I am a little late, I have been hit and miss on this forum and completely missed this thread. I feel for ya stumpy. I have a really clean Husky 285cd that I am willing to donate to the raffle to help the cause. The fuel and oil caps need to be replaced ( or the check valves within them) and possibly crank seals. It runs, and the jug and slug are mint. I will ship it on my dime. I didnt read through all 65 pages, so if it will help, will the person in charge contact me at [email protected]. Again, sorry to hear the unfortunate news Stumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kris



I'll send an email in a few.



muddawg said:


> I must have missed something
> 
> Ive seen the saw auctions
> 
> ...



Paypal one of the email accounts in my signature. 10.00 increments.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10 and a 32" Husky mount bar. 10.00 just keep Paypaling Stump. I'll bring it forward here in a few. He is sending me the paypal info so I'll make tickets this weekend for all those that have already donated. We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]



Here is the info on how to get into the current raffle


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2011)

WSC I guess you are back I was trying to take over your job for the weekend and you posted while I was looking for the info.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

atvguns said:


> WSC I guess you are back I was trying to take over your job for the weekend and you posted while I was looking for the info.



Thanks man I hope you can some more today. I will be gone all day. Just had a little time early this morning.

That email has been sent on the 285 and is in my signature.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Its too early for saws, right??


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Its too early for saws, right??



I was thinking about going out to the shop and holding my newest 044 like I was burping a baby. :redface:

I would do it to the 056 MagII but its to heavy. :jester: I'm going to hold it too.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking about going out to the shop and holding my newest 044 like I was burping a baby. :redface:
> 
> I would do it to the 056 MagII but its to heavy. :jester: I'm going to hold it too.



Im with ya. Both MagII. One in each arm!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

*Warning I am cross posting from another thread*

Guys I am cross posting from the Joat, Brad, Scooterbum, MS460 mission backback Fundraiser thread. There is just one week left to get in on the saw below. The thread is a sticky in the chainsaw forum go there and Paypal Joat first post on page one has the info.
Help them out if you can. 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is some new pics of the saw.



I am a cross poster from way back.

Now back to our own fundraiser see my signature.

There will be another one starting soon for the ECSaws/RiverRat Dolmar it will be seprate one from the one I am doing.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 18, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> If you would, like my wife said she would volunteer to run the raffle. She has experience with raffles, she ran one every year for the Minnesota four wheel drive association for about ten years. It would be our pleasure to help out. PM me or just post it here and let me know.



That sounds like a winner,,, I Travel with my inspection work a minimum of 5 days a week,,, sometimes I'm in the bush looking @ pipeline welds and have no internet acess of my own that is not company sponsored sometimes for three days in a row and or up til 10PM working reviewing Film @ approving and identifying welds to be repaired and Re X-rayed the following morning... I dont have time to run a raffle,, on the weeknds I'm working on saws or stumpgrinders or helping the family tree people in my life,,, every now and then I get to go fishing/hunting,,, or boat racing!!!!



I want to make one thing perfectly clear,,, The soul intent of this donated saw is to raise money to help stumpy,,, *not to gamble*,,, I just thought a 25 square Pot w/2 #'s a square per Axis/team for one final score prize a hopped up ECopsey work saw,,, would be easy, fun and different,,, and I could do it without burdening anyone,,,

but since we have an experienced volunteer raffle person lets go for it!!!! its all yours and your good wife"s andydogegeek,,, to help the stumpmeister

I will post up picks of the bone stock PHO and new OEM P/C as I box it up to send to Eric Copsey this afternoon,, and I am sure Eric will do before and after mods video to raise the number of raffle tickets sold..


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

RiverRat2 if I can help you or your raffle person just holler, I'm all in when it starts.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 18, 2011)

:scratch head:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> :scratch head:



Women pay you no attention in the clubs when you do that. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Women pay you no attention in the clubs when you do that. :msp_rolleyes:



yeah that ranks right up there with a hog looking at a wristwatch!!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Women pay you no attention in the clubs when you do that. :msp_rolleyes:



Kennel Club?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok I'm out for the day, you guys.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am a cross poster from way back.



i heard cross dresser too:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2011)

Riverrat my wife tried to PM you but your box is full. PM me when you clean up and I will have her PM you.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 18, 2011)

Been out of the loop, but hope Stumpy is well, and all my friend's too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man I hope you can some more today. I will be gone all day. Just had a little time early this morning.
> 
> That email has been sent on the 285 and is in my signature.



I can help with the 285 seals, no time to work on the saw though.

WSC, I sent funds when this first started through the pp account: mmmai22. Thought that might throw you off since it doesn't match my AS handle.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 18, 2011)

Honkie said:


> I know I am a little late, I have been hit and miss on this forum and completely missed this thread. I feel for ya stumpy. I have a really clean Husky 285cd that I am willing to donate to the raffle to help the cause. The fuel and oil caps need to be replaced ( or the check valves within them) and possibly crank seals. It runs, and the jug and slug are mint. I will ship it on my dime. I didnt read through all 65 pages, so if it will help, will the person in charge contact me at [email protected]. Again, sorry to hear the unfortunate news Stumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kris



Repped


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i heard cross dresser too:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



*Speakin of that, much better avatar, my man! *


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know what was happening with the 
365/372 Wigglesworth/Jacob J/tlandrum2002 saw. 

It's apart in a box at the moment. I got up with Terry Thursday and picked up the jug and slug. I hope to have it together by the end of the week, but to be completely honest I've been slammed with work and am slowly digging out. 

I don't want to rush this build. What I want is for it to be a damn fine saw for Stumpy to have for his own use. 

I have a 064 rebuild that's in front of this build and several saws to ship.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know what was happening with the
> 365/372 Wigglesworth/Jacob J/tlandrum2002 saw.
> 
> It's apart in a box at the moment. I got up with Terry Thursday and picked up the jug and slug. I hope to have it together by the end of the week, but to be completely honest I've been slammed with work and am slowly digging out.
> ...



Its good to be busy!In most ways LOL


----------



## Danno (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, you certainly need to take care of yourself FIRST, so that you can be the most help to others. Many people forget that, and then when they run out of steam and can't help the people they want to, they act surprised. 

Good on you for taking care of business so that you can offer the best that you have to Stumpy. He'll appreciate that when that saw's running through the wood like a beast.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know what was happening with the
> 365/372 Wigglesworth/Jacob J/tlandrum2002 saw.
> 
> It's apart in a box at the moment. I got up with Terry Thursday and picked up the jug and slug. I hope to have it together by the end of the week, but to be completely honest I've been slammed with work and am slowly digging out.
> ...



You won't get it done if you keep posting on the internets.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 18, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You won't get it done if you keep posting on the internets.



it's real nice that Stumpy worked in that 'lil door for you an Cjcocn to come over and visit. Course I'm sure ya'll are pretty busy this time of year...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 18, 2011)

I was able rep four of you good people today. All the offers of help and donations never ceases 
to amaze me. God bless and I hope every one has a good and happy Christmas with family and friends.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 19, 2011)

Bringing this to the top

Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10, 32" Husky mount bar, 372 ported jug and slug and a 285. $10.00 We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff. 

No mention of raffle or tickets just paypal as a gift and put your AS username in the note place.
[email protected]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 19, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Bringing this to the top
> 
> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10, 32" Husky mount bar, 372 ported jug and slug and a 285. $10.00 We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks Man.

Stump this weekends Paypals sent.

I got several PM to answer I'll get to them this morning. Edit I'm caught up on PMs.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 19, 2011)

Danno said:


> Well, you certainly need to take care of yourself FIRST, so that you can be the most help to others. Many people forget that, and then when they run out of steam and can't help the people they want to, they act surprised.
> 
> Good on you for taking care of business so that you can offer the best that you have to Stumpy. He'll appreciate that when that saw's running through the wood like a beast.





Hank Chinaski said:


> it's real nice that Stumpy worked in that 'lil door for you an Cjcocn to come over and visit. Course I'm sure ya'll are pretty busy this time of year...





Mastermind said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know what was happening with the
> 365/372 Wigglesworth/Jacob J/tlandrum2002 saw.
> 
> It's apart in a box at the moment. I got up with Terry Thursday and picked up the jug and slug. I hope to have it together by the end of the week, but to be completely honest I've been slammed with work and am slowly digging out.
> ...





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Been out of the loop, but hope Stumpy is well, and all my friend's too.





andydodgegeek said:


> Riverrat my wife tried to PM you but your box is full. PM me when you clean up and I will have her PM you.



Repped. Correctly.



epicklein22 said:


> I can help with the 285 seals, no time to work on the saw though.
> 
> WSC, I sent funds when this first started through the pp account: mmmai22. Thought that might throw you off since it doesn't match my AS handle.



Repped. Misfire. Please make it up to this fine gentleman.


----------



## Danno (Dec 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Repped. Misfire. Please make it up to this fine gentleman.


I got him.


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Repped. Correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Repped. Misfire. Please make it up to this fine gentleman.



i got him and you as well


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 19, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> i got him and you as well



I always liked you canadians.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I always liked you canadians.



and midgets.


----------



## muddawg (Dec 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I always liked you canadians.



Ive loved as many of their women as I could ! 

green card anyone !...LOLOLOLOL !


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Repped. Misfire. Please make it up to this fine gentleman.





epicklein22 said:


> I can help with the 285 seals, no time to work on the saw though.
> 
> WSC, I sent funds when this first started through the pp account: mmmai22. Thought that might throw you off since it doesn't match my AS handle.



Okay I sent some of the fresh green stuff his way.





Danno said:


> I got him.



Bang!!! I repped you for repping him, and now you both have received some Repperized rep.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to help out. This is the paypal address to donate right?- [email protected]


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 19, 2011)

VTWoodchuck said:


> I want to help out. This is the paypal address to donate right?- [email protected]



Yes that is it :msp_thumbup:


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Yes that is it :msp_thumbup:



Cool, money sent.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 19, 2011)

VTWoodchuck said:


> Cool, money sent.



Would someone kindly Rep this.

I'm out til later.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Would someone kindly Rep this.
> 
> I'm out til later.



done


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> done



Thank you! I like your sig. In Army we always say that we are the unwilling , led by the incompetent, to do the unneccesary.


----------



## cowroy (Dec 19, 2011)

got him!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Would someone kindly Rep this.
> 
> I'm out til later.



Got him...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Got him...



Anything orange and white show up at your shop lately?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

cowroy said:


> got him!



Got you too...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

I got a couple days behind, things came up. I am in the process of getting the 250 ready, it is a nice sunny day to sit and tinker.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Anything orange and white show up at your shop lately?



Funny you should mention that... Look what was waiting for me when I got in this morning...:msp_sneaky:







Parts needs at first glance are:

Decomp. valve.
2-AV mounts for the bottom of the handle.
Exhaust/Muffler cover

Nice old saw with a ton of compression...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Funny you should mention that... Look what was waiting for me when I got in this morning...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah on the parts needed, I believe I mentioned that. However I don't recall putting that padded swivel chair in the box too, but I'm always forgetting #### like that........anywho.....wait what were we talking about???:msp_confused:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt,
If you get into that 075 I sent you, and it looks like it may take a few $ to get it fixed up let me know, and I'll gift you some green paper to help defer the expense.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Matt,
> If you get into that 075 I sent you, and it looks like it may take a few $ to get it fixed up let me know, and I'll gift you some green paper to help defer the expense.



I think this one should be easy...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I think this one should be easy...



I wish they had those buttons when I was in College..........LOL!!!! On second thought maybe it's best they didn't..............


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I wish they had those buttons when I was in College..........LOL!!!! On second thought maybe it's best they didn't..............



True... 

This is a pretty cool old saw... Is this one gonna be a raffle item? Or auction? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> 
> This is a pretty cool old saw... Is this one gonna be a raffle item? Or auction? :msp_sneaky:



WSC was thinking raffle, but I think fixed up with a bar and chain it may fetch more on the Feebay market..........I guess if there is a pile of cash coming in for raffle tickets then that would be okay too. If it's going in the raffle then maybe skip the B& C?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> WSC was thinking raffle, but I think fixed up with a bar and chain it may fetch more on the Feebay market..........I guess if there is a pile of cash coming in for raffle tickets then that would be okay too. If it's going in the raffle then maybe skip the B& C?



I've seen saws like this fetch a pretty penny on the bay... I know...:bang:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> it's real nice that Stumpy worked in that 'lil door for you an Cjcocn to come over and visit. Course I'm sure ya'll are pretty busy this time of year...





VTWoodchuck said:


> Cool, money sent.





cowroy said:


> got him!





Hedgerow said:


> Got him...



I was swinging the ol' Repchete around in here, and hit a few of you generous AS'ers.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 19, 2011)

Where is that 090? Held out for the appreciation prize?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I was swinging the ol' Repchete around in here, and hit a few of you generous AS'ers.



My rep gun is empty again...
:choler:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> My rep gun is empty again...
> :choler:



No worries man...........I know where you work...................LOL!!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 19, 2011)

Careful with them things.


----------



## paccity (Dec 19, 2011)

should be hearing from brad soon, deliverd at 2:30 pm today. i hope it dont turn out to be a a money pitt.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 19, 2011)

8433Jeff told me he'll kick in a good loop of chain for the McCulloch 10-10A I'm donating for the raffle. The saw had a so-so loop of safety chain on it when I got it. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nobody ever Pm'd Me on where to send raffle stuff?? Im game I will send stuff!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Where is that 090? Held out for the appreciation prize?





paccity said:


> should be hearing from brad soon, deliverd at 2:30 pm today. i hope it dont turn out to be a a money pitt.



It's here I've been in the garage all evening working on it. I'll be starting a new thread on it shortly.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 20, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nobody ever Pm'd Me on where to send raffle stuff?? Im game I will send stuff!



Contact Work Saw Collector. Tell him what you're gonna donate. The way we've done this in the past is for the donor to just send items directly to the winner after the raffle. Somebody correct me if this isn't how we're going to do things this time.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's here I've been in the garage all evening working on it. I'll be starting a new thread on it shortly.



Do you need my address when you're done?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Funny you should mention that... Look what was waiting for me when I got in this morning...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I now have a muffler cover on mine you can have.



Hedgerow said:


> True...
> 
> This is a pretty cool old saw... Is this one gonna be a raffle item? Or auction? :msp_sneaky:





Jon1212 said:


> WSC was thinking raffle, but I think fixed up with a bar and chain it may fetch more on the Feebay market..........I guess if there is a pile of cash coming in for raffle tickets then that would be okay too. If it's going in the raffle then maybe skip the B& C?





Hedgerow said:


> I've seen saws like this fetch a pretty penny on the bay... I know...:bang:



Raffle, the 076 and the 925 and other things have brought in almost 4000 Ebay can't beat that on this raffle. 



Eccentric said:


> Contact Work Saw Collector. Tell him what you're gonna donate. The way we've done this in the past is for the donor to just send items directly to the winner after the raffle. Somebody correct me if this isn't how we're going to do things this time.



Yes that is correct.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 20, 2011)

*090g*

Brad has started a thread on the 090g rebuild with some great pictures over in the chain saw 
forum.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2011)

Mo. Jim said:


> Brad has started a thread on the 090g rebuild with some great pictures over in the chain saw
> forum.



Here's the thread and a teaser pic, LINK.






And if this wasn't already good enough, it has a 66mm/137cc topend!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 20, 2011)

Stump is goin to have a very nice shop!

You guys are TOO Cool...


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

It keeps telling me that I have to spread the rep around.... I think 7 or 8 guys/gals should be enough spreading, after all they are the ones that really deserve it.

I'll keep shooting till the barrel melts for this bunch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> It keeps telling me that I have to spread the rep around.... I think 7 or 8 guys/gals should be enough spreading, after all they are the ones that really deserve it.
> 
> I'll keep shooting till the barrel melts for this bunch.



You have to hit 75 members before you can hit a member a second time.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Dec 20, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> PM me an address buddy. I just finished a Husky 49 and wasn't to sure what to do with it. Now I know.



I am a newby here, and after reading this thread, well you gotta shed a tear for the great people that are left in this world like you all.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 20, 2011)

crzybowhntr said:


> I am a newby here, and after reading this thread, well you gotta shed a tear for the great people that are left in this world like you all.



Welcome to AS. Someone rep this new member, as I am still waiting on that infernal ammo truck.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Dec 20, 2011)

I am unable to take the time to read all these replys to get the info. If someone could PM me the person heading up donations (preferably a phone number) I would like to kick in a few bucks. Also, other than my only chainsaws I have to have, I have a Craftsman 55cc I would ship out for a raffle for free. It runs and all. Not a top quality saw by any means but if he can get something out of it I would rather it be that than sell it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 20, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> It keeps telling me that I have to spread the rep around.... I think 7 or 8 guys/gals should be enough spreading, after all they are the ones that really deserve it.
> 
> I'll keep shooting till the barrel melts for this bunch.



I got a fresh re-load... And just bombed you...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Welcome to AS. Someone rep this new member, as I am still waiting on that infernal ammo truck.



Got him...
:boss:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 20, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Bringing this to the top
> 
> Now the raffle has, a 925, 075, 10-10, 32" Husky mount bar, 372 ported jug and slug and a 285. $10.00 We will go with Jan. 31 7 PMish. First name drawn gets choice, and so on till we run out of stuff.
> 
> ...





crzybowhntr said:


> I am unable to take the time to read all these replys to get the info. If someone could PM me the person heading up donations (preferably a phone number) I would like to kick in a few bucks. Also, other than my only chainsaws I have to have, I have a Craftsman 55cc I would ship out for a raffle for free. It runs and all. Not a top quality saw by any means but if he can get something out of it I would rather it be that than sell it.:msp_thumbup:



CBH,
Here's the email for paypal donations, or raffle tickets.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a fresh re-load... And just bombed you...



Matt,
Are you going to post an 075 build thread?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 20, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You have to hit 75 members before you can hit a member a second time.



You're back amongst the living?

There goes my chances of ..........:sad:


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Welcome to AS. Someone rep this new member, as I am still waiting on that infernal ammo truck.



Got 'm + U


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Welcome to AS. Someone rep this new member, as I am still waiting on that infernal ammo truck.



sent a bomb


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Welcome to AS. Someone rep this new member, as I am still waiting on that infernal ammo truck.



done


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi fellow AS folks. Make sure you all check out the Dolkita raffle we have started collecting for. There is a link in my signature that will take you to the thread. Buy lots of tickets. If you buy 5 tickets for $50 we will put you down for 6 tickets. This was my wifes idea, she is so smart. After all is done and Stumpy is up and running again I hope he has a gtg. I would make the drive from up north here


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi fellow AS folks. Make sure you all check out the Dolkita raffle we have started collecting for. There is a link in my signature that will take you to the thread. Buy lots of tickets. If you buy 5 tickets for $50 we will put you down for 6 tickets. This was my wifes idea, she is so smart. After all is done and Stumpy is up and running again I hope he has a gtg. I would make the drive from up north here



A great saw for a great cause.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW, I'm not sure I have hit 75 members total since I got on here. I normally only rep folks for A quality posts or actions. Been a lot of that going on in this thread, so I've been zapping more than usual. Or was till the message showed up. May have to go search for other deserving folks so I can get back to zapping the deserving ones here.
Rick ( aka the stingy GRINCH )


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

crzybowhntr said:


> I am a newby here, and after reading this thread, well you gotta shed a tear for the great people that are left in this world like you all.



Great people? We just try to do what we think should be done. Doesn't make me great, makes me somebody I can look in the mirror and smile at. Most of these people have gotten to be family, and this is how you should treat family that hasn't crapped on you or the others. Shed a tear, maybe, but please lend a hand when done, and do it over there, quietly, please. We understand, but there's work to be done.
There are a few that slip between the cracks, but we try to correct before we cull the herd. Sadly, that has been and will need to be done.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Matt,
> Are you going to post an 075 build thread?



Nope... It'll probably be running tomorrow...
:big_smile:












And I'll have to say, the piston and cylinder look almost new...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll need a gasket set for the intake... What's the odd's the shop down the road will have some...??:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 20, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> WOW, I'm not sure I have hit 75 members total since I got on here. I normally only rep folks for A quality posts or actions. Been a lot of that going on in this thread, so I've been zapping more than usual. Or was till the message showed up. May have to go search for other deserving folks so I can get back to zapping the deserving ones here.
> Rick ( aka the stingy GRINCH )



If you are looking for a good person to rep look no further. I am the man.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ya.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I guess the barrel finally melted down. Now it says that I have 'spread enough rep in the last 24 hrs' . Guess that means I'm also waiting for the ammo truck.

Keep up the great work guys.
Rick


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... It'll probably be running tomorrow...
> :big_smile:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking clean up man, better than the guy I had do mine. :smile2:


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 21, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 21, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> If you are looking for a good person to rep look no further. I am the man.:msp_thumbsup:



I hit both of 'ya, Merry Christmas!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 21, 2011)

Rep me! Rep you!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Rep me! Rep you!



Got my tickets! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 21, 2011)

Time for re-assembly... Looks like that pile of 760 hulls is gonna come in handy after all...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I hit both of 'ya, Merry Christmas!





Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice looking clean up man, better than the guy I had do mine. :smile2:





crzybowhntr said:


> I am unable to take the time to read all these replys to get the info. If someone could PM me the person heading up donations (preferably a phone number) I would like to kick in a few bucks. Also, other than my only chainsaws I have to have, I have a Craftsman 55cc I would ship out for a raffle for free. It runs and all. Not a top quality saw by any means but if he can get something out of it I would rather it be that than sell it.:msp_thumbup:



Spilled my rep basket in here a little bit.......


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Time for re-assembly... Looks like that pile of 760 hulls is gonna come in handy after all...



Matt,
I had no idea it was in that good of shape. I almost traded it away a while back, but I got this feeling that I should hang onto it............I've learned albeit slowly throughout my life to follow these promptings, because it is someone greater than myself that knows all. I am glad I listened to the "still small voice", and I am saddened by what Stumpy has gone through, but I can't think of a better example of the Christmas Spirit than what has been displayed within the "gift" of this thread, and experience.
Thanks for everyone's efforts,
Jonathan


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 21, 2011)

Not gonna get the 075 done today. Ran into a minor delay... But on the bright side, the dealer down the road had all the intake gaskets in stock, and it now has new fuel lines inside and out...
Also all AV mounts have been replaced...


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Not gonna get the 075 done today. Ran into a minor delay... But on the bright side, the dealer down the road had all the intake gaskets in stock, and it now has new fuel lines inside and out...
> Also all AV mounts have been replaced...



As much as you drive, everything is just down the road.


Typed real slow so you don't spill your beer.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Not gonna get the 075 done today. Ran into a minor delay... But on the bright side, the dealer down the road had all the intake gaskets in stock, and it now has new fuel lines inside and out...
> Also all AV mounts have been replaced...



Saw is looking good Matt,repped


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 21, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> As much as you drive, everything is just down the road.
> 
> 
> Typed real slow so you don't spill your beer.



Driving as I type this...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Driving as I type this...:hmm3grin2orange:





mtfallsmikey said:


> I hit both of 'ya, Merry Christmas!





VA-Sawyer said:


> Well, I guess the barrel finally melted down. Now it says that I have 'spread enough rep in the last 24 hrs' . Guess that means I'm also waiting for the ammo truck.
> 
> Keep up the great work guys.
> Rick



carefully repped. Nice work Matt.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 21, 2011)

Just lettin everybody know I'm still alive. Been real busy gittin the shack ready. It's all wired, paneled, Workbench moved in, tool box set up, and a lil heater. Nice & cozy. 

I'll try to git some pics up tomorrow. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity (Dec 21, 2011)

good show stump, that right there is why i don't mind helping someone out. you didn't laydown after your hardship, your putting your head down and moving on. won't be long with the help from all your brothers here. merrychristmass to you and family.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 22, 2011)

paccity said:


> good show stump, that right there is why i don't mind helping someone out. you didn't laydown after your hardship, your putting your head down and moving on. won't be long with the help from all your brothers here. merrychristmass to you and family.:msp_thumbup:





Very true paccity!

Stumpy is showing the world what a TRUE redneck really is!

When the going gets tough, the tough bow their red necks and hook up and get on with what needs to be done!!
You can knock us down.....but you can't KEEP us down.
That is the real pride of the south.

TENACITY in the face of adversity.


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. It has been tough thats for sure. Very frustrating at times not being able to go to the shop to git the tools I need to git the Shack up & runnin. I have about any tool imaginable available to me, but I hate to borrow tools. 

I'm looking forward to the first saw build in the Shack.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm looking forward to the first saw build in the Shack.





So are we!!!


Mike


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks guys. It has been tough thats for sure. Very frustrating at times not being able to go to the shop to git the tools I need to git the Shack up & runnin. I have about any tool imaginable available to me, but I hate to borrow tools.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the first saw build in the Shack.



Now you need a Mini-Cam:biggrin::biggrin: Great job Stump.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 22, 2011)

Good for you Stump!, looking forward to the pics, Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm moving slowly with the 250, gathering stuff from the deepest, darkest corners. I got it mostly cleaned up, found shiny full wraps, nice round muffler, roller tip bar.... This one has the auto and manual oiler, both seem to work, the manual shot oil all over.
I wish the weather would change, it is playing hell with the old battle damage, feel like I'm 90.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm moving slowly with the 250, gathering stuff from the deepest, darkest corners. I got it mostly cleaned up, found shiny full wraps, nice round muffler, roller tip bar.... This one has the auto and manual oiler, both seem to work, the manual shot oil all over.
> I wish the weather would change, it is playing hell with the old battle damage, feel like I'm 90.



 We are in no hurry.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, life can be a b1tch, but so is the wife's new pup.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 22, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm moving slowly with the 250, gathering stuff from the deepest, darkest corners. I got it mostly cleaned up, found shiny full wraps, nice round muffler, roller tip bar.... This one has the auto and manual oiler, both seem to work, the manual shot oil all over.
> I wish the weather would change, it is playing hell with the old battle damage, feel like I'm 90.



I know how you feel Randy! Sounds like your getting that saw fixed up nice!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpy, Great job so far!! You have a good Christmas. And me and the wife wish you a good New Year as well. All the best. You're a CHAMP!!! Bobby C.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 22, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, life can be a b1tch, but so is the wife's new pup.



gotta say i was never fond of chihuahuas. but we came upon a mexican chihuahua like yours who had been living on the highway eating nuts, berries, and stuff. someone prolly dumped her. took her home and she is the type that you can't not like. she's extremely grateful for what she's got now and shows it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2011)

I got me a special 36" bar from stump the other day. It's heat treated... Unfortunately his kiln was only good for one treatment... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just lettin everybody know I'm still alive. Been real busy gittin the shack ready. It's all wired, paneled, Workbench moved in, tool box set up, and a lil heater. Nice & cozy.
> 
> I'll try to git some pics up tomorrow. :msp_thumbup:





Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks guys. It has been tough thats for sure. Very frustrating at times not being able to go to the shop to git the tools I need to git the Shack up & runnin. I have about any tool imaginable available to me, but I hate to borrow tools.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the first saw build in the Shack.



Stumpy, that's great news :msp_thumbup:! 

When you're ready, I've got some saws & ideas that'll benefit both of us.




RandyMac said:


> I'm moving slowly with the 250, gathering stuff from the deepest, darkest corners. I got it mostly cleaned up, found shiny full wraps, nice round muffler, roller tip bar.... This one has the auto and manual oiler, both seem to work, the manual shot oil all over.
> I wish the weather would change, it is playing hell with the old battle damage, feel like I'm 90.



Randy, you only feel as old as you look :msp_razz:. I've got a few Mac 250 (standard, not Super) parts that you're welcome to if you need them.


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Matt,
> I had no idea it was in that good of shape. I almost traded it away a while back, but I got this feeling that I should hang onto it............I've learned albeit slowly throughout my life to follow these promptings, because it is someone greater than myself that knows all. I am glad I listened to the "still small voice", and I am saddened by what Stumpy has gone through, but I can't think of a better example of the Christmas Spirit than what has been displayed within the "gift" of this thread, and experience.
> Thanks for everyone's efforts,
> Jonathan



It always throws me off when you are nice. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm on the hunt for a decent tig welder. The one I had was a Miller syncrowave 180sd.

I need one that can do aluminum.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I got me a special 36" bar from stump the other day. It's heat treated... Unfortunately his kiln was only good for one treatment... :hmm3grin2orange:



Always wondered how them hard tips were made.
Thanks for that insight, Hedgerow.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm on the hunt for a decent tig welder. The one I had was a Miller syncrowave 180sd.
> 
> I need one that can do aluminum.



I've got one of these: 

Products4

the Precise Weld 200 acdc and an argon tank






You're welcome to borrow it for up to a year if you can get it from me to you. I got it in a cobo deal w/a plasma cutter a couple years back and I've used the heck out of the plasma and not even messed with the tig yet. 

Holler at me and we can work it out


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> I've got one of these:
> 
> Products4
> 
> ...



Wow, what a great offer. I can't rep ya till I spread it, but some kind soul will hit ya for me. More than one I'd bet. JR


----------



## sunfish (Dec 22, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just lettin everybody know I'm still alive. Been real busy gittin the shack ready. It's all wired, paneled, Workbench moved in, tool box set up, and a lil heater. Nice & cozy.
> 
> I'll try to git some pics up tomorrow. :msp_thumbup:


Go get em, Stump!!! Good the hear man!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Go get em, Stump!!! Good the hear man!



Repped 



wendell said:


> It always throws me off when you are nice. :msp_ohmy:



If I had a nickel......................


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



you always have a box of opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's some pics
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop033.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop033.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop034.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop034.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop037.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

Still got some tools to clean up. The boys & I cleaned up the most used ones tonight.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Got to turn a few wrenches too. I think this ms290 is gonna find a new home in Little Rock.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## paccity (Dec 23, 2011)

that's the cats azz. :cool2:


----------



## Danno (Dec 23, 2011)

Whatcha using for heat?


----------



## lfnh (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice progress there Stump. You've been burning some time setting up.

Good to see the Big vise and 3lb hammer right handy


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

paccity said:


> that's the cats azz. :cool2:


I like it for now, just not big enough.


Danno said:


> Whatcha using for heat?


I've been taking one of the oil filled/electric radiator type heaters from the house for now till I git one to stay out there. keeps it nice & cozy.


lfnh said:


> Nice progress there Stump. You've been burning some time setting up.
> 
> Good to see the Big vise and 3lb hammer right handy



Do you mean I work slow??? I shoulda had it done a week ago, but Between ball games, Christmas shopping & beeing constantly frustated with the whole deal. I've fallin a lil behind schedule.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 23, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I like it for now, just not big enough.
> 
> I've been taking one of the oil filled/electric radiator type heaters from the house for now till I git one to stay out there. keeps it nice & cozy.
> 
> ...



Heck no Stump. By burning, i meant the progress has been remarkable. Not slow by any means.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 23, 2011)

Sup Stump!

I saw that brindle pooch in the pic.
We got couple too!!
Wife wants to know what kind they are?







*Another representation how us back folks live!*


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Heck no Stump. By burning, i meant the progress has been remarkable. Not slow by any means.



Oh, ok:msp_thumbup: I used to tell one of my bosses that if he didn't like the speed I was goin that he sure as heck wouldn't like the other gear I got. It's either slow or stop:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks for the complement. I still want to put some shelves in on the opposite wall from the bench.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Sup Stump!
> 
> I saw that brindle pooch in the pic.
> We got couple too!!
> ...



I've got two male Cane Corso's ( Italian Mastiff) Both brindle


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 23, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> you always have a box of opcorn:



Be prepared.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice looking Stump that will be a nice place to work for a while.  I been busy I'll be back to updating this drawing and thread after Christmas.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 23, 2011)

I need to light a fire under , bad choice of words, ....... I need my cabinetmaker to get his act together on the house I'm building. He's a slacker. Laziest guy I know. 



Ok, second laziest.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> I need to light a fire under , bad choice of words, ....... I need my cabinetmaker to get his act together on the house I'm building. He's a slacker. Laziest guy I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, second laziest.



Hey, freehand's busy enjoying his coffee's effervescence... He'll get to those cabinets when he's done...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking good Stumpy, this is a busy time of year for every body and I have to say it looks like you are getting a tremendous amount of work done there. I know how fast I work and I can say I would not be as far as you are. I am impressed. I do have one suggestion to make I know you already have your hands full but I would paint the wall/ceiling with some cheap white paint. It always helps with lighting to throw a coat of white up. I know you arent planing on being in there too long but even after your new shop is up you will still have the coop around for whatever. I am not trying to add to your work load just throwing out a suggestion. Any ways glad to see the progress, and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 23, 2011)

Great looking shop stump where's the chairs for the loafers and coffe pot. :biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 23, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Great looking shop stump where's the chairs for the loafers and coffe pot. :biggrin:



Not gonna be much room fer that:hmm3grin2orange: I do need to git me another chair though. Coffee pot is gonna be a must.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 23, 2011)

looks good stump,,, it should hold you over until you get the big shop built,,, personally i think i would like the smaller shop better then the size i have now


----------



## lfnh (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Stump. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking good Stump!May be a little cramped for you.But its just my size LOL Any bigger and I just fill it full of junk! :biggrin:


----------



## Danno (Dec 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm moving slowly with the 250, gathering stuff from the deepest, darkest corners. I got it mostly cleaned up, found shiny full wraps, nice round muffler, roller tip bar.... This one has the auto and manual oiler, both seem to work, the manual shot oil all over.
> I wish the weather would change, it is playing hell with the old battle damage, feel like I'm 90.



Randy, let me know if you need anything for this. I just picked up a parts saw that has some usable stuff. I know you probably have more parts than you'll ever use, but if I can help, I will.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 23, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> Looking good Stump!May be a little cramped for you.But its just my size LOL Any bigger and I just fill it full of junk! :biggrin:



just your size because you are a midget:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 23, 2011)

My cabinetmaker thinks this is funny.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> My cabinetmaker thinks this is funny.



So do the rest of us Dan... :msp_tongue:


----------



## little possum (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the new stumpcoop. Our 40x30 has 2 tractors, large lawn mower, small mower, dirtbike, 100 chainsaws, woodlathe, metal lathe, table saw, metal bandsaw.. etc etc. Makes you keep it organized when you dont have all the space 

Hope you fellas have a good Christmas!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 23, 2011)

at least Stumpy's still in the Christmas spirit and keeping up with his yard decorations:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 23, 2011)

Rvalue gets honorable mention for his yard art too...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2011)

little possum said:


> I like the new stumpcoop. Our 40x30 has 2 tractors, large lawn mower, small mower, dirtbike, 100 chainsaws, woodlathe, metal lathe, table saw, metal bandsaw.. etc etc. Makes you keep it organized when you dont have all the space
> 
> Hope you fellas have a good Christmas!





o8f150 said:


> just your size because you are a midget:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Great looking shop stump where's the chairs for the loafers and coffe pot. :biggrin:



Parcelled out some of the "good stuff" to these fellas. My rep gun is now officially empty.....*sigh*


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine too, Again!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good morning newbs :biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Rvalue gets honorable mention for his yard art too...



looks like tbones house:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> looks like tbones house:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Nah to many trees :hmm3grin2orange: I got saws to play with!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's a few more of the Stumpcoop. I've been wrenchin on a few saws
I've got pics of them in the OK GTG thread.
Found some clips that hold brooms & shuch. So I stuck it to the ceiling. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

They also fit Die grinders.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop041.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop051.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop051.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Conners enjoyin the new shack too.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 24, 2011)

None of this would have been possible without the help from this site.
God has surely blessed me in so many ways. 
The kids are gonna have the best Christmas ever.:msp_thumbsup:
I can't thank ya'll enough.

I hope everybody else has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> None of this would have been possible without the help from this site.
> God has surely blessed me in so many ways.
> The kids are gonna have the best Christmas ever.:msp_thumbsup:
> I can't thank ya'll enough.
> ...



merry christmas stumpy,,,,,glad things are better for you all,, you are a good man,, i tried to rep you but i am out right now


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2011)

ok guys,,, since i am having a bad brain fart right now,,, i figured i would post this that way it will go to the right place for the info,,,ok,, here it is,,, since i got a brand new roll of carlton full chisel chain to make loops for myself there is enough to make a loop of chain for the 32" bar that i donated for the raffle,,,,so the guys that need and have all the info for the raffle PLEASE add 1 new loop of carlton full chisel chain for this bar,,, thanks guys,,,NOW BUY SOME TICKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: merry christmas to all and God Bless everyone


----------



## Honkie (Dec 24, 2011)

Good to see you back on yer feet again stumpy! You have something that most people will never experience, a huge group of people, some you have never met, willing to give you the shirts off their backs to help a member that has had a run of bad luck. This place is full of kind hearts and souls. I let my wife read this thread, and it she litteraly shed a tear due to all the compasion yall have shown for stumpy. We are truely blessed to have such good friends, and no good deed goes un-noticed.

Ok, enough of the gay stuff. I will be in Baltimore for 30 days for work, starting the 6th on Jan. Who ever wins the 285, it will be shipped as soon as I get back. I hate that the saw will be a little delayed in getting shipped out, but I have no choice and have to go to where my job sends me, as there is no work here.

As soon as I get home tonight from my wifes "family" get together i will post pics of the saw. She is a real 'beauty. Slap on a 36 inch bar and a set of nasty dawgs, and she will look mean! Add a 2100 jug n slug, and you will have one bad-ass wood eating machine!


Kris


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> just your size because you are a midget:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



A 6' midget :hmm3grin2orange: And yes they do pile it that high :hmm3grin2orange: And your full of it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> A 6' midget :hmm3grin2orange: And yes they do pile it that high :hmm3grin2orange: And your full of it :hmm3grin2orange:


 
thats why my eyes are brown


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> thats why my eyes are brown



The bonus is that your eyes match them racing stripes in your drawers.........:msp_razz:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> The bonus is that your eyes match them racing stripes in your drawers.........:msp_razz:



got that right


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2011)

Makes it easier to get 'em on the right way 'round in a hurry. Yellow in the front and brown in the back......


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 24, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Makes it easier to get 'em on the right way 'round in a hurry. Yellow in the front and brown in the back......



That's just wrong... Merry Christmas you guys...


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 24, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a few more of the Stumpcoop. I've been wrenchin on a few saws
> I've got pics of them in the OK GTG thread.
> Found some clips that hold brooms & shuch. So I stuck it to the ceiling.
> Conners enjoyin the new shack too.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



All right! Theres a familiar saw (in a sexy color, too), hope its running well.

Merry Christmas to all in this thread, and to the rest of your families as well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry x-mas.


----------



## Honkie (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are the pics I promised guys, I forgot how heavy this beast is! The bar will stay here, it is the only one I had on hand that fit at the time.


----------



## Honkie (Dec 25, 2011)

Dayum, can someone make them larger?


----------



## little possum (Dec 25, 2011)

Stumpy, does Les have to come over and reach the broom down for ya everytime you gotta sweep  Kidding pal. Shop looks great. Hope you and the gang manage to have a good Christmas. At least none of you were in the shop!


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Stump and all the AS gang. JR


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 25, 2011)

little possum said:


> Stumpy, does Les have to come over and reach the broom down for ya everytime you gotta sweep  Kidding pal. Shop looks great. Hope you and the gang manage to have a good Christmas. At least none of you were in the shop!



HA HA, I don't think Les could even stand up strait in the "coop". Just right for us midgets though.:msp_biggrin:

We had a great Christmas. Mostly thanks to the fine & generous folks here. I can't thank you guy's enough. Now I can focus more on putting the finishing touches on the "coop". Then start workin on tearin down the old shop & makin plans fer the new one.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> HA HA, I don't think Les could even stand up strait in the "coop". Just right for us midgets though.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> We had a great Christmas. Mostly thanks to the fine & generous folks here. I can't thank you guy's enough. Now I can focus more on putting the finishing touches on the "coop". Then start workin on tearin down the old shop & makin plans fer the new one.



I sure wish you weren't so damn far away. Me and Jon would be there helping you tear it down and start another. I'm glad to hear you had a good Christmas my friend.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm concidering building the new shop in a different location. About 50 yds up from where it's at now. Better location for how I want to set it up. So the teardown is not a huge concern other than I'm gittin tired of looking at the ugly thing. 

On the other hand any and all are welcome at any time. Just have to limit three people at a time in the coop.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> HA HA, I don't think Les could even stand up strait in the "coop". Just right for us midgets though.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> We had a great Christmas. Mostly thanks to the fine & generous folks here. I can't thank you guy's enough. Now I can focus more on putting the finishing touches on the "coop". Then start workin on tearin down the old shop & makin plans fer the new one.



Happy to hear you had a good Christmas!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 26, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm concidering building the new shop in a different location. About 50 yds up from where it's at now. Better location for how I want to set it up. So the teardown is not a huge concern other than I'm gittin tired of looking at the ugly thing.
> 
> On the other hand any and all are welcome at any time.  Just have to limit three people at a time in their suspendered shorty shorts and all oiled up, in the coop.:msp_thumbsup:



fixed.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> On the other hand any and all are welcome at any time. Just have to limit three people at a time in the coop.:msp_thumbsup:



why???? just about everyone on this sight are midgets,,well except for me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> why???? just about everyone on this sight are midgets,,well except for me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You must be a midget in training :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 26, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> You must be a midget in training :hmm3grin2orange:



how did you know


----------



## jc3116 (Dec 26, 2011)

I joined back in '05 looking for Jonsereds 52E info and then pretty much forgot about Arborist site. Came back shortly after Stumpy's misfortune looking for a replacement ipl for the 52E and I am heartened by the compassion and friendship shown here. 
It renews my faith in my fellow man.
God bless you all.


----------



## wendell (Dec 26, 2011)

Bam!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> Bam!!



I heard that rep daisy cutter 800 miles south!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought he hit his head on the door frame. Stump would have to be a heck of a carpenter for the coop to withstand that.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> how did you know



I seen your IPL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 26, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> I seen your IPL :hmm3grin2orange:



don't feel special, he tries to show it to everyone...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> don't feel special, he tries to show it to everyone...



Dang near went blind!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my two youngest boys with their new gear.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Kids/?action=view&amp;current=shop002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Kids/shop002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Kids/?action=view&amp;current=shop007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Kids/shop007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and a couple of vids
[video=youtube_share;kUuy3eCOiPY]http://youtu.be/kUuy3eCOiPY[/video]
[video=youtube_share;LvxVpdT3LNg]http://youtu.be/LvxVpdT3LNg[/video]

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2011)

Stump looks like you shouldn't have any trouble keeping the wood shed full.  Those boys happy makes me happy, and all of this worth it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys been real busy I'll be back to posting updates soon.

Stump fundraiser Homelite 925, Stihl 075, Mac 10-10A, Husky mount 32" bar and chain, Ported 372 Top End, Hushy 285 
PayPal one of us.
[email protected]
[email protected]
Drawing will be Jan. 31st

Thanks guys.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 27, 2011)

Buy some tix!
















Chris


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 27, 2011)

Those pics are great Stumpy, really like the boys PPE ! Those are great gifts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Danno (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome vids of the boys cutting! Those are two good saws! Get them some eye wear, too. They make some shooting glasses for youth that would be good.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 27, 2011)

OK... Delay is over now... The welding of the handle wasn't strong enough... So I just scavenged another one from a 760... Parts washer time... I think it should run this week...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> OK... Delay is over now... The welding of the handle wasn't strong enough... So I just scavenged another one from a 760... Parts washer time... I think it should run this week...



Shoot! Sorry that saws been a PITA for you Matt............Now that you got that new handle on there I guess I'm off to PayPal to buy some more raffle tickets............LOL!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a decomp. valve too... 
:big_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Stumpy-Which of the boys are wearing YOUR chaps???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 27, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hey Stumpy-Which of the boys are wearing YOUR chaps???:hmm3grin2orange:



Ha HA,:biggrin: Those were part of their Christmas. They usually have to take turns wearin mine.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Ha HA,:biggrin: Those were part of their Christmas. They usually have to take turns wearin mine.



Glad ya'll had a great Christmas Stumpy! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## powerking (Dec 27, 2011)

Stump, those aren't even my boys and I sure am dam proud of them! You need to pat yourself on the back and give yourself a "job well done" They're doin a great job following in your footsteps!
Rich


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 27, 2011)

powerking said:


> Stump, those aren't even my boys and I sure am dam proud of them! You need to pat yourself on the back and give yourself a "job well done" They're doin a great job following in your footsteps!
> Rich



Thanks Rich, Those boys love runnin, workin on, & talkin chainsaws. The older two boys are into them too, just not like the younger ones are.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 28, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Shoot! Sorry that saws been a PITA for you Matt............Now that you got that new handle on there I guess I'm off to PayPal to buy some more raffle tickets............LOL!!!!



Look what else I found in the goodie pile Jon... 






:hell_boy:

May have to get some tickets for this one myself... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Look what else I found in the goodie pile Jon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look like NOS parts........man the other side of that saw is gonna be jealous..........LOL!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 28, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Those look like NOS parts........man the other side of that saw is gonna be jealous..........LOL!!!!



No it won't... :msp_sneaky:

She won't look new, but she'll be cleaned good and make someone a good 6 cuber...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> No it won't... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> She won't look new, but she'll be cleaned good and make someone a good 6 cuber...



Man I like a heavy old 6 cuber.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 28, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I like a heavy old 6 cuber.



Probably keep that comment from the wife....................LOL!!! I know for certain my wife would be pretty pissed if I said something like that....................:biggrin:


----------



## SilverEddie (Dec 29, 2011)

*What Can We Do?*

Hey, guys,

I was on here huntin' for Stumpy (even though he doesn't know me) because he had his business listed in our bartering community over here at the American Open Currency Standard.

Well, needless to say I found out about his shop burning down and wanted to know what we can do to help out?

I would like to find out how I can donate something valuable for auction or maybe another way to help out.

I've subscribed to this thread so I should find out when someone replies.

Anyway, thanks for letting me say my peace.

-Eddie


----------



## atvguns (Dec 29, 2011)

Just giving this a little bump


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, Stumpy just left out of here (little more than an hour ago) and I filled his car up with crap that I hope he can use. We had a good visit.

Thanks again to all that are helping him out.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Probably keep that comment from the wife....................LOL!!! I know for certain my wife would be pretty pissed if I said something like that....................:biggrin:



???? She is already married to a peg leg midget :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 29, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Well, Stumpy just left out of here (little more than an hour ago) and I filled his car up with crap that I hope he can use. We had a good visit.
> 
> Thanks again to all that are helping him out.


 Did you get a hug


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 29, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Did you get a hug



Stumpy's always tryin to hug my leg... an stuff.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 29, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy's always tryin to hump my leg... an stuff.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 30, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Did he leave before Stumpy put his gloves on !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy's always tryin to hug my leg... an stuff.



At least he didn't give ya a kiss...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> At least he didn't give ya a kiss...:msp_thumbup:



Hey, you weren't supposed to ever bring that up:embarrassed3:
I was very volnerable at the moment:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy's always tryin to hug my leg... an stuff.



At least it was yer good leg. I was hopein the other would give out & you'd fall over:love1:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 30, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy's always tryin to hug my leg... an stuff.





Hedgerow said:


> At least he didn't give ya a kiss...:msp_thumbup:





Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, you weren't supposed to ever bring that up:embarrassed3:
> I was very volnerable at the moment:hmm3grin2orange:





Stumpys Customs said:


> At least it was yer good leg. I was hopein the other would give out & you'd fall over:love1:



Some real backwoods Ozark stuff going on here, it looks like.....

Is this how you all get to making avatar pictures round there?


Chris


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 30, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> ???? She is already married to a peg leg midget :hmm3grin2orange:



WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is the first step to recovery finally admitting your a midget:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> At least he didn't give ya a kiss...:msp_thumbup:



heck i would have given him a big hug and kiss,,, he is such a hunk of sexy man:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> heck i would have given him a big hug and kiss,,, he is such a hunk of sexy man:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



And weighs more than 200 lbs. And his waste size is bigger than his bra size, but thats getting to be close on Stumpy, way closer than on most of your chics.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 30, 2011)

*Are there any latest pics of the ‘Stump Shack’?*

Are there any latest pics of the ‘Stump Shack’? 

What are the latest plans for the New shop? Any progress?

It’s good to see that the kids were taken care of for Christmas!

Is there anything that you still need?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 30, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> ???? She is already married to a peg leg midget :hmm3grin2orange:



John,
*Update* I am officially wearing two shoes now, that match...........:msp_tongue: Oh yeah, and I can help carry the groceries without worry of injury.......Ahem? I ain't no midget either, a Goofball yes, but a normal height Goofball.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> *Update* I am officially wearing two shoes now, that match...........:msp_tongue: Oh yeah, and I can help carry the groceries without worry of injury.......Ahem? I ain't no midget either, a Goofball yes, but a normal height Goofball.



Enjoy your new lease on life... The improved handle and exhaust cover are now installed on the 075... Next up? The recoil cover... Will post pics Monday...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I ain't no midget either, a Goofball yes, but a normal height Goofball.



ain't what tbone says about you:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 30, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ain't what tbone says about you:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



That was just the 'Shine talkin'


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> That was just the 'Shine talkin'



Hey... Who had shine and didn't share!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 30, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2011)

Freehand said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey... Don't you be giving us that grinning face... You're bringing the wild game bird to the next GTG...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 30, 2011)

Well... I dont have tools, dont have the time to get down to help stumpy... 
But I do have a new avatar he can google-eye at!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Well... I dont have tools, dont have the time to get down to help stumpy...
> But I do have a new avatar he can google-eye at!





Freehand said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:





o8f150 said:


> ain't what tbone says about you:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Three from here.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 30, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... Don't you be giving us that grinning face... You're bringing the wild game bird to the next GTG...



"K"


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2011)

Freehand said:


> "K"



That looks extremely nasty! You dont eat that do you?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Dec 31, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> That looks extremely nasty! You dont eat that do you?



no he doesn't eat it. PLEASE DON"T ask for pictures of what he does with it...


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 31, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> John,
> *Update* I am officially wearing two shoes now, that match...........:msp_tongue: Oh yeah, and I can help carry the groceries without worry of injury.......Ahem? I ain't no midget either, a Goofball yes, but a normal height Goofball.



:monkey:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2011)

Hank Chinaski said:


> no he doesn't eat it. PLEASE DON"T ask for pictures of what he does with it...



I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2011)

Freehand said:


> "K"



That takes nasty to a whole new level...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 31, 2011)

I need to see pics of what Freehand does with that chicken.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I need to see pics of what Freehand does with that chicken.




:msp_ohmy::eek2::msp_scared::arg::shame3::bad_smelly:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 31, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I need to see pics of what Freehand does with that chicken.



that about figures for you:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## apse (Jan 1, 2012)

Just trying to return to the topic of the thread...(well at least your sense of humor is back). Sometimes you backwoods folks worry us a little. :msp_sneaky:
Glad to see things improving for you Stumpy!

Happy New Year,

Brian and Tina


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

Things have been a lil crazy around here the last week or so. I'll be posting some updated picks of the shack hopefully tomorrow. Also be watchin fer a Stumpys back in business thread in the near future.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 2, 2012)

This thread had slowed down some I'll push it in a couple days. I will be gone all day today.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2012)

Spent all day in Harrison, but put a couple pieces back on the 075 when I got back. I'll get it done soon!!! I promise!!! Kind of a fat bottomed girl ain't it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Spent all day in Harrison, but put a couple pieces back on the 075 when I got back. I'll get it done soon!!! I promise!!! Kind of a fat bottomed girl ain't it...:hmm3grin2orange:



Beautiful. I so want that saw.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Spent all day in Harrison, but put a couple pieces back on the 075 when I got back. I'll get it done soon!!! I promise!!! Kind of a fat bottomed girl ain't it...:hmm3grin2orange:



Be easy wif my saw brody!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Spent all day in Harrison, but put a couple pieces back on the 075 when I got back. I'll get it done soon!!! I promise!!! Kind of a fat bottomed girl ain't it...:hmm3grin2orange: =GUOTE]
> 
> The fat bottom girls need lovin too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Be easy wif my saw brody!:msp_thumbsup:



You ain't got an old 36" large mount around there for tuning purposes do ya?


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You ain't got an old 36" large mount around there for tuning purposes do ya?



Yes, yes i do. When ya coming over to get it??:hmm3grin2orange:

Wait, you said large mount. Have to look.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Yes, yes i do. When ya coming over to get it??:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wait, you said large mount. Have to look.



Hmmm... I'll come up with a plan... Or you could just deliver it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok here's some updated pics. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0968.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0968.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0969.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0969.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0971.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0971.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0986.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0986.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is the Boy's work area that they got all set up.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0974.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0974.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Feels good to be wrenchin again. I thank God & AS for all of this.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=100_0976.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/100_0976.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## powerking (Jan 2, 2012)

One of the things I like best about those pics stumpy, is the laptop with Arboristsite on it!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking real good there Stumpy. Looks like a nice lay out. I never have met you in person but I hope to meet you someday. If you ever have a gtg at your place I would like to come and play. I have never been to Missouri before sound like a fun trip.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good Stumpy Except thats the wrong brand for true healing.:big_smile:


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 2, 2012)

powerking said:


> One of the things I like best about those pics stumpy, is the laptop with Arboristsite on it!



he needs the same i have in mine,, a pole for the dancers and a frig:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2012)

Lookin' good Stumpy, lookin' REAL good


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> he needs the same i have in mine,, a pole for the dancers and a frig:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Barely enough room fer my fat azz to dance in let alone a fat girl on a pole. Frig would be nice.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking real good there Stumpy. Looks like a nice lay out. I never have met you in person but I hope to meet you someday. If you ever have a gtg at your place I would like to come and play. I have never been to Missouri before sound like a fun trip.


Thanks Andy, would love to have you down sometime. 


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looking good Stumpy Except thats the wrong brand for true healing.:big_smile:


Maybe so, but it's alot better than the BBQed ones I've been cleanin on. I don't think I'll ever complain about cleanin caked on sawdust ever again.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks Andy, would love to have you down sometime.
> 
> Maybe so, but it's alot better than the BBQed ones I've been cleanin on. I don't think I'll ever complain about cleanin caked on sawdust ever again.:hmm3grin2orange:



I am not sure where you live but I googled distance from my place in MN to springfield MO and it is only 10hr+. Maybe this summer sometime?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am not sure where you live but I googled distance from my place in MN to springfield MO and it is only 10hr+. Maybe this summer sometime?



I'm 6 miles south of Cabool, Mo. 70 miles east of Springfield.


----------



## wendell (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You ain't got an old 36" large mount around there for tuning purposes do ya?



I've got one but not sure I want creamsicle germs on it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## an?qus (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Ok here's some updated pics.



That's crazy, Stumpy! God sure is good! What an amazing fellowship this AS is! You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 3, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Yes, yes i do. When ya coming over to get it??:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wait, you said large mount. Have to look.





powerking said:


> One of the things I like best about those pics stumpy, is the laptop with Arboristsite on it!





andydodgegeek said:


> Looking real good there Stumpy. Looks like a nice lay out. I never have met you in person but I hope to meet you someday. If you ever have a gtg at your place I would like to come and play. I have never been to Missouri before sound like a fun trip.





Stumpys Customs said:


> Barely enough room fer my fat azz to dance in let alone a fat girl on a pole. Frig would be nice.



Got me a few well intentioned peeps repped in here.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Stump, what kind of little bench lathe is that?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Stump, what kind of little bench lathe is that?



It's a Central Machinery model #45861 9X20. Bout the perfect size for what I need to do with it.(thats what she said):msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 3, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Stump, what kind of little bench lathe is that?





Stumpys Customs said:


> It's a Central Machinery model #45861 9X20. Bout the perfect size for what I need to do with it.(thats what she said):msp_biggrin:



you need somebody to show you how to make it go, you holler...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2012)

Stump the pics look good, can't wait to come see it this spring.
Hedgrow the saw is looking great. You still have some time left to finish that saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I've got one but not sure I want creamsicle germs on it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hold on there big guy!!! Why would you have a large Stihl mount bar???!!! You ain't steppin out on the dolmar's are you??? :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> ... Frig would be nice.



you got space on your ceiling for it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am not sure where you live but I googled distance from my place in MN to springfield MO and it is only 10hr+. Maybe this summer sometime?



GTG the end of March / first of April... :monkey:


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks GREAT Stumpy! Good to see you wrenching again!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I've got one but not sure I want creamsicle germs on it. :hmm3grin2orange:



It won't be that lucky sitting in your garage, unless its for the real orange saw or that blue one or the 2171.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> GTG the end of March / first of April... :monkey:



Be sure to post the details on it. If I know when it is I will take sometime off work and make the journey south. Is there any good BBQ joints around there I want some RIBS.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Be sure to post the details on it. If I know when it is I will take sometime off work and make the journey south. Is there any good BBQ joints around there I want some RIBS.



I'm sure we could find some... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's a Central Machinery model #45861 9X20. Bout the perfect size for what I need to do with it........



Have you been able to use it yet? If you have, what are your first impressions on it's quality? I've looked at them and have wondered about their quality. How's the backlash in the lead screws? Are the ways tight/smooth? How's the power? Do you use it for popups?

Not that I need a lathe.....(I have a 6" SB and a 10" (forget the brand)...)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Jon....:msp_rolleyes:

[video=youtube;wilqjW3nhgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilqjW3nhgA[/video]

It lives!!!
Now I get to find a bar and play with it for a couple days!!!
You guys don't mind a little yellow sawdust on it do ya???
:big_smile:

My resident carb expert Todd picked just the right carb for it from my can of spares... The guy is just a carb Guru...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Jon....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> [video=youtube;wilqjW3nhgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilqjW3nhgA[/video]
> 
> ...



Very nice work Matt. I'm glad it came together, and as for you running it, I wouldn't mind one bit. Heck I threw in a loop of chain when i shipped you the saw on the off chance someone could kick in a bar. 
After seeing how it turned out I feel compelled to buy more raffle tickets........LOL!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Very nice work Matt. I'm glad it came together, and as for you running it, I wouldn't mind one bit. Heck I threw in a loop of chain when i shipped you the saw on the off chance someone could kick in a bar.
> After seeing how it turned out I feel compelled to buy more raffle tickets........LOL!!!!!



Me and Todd are BOTH gonna be buying a few of those... She's a cool old saw...
Just sayin...
And stuff...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Jan 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hold on there big guy!!! Why would you have a large Stihl mount bar???!!! You ain't steppin out on the dolmar's are you??? :msp_wink:



Of course not. It's on the 166 with a few slight modifications. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Jon....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> [video=youtube;wilqjW3nhgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilqjW3nhgA[/video]
> 
> ...



VERY NICE!  You do great work! :msp_thumbsup: I may have to get some more tickets too!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> Of course not. It's on the 166 with a few slight modifications. :hmm3grin2orange:



In that case, go ahead and send both down... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice job on the 075. I love those saws. Alot of torque, just set it on a big nasty log and let it do the work. Man I hope I win that thing.
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## promac850 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpy, I need a list of the saws that you have already replaced... I am trying to cook something up for you, and don't want to give you a duplicate of something you have... 

It won't be a new Husky or Stihl, but it might be one of the good 80's early 90's saws. (no, not a PM610 or one of its brothers, I promise)

And it'll be ported, by me. I do wish to know the opinions of someone that does have a real good hand in porting.


----------



## R DeLawter (Jan 4, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Have you been able to use it yet? If you have, what are your first impressions on it's quality? I've looked at them and have wondered about their quality. How's the backlash in the lead screws? Are the ways tight/smooth? How's the power? Do you use it for popups?
> 
> Not that I need a lathe.....(I have a 6" SB and a 10" (forget the brand)...)




The South Bend lathes are quite usable for chain saw work and there are a lot of them around ( some have lots of wear ) but you can still do some decent work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

Having trouble with my PayPal anyone know how or where there is a setting in PayPal to receive funds from overseas?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Having trouble with my PayPal anyone know how or where there is a setting in PayPal to receive funds from overseas?



I ran a biz and did lots of overseas paypal, may be in what type of account you have set up (personal, business, etc) as I don't think there is a setting for it.
If you look you can call them. Their customer service is usually pretty responsive.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Having trouble with my PayPal anyone know how or where there is a setting in PayPal to receive funds from overseas?



That's strange, I've never had a prob receiving from overseas?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 4, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Have you been able to use it yet? If you have, what are your first impressions on it's quality? I've looked at them and have wondered about their quality. How's the backlash in the lead screws? Are the ways tight/smooth? How's the power? Do you use it for popups?
> 
> Not that I need a lathe.....(I have a 6" SB and a 10" (forget the brand)...)



I've been playin around with it. made a few popups outta BBQed pistons. power & quality is good, everything could stand to be adjusted as far as the lead in goes. It was a used machine & somewhat neglected. It'll do fine for what I need.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

sunfish said:


> That's strange, I've never had a prob receiving from overseas?



PM sent.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent.



Replied and PM send across the pond. 

I'd be glad to forward any $ to Stump through my paypal.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent.





Hank Chinaski said:


> I ran a biz and did lots of overseas paypal, may be in what type of account you have set up (personal, business, etc) as I don't think there is a setting for it.
> If you look you can call them. Their customer service is usually pretty responsive.





Hedgerow said:


> Me and Todd are BOTH gonna be buying a few of those... She's a cool old saw...
> Just sayin...
> And stuff...
> :msp_sneaky:



Got me some folks repped up in here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

Stump PayPal from members sent.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent.



Paypal received and forwarded to the Stump Man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2012)

Stump my own PayPal sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2012)

*A thank you post.*

This thread started out as a we need to help Stump and a bunch of members stepped to the plate and knocked it out of the park. I thank all of you. Then it turned into a raffle members donating stuff other members donating for tickets, thanks all. It has been a great thread when we get a little closer to the 31st I post more.  All those that gave in the beginning was turned into tickets.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This thread started out as a we need to help Stump and a bunch of members stepped to the plate and knocked it out of the park. I thank all of you. Then it turned into a raffle members donating stuff other members donating for tickets, thanks all. It has been a great thread when we get a little closer to the 31st I post more.  All those that gave in the beginning was turned into tickets.



I would like to thank everyone also and you Stephen for jumping in and getting all this started and helping out so much.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This thread started out as a we need to help Stump and a bunch of members stepped to the plate and knocked it out of the park. I thank all of you. Then it turned into a raffle members donating stuff other members donating for tickets, thanks all. It has been a great thread when we get a little closer to the 31st I post more.  All those that gave in the beginning was turned into tickets.



You got the ball rolling on this Stephen and then it really took off. Repped


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 5, 2012)

I got him too...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got him too...



Yeah, I heard he's "easy" like that...................LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, I heard he's "easy" like that...................LOL!!!!!



Your # just came up Jon. Repped


----------



## wendell (Jan 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 6, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This thread started out as a we need to help Stump and a bunch of members stepped to the plate and knocked it out of the park. I thank all of you. Then it turned into a raffle members donating stuff other members donating for tickets, thanks all. It has been a great thread when we get a little closer to the 31st I post more.  All those that gave in the beginning was turned into tickets.



I'd hit ya again, but I gotta spread it. JR


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 6, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Paypal received and forwarded to the Stump Man.



Rep forwarded to you.



atvguns said:


> I would like to thank everyone also and you Stephen for jumping in and getting all this started and helping out so much.



Thanks for selling a saw for Stumpy's benefit........rep sent.



jra1100 said:


> I'd hit ya again, but I gotta spread it. JR



I spread it plenty so I can hit ya' again..................SLAP!!!! That'll leave a mark.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 6, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> I'd hit ya again, but I gotta spread it. JR



I have one for you JR,anyone who shows up for a gtg with sweet rolls and klondike bars deserves
a lot rep.:smile2:


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> I have one for you JR,anyone who shows up for a gtg with sweet rolls and klondike bars deserves
> a lot rep.:smile2:



Sure was fun wasn't it Jim. I only wish that I didn't have to leave early. Looking forward to next year already. Maybe we can get Stumpy to come up and visit us in Iowa. JR


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 6, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> Sure was fun wasn't it Jim. I only wish that I didn't have to leave early. Looking forward to next year already. Maybe we can get Stumpy to come up and visit us in Iowa. JR



I remember them rolls, very fondly, as a matter of fact. Thank you again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 6, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> Sure was fun wasn't it Jim. I only wish that I didn't have to leave early. Looking forward to next year already. Maybe we can get Stumpy to come up and visit us in Iowa. JR



Whiskey and bacon... Those are the magic items used to lure the elusive Strumpet to a GTG... Without them, you might be just spittin' into the wind...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd love to make it to more GTG's. food in general is a good lure fer me.


----------



## DSS (Jan 7, 2012)

Good to see things are coming around bro. I just fixed up with you for some bars that Anthony donated. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 10, 2012)

DSS said:


> Good to see things are coming around bro. I just fixed up with you for some bars that Anthony donated. Keep your chin up.



My chin's up, shoulders back, chest out, and proceeding forward.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 10, 2012)

And your up early.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> My chin's up, shoulders back, chest out, and proceeding forward.



if you're going thru all that to get your manbra on, you need to lose a little weight man... 




*VERY happy you're bouncin' back brother.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'd love to make it to more GTG's. food in general is a good lure fer me.



.....and trees.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 10, 2012)

All good here with the muffler and (bar and chains).
Had A LOT of work with her besides just a couple holes.
And last night was are anniversary so the bride made get cleaned up for the evening!!!

Brad I am sending NOS bar and new chains. 
Hate to see the saw tested with them.
Sure you got some hangin around for that.

If I get off on time I will check back this evening.
Every one seems to want there power on!! LOL


----------



## promac850 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey stumpy, if I fix up the old Poulan 3000 series... and send that your way when you can accommodate it, would you want it? 

I reckon a guy like you might actually like the saw... especially ported and muff modded...

I might drop the base gasket as well... 

What do you think?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 14, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Hey stumpy, if I fix up the old Poulan 3000 series... and send that your way when you can accommodate it, would you want it?
> 
> I reckon a guy like you might actually like the saw... especially ported and muff modded...
> 
> ...







If he doesn't have room for it there is always a place in Kentucky...............

J/K Stump.....I wouldn't REALLY try to cabbage on your best saw!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 14, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Hey stumpy, if I fix up the old Poulan 3000 series... and send that your way when you can accommodate it, would you want it?
> 
> I reckon a guy like you might actually like the saw... especially ported and muff modded...
> 
> ...



Sounds cool to me. I'll do somthing with it. Would be a neat project.



rms61moparman said:


> If he doesn't have room for it there is always a place in Kentucky...............
> 
> J/K Stump.....I wouldn't REALLY try to cabbage on your best saw!
> 
> ...



LOL, It would go good with my other "orange poulans".:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 16, 2012)

*First pics of the raffle McCulloch 10-10A*



















Gave it a good cleaning. Will do a bit more yet before it goes out. Cleaned all the crap out from under the flywheel cover, clutch cover, in the carb box, around the fins and coil, etc. Blew out the AF. Cleaned out the recoil mechanism, repaired the starter spring by heating and rebending the end. Burned my finger in the process (d'oh!) Installed a new rope. Works much better now that it rewinds as it should.................and no longer has an 18" rope. 

Compression is VERY good. Don't have a gauge ATM. Now it's waiting on a new loop of chain from 8433Jeff, and some small bits from Duke Thieroff (gas cap, rear handle insert, etc). I'll put a carb kit in it sometime in the next few days. It starts and runs now, but fresh diaphragms won't hurt. Bar is a 16" McCulloch branded hardnose .058G bar that's in good shape. Most of the paint and logos remain. The # on it coresponds to the OEM bar listed in the IPL.

Color doesn't look the same as what's in the pic. Turned more 'yellow' in the pic for some reason. Only broken bit is a small bit missing from the lower right corner edge of the clutch cover (second pic). Won't hurt anything. There's a few light corrosion spots and some paint knocked/rubbed off............but overall it's a good solid low-time saw that will be a good fun runner for somebody. It has a good rim drive drum too. I'll post a pic or two when the chain is on and I've finished cleaning.

The saw is a Model *600002U* 10-10A with an *11* serial # prefix. That puts it between 1970 and 1972. Here's a link for the IPL.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/McC...0002U_MAC_10_10A_12_70_to_05_72_IPL_92374.pdf


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 16, 2012)

Eccentric said:


>



Thanks man nice pics.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 16, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Sent.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man nice pics.





Eccentric said:


> Gave it a good cleaning. Will do a bit more yet before it goes out. Cleaned all the crap out from under the flywheel cover, clutch cover, in the carb box, around the fins and coil, etc. Blew out the AF. Cleaned out the recoil mechanism, repaired the starter spring by heating and rebending the end. Burned my finger in the process (d'oh!) Installed a new rope. Works much better now that it rewinds as it should.................and no longer has an 18" rope.
> 
> Compression is VERY good. Don't have a gauge ATM. Now it's waiting on a new loop of chain from 8433Jeff, and some small bits from Duke Thieroff (gas cap, rear handle insert, etc). I'll put a carb kit in it sometime in the next few days. It starts and runs now, but fresh diaphragms won't hurt. Bar is a 16" McCulloch branded hardnose .058G bar that's in good shape. Most of the paint and logos remain. The # on it coresponds to the OEM bar listed in the IPL.
> 
> ...



Repped.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 16, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Repped.



Got 2 of the three... "The Man" won't let me hit Stephen for a while... 
Always conspiring to keep me down... :msp_angry:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Got 2 of the three... "The Man" won't let me hit Stephen for a while...
> Always conspiring to keep me down... :msp_angry:





Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man nice pics.



I got both of ya' 'cause "The Man" wasn't lookin' my way........That, and the fact that I am a self admitted repper of illrepute(Rep Ho)..........LOL!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Rupe, Stump Paypal sent.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 16, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> snip...
> 
> Gave it a good cleaning. Will do a bit more yet before it goes out. Cleaned all the crap out from under the flywheel cover, clutch cover, in the carb box, around the fins and coil, etc. Blew out the AF. Cleaned out the recoil mechanism, repaired the starter spring by heating and rebending the end. Burned my finger in the process (d'oh!) Installed a new rope. Works much better now that it rewinds as it should.................and no longer has an 18" rope.
> 
> ...



Just out of curiosity, you didn't happen to use the Zama C2 I sent you on that 10-10, or did you?

If my carb is on there, I will probably buy some tickets... if not, I might buy tickets anyhow.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 17, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Just out of curiosity, you didn't happen to use the Zama C2 I sent you on that 10-10, or did you?
> 
> If my carb is on there, I will probably buy some tickets... if not, I might buy tickets anyhow.



Nope. That Zama is still on the shelf Kyle. The raffle 10-10A has a good 2-needle Walbro SDC already.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's kick this back to the top. Come on guys.....................................kick some money into the Stumpy fund. Do it in an increment divideable (is that a word?) by 10. You'll get one 'ticket' for the raffle for each $10. Drawing's on 01/31/2012.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 21, 2012)

I get paid on the 27th and it looks like I'll have some cash left over after buying this with my check;


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 21, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I get paid on the 27th and it looks like I'll have some cash left over after buying this with my check;



That thing would be as handy as a pocket on a shirt.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 21, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That thing would be as handy as a pocket on a shirt.:msp_thumbsup:



Too bad its not a pocket on my wife's shirt. Then I'd even feel good using it! (Just remember its funny cause I said it, not any of you!)


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, its been awhile since I have been on, but it looks like this thread has really taken off! Glad to see you back in action Stump. WSC, pay pal sent, glad to see there are still decent people in this world.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Posting to put my signature at the bottom.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 22, 2012)

*AHH, where did the 272-VW thread go????*

I posted to the 272 VW motorsport thread last night, and can't find it today? What happened to it?
Am I in trouble? JR


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> I posted to the 272 VW motorsport thread last night, and can't find it today? What happened to it?
> Am I in trouble? JR



No most likely got deleted. Lets not talk about it here.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> No most likely got deleted. Lets not talk about it here.



Your absolutely right. I meant to start a new thread, but hit reply to on here somehow. I did start a new thread though. Sorry bout the mistake, this thread is way more important than what I was talking about. I'm a bit sad that there is not more going on here. JR


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I got both of ya' 'cause "The Man" wasn't lookin' my way........That, and the fact that I am a self admitted repper of illrepute(Rep Ho)..........LOL!!!!!



Plus your a peg leg goofball :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump for the move.

Here is an excellent chance to help a brother out. Please refer to original post for details.


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 23, 2012)

Stump, I just went through your photobucket looking at the pictures of how you are setting up your new "shop". It is looking good and I'm going to steal a few of your ideas for using space and storing tools. 

Good to see you getting cooped up. Ya' gonna wear a nice fluffy rooster tail while you work in there? Maybe borrow an old big bird costume?:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 23, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> I'd hit ya again, but I gotta spread it. JR



I got him for ya!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 23, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> I got him for ya!!!!




Thanks man, I appreciate it. I tried to hit you for hitting him, but I gotta spread it. I wonder if you could hit yourself for me? But I digress. JR


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this thread followable?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 23, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> Is this thread followable?



Bout as much as any other.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread will wind back up in a few days for the drawing.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> This thread will wind back up in a few days for the *drawing*.



What!?! There's an Art contest? I'm pretty good at drawing with charcoal, but please don't tell me this has to be done in pastels......:msp_scared: I'm constantly mixing up Mauve, and Fuschia seeing as how I'm Red/ Green colorblind I'm sure you understand............


----------



## atvguns (Jan 25, 2012)

Not many more days left on this one Guys better git in while you can!!!!!!!

WSC do you have a list of what all is being raffled in this thread I can't remember and don't have time to read the whole thread to bring it all forward.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 25, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Not many more days left on this one Guys better git in while you can!!!!!!!
> 
> WSC do you have a list of what all is being raffled in this thread I can't remember and don't have time to read the whole thread to bring it all forward.



Yep its in my signature.

Sure been happy with the three threads for him.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 26, 2012)

Pay Day! Sent.


----------



## R2D (Jan 26, 2012)

Got to GREEN rep a whole bunch of good DOODs in here! Nice to see ya up and going Stumpy and nice to see people are still giving! 

Stumpy
Parrisw
atvguns
hankchinaski
JRA1100
Riverrat2
Hddnis
Tbone75
Nitro-fish
Rudedog


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Got a few reps in here, and Eccentric should have his chain tomorrow for the 10-10.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 26, 2012)

road2damascus said:


> Got to GREEN rep a whole bunch of good DOODs in here! Nice to see ya up and going Stumpy and nice to see people are still giving!
> 
> Stumpy
> Parrisw
> ...





As usual, left out.......:sad:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 26, 2012)

[


RVALUE said:


> As usual, left out.......:sad:



I tried to hit ya but it said I had to spread you around


----------



## R2D (Jan 26, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> As usual, left out.......:sad:



I couldn't hit ya. I got you earlier this week bro-ham-ious maximus!


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Got a few reps in here, and Eccentric should have his chain tomorrow for the 10-10.



Thanks Jeff. Got your PM. The other parts needed for the saw came to me from Chris T a couple days ago. Will post updated pics as soon as I get it all squared away. I'm off tomorrow, and will be working on saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey folks dont forget about the dolkita saw we are giving away to help out Stumpy. The info and link is in my signature. It is looking like a heckuva nice saw.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2012)

Hannah helped daddy rebuild the SDC in the Stumpy raffle 10-10A this afternoon. Cleaned the saw a bit more and added the bar plates and grip insert Duke T sent. Starts and runs even better now. Piston and cylinder look great through the exhaust port. Tons of compression. Cleaned off the red paint some numbnuts had sprayed on the good used fuel cap that Duke had sent to replace the cracked cap on this saw. Still finishing that little bugger. It'll look good on the saw once all cleaned up, as it's one of the "Mac in the box" types. Put everything away and went to the mailbox. A box from some Jeff V. character was waiting for me. A brand spankin' new loop of Oregon 73LGX and some carb kits were inside. Thanks my friend! I'll put the chain on, finish up with fuel cap, and shoot some pics tomorrow. Somebody's gonna be happy with this cool litle saw for sure.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 27, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Hannah helped daddy rebuild the SDC in the Stumpy raffle 10-10A this afternoon. Cleaned the saw a bit more and added the bar plates and grip insert Duke T sent. Starts and runs even better now. Piston and cylinder look great through the exhaust port. Tons of compression. Cleaned off the red paint some numbnuts had sprayed on the good used fuel cap that Duke had sent to replace the cracked cap on this saw. Still finishing that little bugger. It'll look good on the saw once all cleaned up, as it's one of the "Mac in the box" types. Put everything away and went to the mailbox. A box from some Jeff V. character was waiting for me. A brand spankin' new loop of Oregon 73LGX and some carb kits were inside. Thanks my friend! I'll put the chain on, finish up with fuel cap, and shoot some pics tomorrow. Somebody's gonna be happy with this cool litle saw for sure.



Pics or it didn't happen!

Glad those parts could help you out, my man, that's what I have those saws there for. Not a better cause out there to help out with, either.


Chris


----------



## wendell (Jan 27, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Hannah helped daddy rebuild the SDC in the Stumpy raffle 10-10A this afternoon. Cleaned the saw a bit more and added the bar plates and grip insert Duke T sent. Starts and runs even better now. Piston and cylinder look great through the exhaust port. Tons of compression. Cleaned off the red paint some numbnuts had sprayed on the good used fuel cap that Duke had sent to replace the cracked cap on this saw. Still finishing that little bugger. It'll look good on the saw once all cleaned up, as it's one of the "Mac in the box" types. Put everything away and went to the mailbox. A box from some Jeff V. character was waiting for me. A brand spankin' new loop of Oregon 73LGX and some carb kits were inside. Thanks my friend! I'll put the chain on, finish up with fuel cap, and shoot some pics tomorrow. Somebody's gonna be happy with this cool litle saw for sure.



Wow, that's some serious deja vu.


I swear I just read that somewhere else. :msp_confused:


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 27, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Glad those parts could help you out, my man, that's what I have those saws there for. Not a better cause out there to help out with, either.
> 
> ...



I'll shoot some pics soon as I finish off that dang gas cap. Carb cleaner took most of it off. The paint's still sticking to the sides. There's a grey, sunfaided surface on the top. Looks like it will pollish off. I'll get it done, but don't want to be too aggressive and ruin it.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> Wow, that's some serious deja vu.
> 
> 
> I swear I just read that somewhere else. :msp_confused:



Not exactly the same Steve. You need to lay off the vodka!


----------



## wendell (Jan 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Not exactly the same Steve. You need to lay off the vodka!



I don't believe I said exactly, Aaron.

Maybe you should stop polishing your Knob





Creek.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> I don't believe I said exactly, Aaron.
> 
> Maybe you should stop polishing your Knob
> 
> ...



Easy Steve. That vodka comment hit too close to the (Makers) Mark?:jester:


----------



## wendell (Jan 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Easy Steve. That vodka comment hit too close to the (Makers) Mark?:jester:



Stop hijacking Stumpy's thread.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> Wow, that's some serious deja vu.
> 
> 
> I swear I just read that somewhere else. :msp_confused:



*There's* the hijack Steve! Posted by some hooligan right after my on-topic raffle saw update post. 





Besides...............since I donated a saw to the raffle......................................doesn't that entitle me to a bit of leeway in the shenanegans department???:jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> *There's* the hijack Steve! Posted by some hooligan right after my on-topic raffle saw update post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea sure, a little back and forth has brought in a couple more donations.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea sure, a little back and forth has brought in a couple more donations.



Happy to be of service! I wish this thread was kept at the top of the 'regular' Chainsaw index (like 'stickies' USED TO BE). Keeping it stashed in the 'stickies' dungeon isn't doing the cause any good. OK...............rant off....


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Happy to be of service! I wish this thread was kept at the top of the 'regular' Chainsaw index (like 'stickies' USED TO BE). Keeping it stashed in the 'stickies' dungeon isn't doing the cause any good. OK...............rant off....



Stuff like this is exactly the reason why they need to be on the front page.

I could really make some inflammatory comments, but I'd rather not.


Chris


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm making tickets this weekend, there is just two days left to get in here guys.  Thanks to all you have donated. 

Stump is back on his feet this thread has served its purpose well. We are not the only thing that got him back up but we did get to help.


A great AS member once told me "we can't fix the word just pick a spot and make a difference" I think we have done that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 29, 2012)

so if i get some $ in the mail tomorrow will that count? i went and lolligaged and the deadline crept up on me?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 29, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm making tickets this weekend, there is just two days left to get in here guys.  Thanks to all you have donated.
> 
> Stump is back on his feet this thread has served its purpose well. We are not the only thing that got him back up but we did get to help.
> 
> ...



In before (Raffle) lock.


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2012)

Before it's over, could somebody repost the pictures of all of the items?


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Jan 29, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> In before (Raffle) lock.



+1


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> Before it's over, could somebody repost the pictures of all of the items?



what he said.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 29, 2012)

I got the 10-10A all squared away, and will shoot and post up some pics tonight. Made one final test cut before draining it, running it dry, and cleaning it up. It's a STRONG runner. Lights right off and revs/idles/oils great. Has a sharp, new loop of Oregon 3/8"-.058G 73LPX chisel (only one cut through a 6" piece of green apple wood) on it. I'm gonna miss that saw, but I'm sure somebody will be very happy with it!


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 30, 2012)

*Here are the pics of the McCulloch 10-10A*































I didn't get the "Mac in the box" gas cap squared away yet. Damn valve in it is melted, and it resisted getting the aweful red paint stripped off. I'll send the saw out with a good cap from one of my other saws. The glare on the 'bottom' pic makes it look like there's corrosion. It's only bare mag where the paint has worn off.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Buy some tix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the 925 Duke put up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> so if i get some $ in the mail tomorrow will that count? i went and lolligaged and the deadline crept up on me?



PM me we will work it out. I Can cover you till it gets here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

Honkie said:


> Here are the pics I promised guys, I forgot how heavy this beast is! The bar will stay here, it is the only one I had on hand that fit at the time.


Here is a link to where the 288 pics are.



Hedgerow said:


> Oh Jon....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> [video=youtube;wilqjW3nhgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilqjW3nhgA[/video]
> 
> ...



Here is the 075.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweet 075. Sent.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM me we will work it out. I Can cover you till it gets here.



thanks stephen. pm sent


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Sweet 075. Sent.



It is a cool old saw... I installed a decomp button in it... It needed one!!! Also, note to the lucky bugger who wins this brute... It will need to be tuned in the cut... I have no large mount Stihl bars to use on it, or I'd a put some hours on it!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

tickets 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here is a pic of all the tickets so far. I am caught up for now.


----------



## an?qus (Jan 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> tickets 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a pic of all the tickets so far. I am caught up for now.



Raffling the donuts?? I'm in!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

​


anéqus said:


> Raffling the donuts?? I'm in!!



Stephen has an affinity for the doughnuts...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 30, 2012)

i always call them duff-nuts in honor of the english language affinity for non consistency. i.e.- tough = tuff. just sayin fwiw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

Stump Paypal sent.


----------



## wendell (Jan 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump Paypal sent.



You've got mail!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> You've got mail!



Thanks, tickets made.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump Paypal sent.



Got it:msp_thumbup:


wendell said:


> You've got mail!



You're alright, I don't care what Stephen says about you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 30, 2012)

3 questions. When will you be drawing? How much did we make for Stumpy? Are the donuts included? Mmmm donut.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> 3 questions. When will you be drawing? How much did we make for Stumpy? Are the donuts included? Mmmm donut.



Man? I got no idea... But one thing I can guarrantee.... Stephen will have all the stats when this is all over... Cause that's how WSC rolls...


----------



## jc3116 (Jan 31, 2012)

Count me in again. Hope I'm not too late. 

If so, it's still money well spent.
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

No its not to late the drawing is tonight at 7PM my Time (central). I will quit taking Pay Pal at 5PM.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> 3 questions. When will you be drawing? How much did we make for Stumpy? Are the donuts included? Mmmm donut.



1. Tonight 7PM
2. I have made 510 tickets I had to round up on 4 or 5 tickets so, just a few bucks short of 5,000.00 
3. The donuts are included, but can only be picked up at the April GTG In MO.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Stump payPal sent, trying to stay cought up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump payPal sent, trying to stay cought up.



Doin a fine Job Stephen. 

Thanks again everybody. Still don't have the words ( or maybe aint smart enough to think em up), But Thanks to all that have helped in any way. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## an?qus (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Doin a fine Job Stephen.
> 
> Thanks again everybody. Still don't have the words ( or maybe aint smart enough to think em up), But Thanks to all that have helped in any way. :msp_thumbup:



These guys busted their humps, and it came from their hearts. It' humbling to *us* to see what they've done. What a miracle they've caused to happen here. Wish we could rep 'em all every day, and wish we could've done more to help out, Stump! 

We'll bring the coffee to go with the donuts. In this part of the world, we usually bring the donuts! Coffee is up in NH!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> 1. Tonight 7PM
> 2. I have made 510 tickets I had to round up on 4 or 5 tickets so, just a few bucks short of 5,000.00
> 3. The donuts are included, but can only be picked up at the April GTG In MO.



I'm thinkin' I may have to bring Stephen a couple dozen of these...







We'll run his saws while he's in a 2 hour sugar coma...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

i too am awed. glad i got to participate with my piddly donation but glad anyway. ready to start putting the shop up whenever stumpy's ready. when's that gonna be? don't think i ever heard how the discussion with the insurance company went; got an update?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm new here to ArboristSite, and what's this all about? Is Stumpy his real name? If so how tall is he? What kind of raffle is happening, are there any AS hats being raffled off? If so, count me in..........LOL!!!!

Just funnin' y'all. This has been so great to follow, and Stephen thanks for keeping track of all the comings and goings. Man this must have been harder to keep track of than tryin' to watch ADHD kids at the carnival...............LOL!!!


p.s. I'd really like to win my 075 back after all the great work Matt put into it..........whoever ends up with it is getting one sweet old saw. So thanks for getting it in shape Matt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm new here to ArboristSite, and what's this all about? Is Stumpy his real name? If so how tall is he? What kind of raffle is happening, are there any AS hats being raffled off? If so, count me in..........LOL!!!!
> 
> Just funnin' y'all. This has been so great to follow, and Stephen thanks for keeping track of all the comings and goings. Man this must have been harder to keep track of than tryin' to watch ADHD kids at the carnival...............LOL!!!
> 
> ...



Matt done a great job on the 075  I wish I could win it myself but I left mine and mothers tickets out of the pile. I do wish you luck in the drawing.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> ... I left mine and mothers tickets out of the pile...



nope. put your tickets back in the pile. i know you're trying to avoid the appearance of evil so get some unbiased third party to draw the ticket. maybe the guy at the gas station down the road. you should be in the drawing. just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt done a great job on the 075  I wish I could win it myself but I left mine and mothers tickets out of the pile. I do wish you luck in the drawing.


 
I just wish I had a bar for it... Then I could ship it out to the winner packed full of yellow sawdust...
That'd make it more valuable...
And stuff...
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> nope. put your tickets back in the pile. i know you're trying to avoid the appearance of evil so get some unbiased third party to draw the ticket. maybe the guy at the gas station down the road. you should be in the drawing. just sayin.



AS has been good to me I have won my fair share, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.

The winners are

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Alternate 7.
Alternate 8.


The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone. It may take a little time to get the word to all the winners. I hope most are on tonight.  

Homelite 925 Donated by Duke
Stihl 075 Donated by Jon1212
10-10A Donated By Eccentric
32" bar Donated by 08F150
Ported 372 Top End Donated by Andyshine77
285 Donated by Honkie


I'm posting this now to make it easy for me tonight, I got to go work a couple hours, I'll be back.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the list Stephen. The only problem is Duke Thieroff should be at the bottom of the list.........that guy is smoking them Newport Menthols, and choking out the rest of us........LOL!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on, Number 1!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Come on, Number 1!!



so whatcha gonna pick if you are?


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Uh, nope, not gonna tip my hand. :jester:







I'd be pretty happy with any of it. uttahere2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

well then i'll be no. 1


----------



## 54stude (Jan 31, 2012)

Just sent paypal, in before the buzzer...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

54stude said:


> Just sent paypal, in before the buzzer...



Just made your ticket.


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2012)

Any action off the other thread?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

wendell said:


> Any action off the other thread?



Yep it helped thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.

The winners are

1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
2. Steve Stasiowski 
3. Chuck Baker 
4. Wendell
5. Marsha Thue 
6. Chuck Baker
Alternate 7. Joshua Peterson 
Alternate 8. Veronica myers 


The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone. It may take a little time to get the word to all the winners. I hope most are on tonight.  

Homelite 925 Donated by Duke
Stihl 075 Donated by Jon1212
10-10A Donated By Eccentric
32" bar Donated by 08F150
Ported 372 Top End Donated by Andyshine77
285 Donated by Honkie


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm happy for all the winners and very happy for Stumpy.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.
> 
> The winners are
> 
> ...



What's with all the real names? I don't know who to be pissed at....er.....I mean congragulate.......LOL!!!!!

P.S. Great job WSC, rep sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> What's with all the real names? I don't know who to be pissed at....er.....I mean congragulate.......LOL!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Great job WSC, rep sent.



Thats how they done me on the MS 460 

Thats the way they come in in pay pal. I know a few of them if they don't step up and clame a prize.  I can also look up on paypal the ones that Paypaled me I can't see user name of the ones that payed stump direct.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> What's with all the real names? I don't know who to be pissed at....er.....I mean congragulate.......LOL!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Great job WSC, rep sent.



I think I know one of those names... I better not have to ship that 075 to Wisconsin!!! 
Just kidding... Congratulations all...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot to add my wife drew all the names. I just sat here in the living room while she was in the kitchen and drew 8 tickets and put them in order on the table.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think I know one of those names... I better not have to ship that 075 to Wisconsin!!!
> Just kidding... Congratulations all...



Haha. Yeah that's the one I thought I recognized too.............LOL!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think I know one of those names... I better not have to ship that 075 to Wisconsin!!!
> Just kidding... Congratulations all...



But he could use a big Stihl. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lfnh (Jan 31, 2012)

Nicely done WSC and all contributors - especially the donors!
Great thread, start to finish :msp_thumbup:

Now as for the duff-nuts


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> But he could use a big Stihl. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey I had a big Stihl around here somewhere, now where did that saw run off too?...............oh yeah that's right ...............................Nevermind....................LOL!!!

Congragulations to all the winners, even if one of 'em is that guy that needs a kick in the pants (Wendell).........:biggrin:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks for the list Stephen. The only problem is Duke Thieroff should be at the bottom of the list.........that guy is smoking them Newport Menthols, and choking out the rest of us........LOL!!!



LAWL!


Non-menthols!

Haven't been a menthol smoker for years.

Newport recently came out with a non-menthol smoke. Only reason I buy em is cause they are cheap.


Homie.

How you doin you turd-burglar?
How's the ankle?

Chris


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot to add my wife drew all the names. I just sat here in the living room while she was in the kitchen and drew 8 tickets and put them in order on the table.



Are you saying I should have given *her* the 'C Note?' :bang:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> LAWL!
> 
> 
> Non-menthols!
> ...



Not sure how to respond to any of this???...............oh I know............*Reported*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.
> 
> The winners are
> 
> ...




#1 updated


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think I know one of those names... I better not have to ship that 075 to Wisconsin!!!
> Just kidding... Congratulations all...



that's what i thought too. he don't need any saws. now me, i could use some. congrats to all the winners. good job stephen. maybe we'll get to run the saw at the gtg if we can get him to overcome the inertia.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> #1 updated



Had a feelin' she'd be the first to go...
:too_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.

The winners are

1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
2. Steve Stasiowski 
3. Chuck Baker 
4. Wendell 
5. Marsha Thue 
6. Chuck Baker
Alternate 7. Joshua Peterson 
Alternate 8. Veronica myers 


The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone. It may take a little time to get the word to all the winners. I hope most are on tonight.  

Homelite 925 Donated by Duke
Stihl 075 Donated by Jon1212 Gone
10-10A Donated By Eccentric
32" bar Donated by 08F150
Ported 372 Top End Donated by Andyshine77
285 Donated by Honkie

Bringing it to the current page


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Had a feelin' she'd be the first to go...
> :too_sad:



111cc's of sweet ol' saw is easy to take first. I would be okay with an occasional picture of that saw..........you know not joint custody, but at least to stay in touch:frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> 111cc's of sweet ol' saw is easy to take first. I would be okay with an occasional picture of that saw..........you know not joint custody, but at least to stay in touch:frown:



Me too funny how I get attached to a saw I have never cut with. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Not sure how to respond to any of this???...............oh I know............*Reported*


Random statements from a verbal engineer.

The "homie" came out as a result of the Newports.

I think what I meant to say was;

Jonathon, how are you, friend?

How are things on the west coast?

Is your ankle healing appropriately? 

Good day, kind fellow,

The Duke of Thierry


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ill take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.
> 
> The winners are
> 
> ...



I appreciate being able to play a small part in all of this. Plenty of folks have taken care of me, whether it be parts, manuals or any other number of things and I appreciate it.

Not to mention Stumpy is "alright.". I personally wouldn't use the term "strait-up dude" or "my kinda fella" when speaking about him. 

Just kidding!

Rumplestumpskin deserves it all, that's for sure.

Chris


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Random statements from a verbal engineer.
> 
> The "homie" came out as a result of the Newports.
> 
> ...



*Reported* Someone stole Chris Thieroff's account information, and is making a very good attempt to make him appear well spoken, and appropriate. I for one will not stand for this!!!
I ask that a moderator look into this at once, and revoke the privledges of this impostor.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> *Reported* Someone stole Chris Thiroff's account information, and is making a very good attempt to make him appear well spoken, and appropriate. I for one will not stand for this!!!
> I ask that a moderator look into this at once, and revoke the privledges of this impostor.



Now that is funny.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> *Reported* Someone stole Chris Thiroff's account information, and is making a very good attempt to make him appear well spoken, and appropriate. I for one will not stand for this!!!
> I ask that a moderator look into this at once, and revoke the privledges of this impostor.



Hey you quivering wick whistle.....

I'm da same guy that poasts on here all da time. I can poast all kindz of kewl stuff when I want two.

Hoo are yoo too tell me who I am and hoo I'm not?


How cum this danged autospell funkshin on my iPhone always trys to ficks the werds I tipe. I kno how two spell and speek jest fine.

Look I wrote a storee yesturday 

Mary had a lamb and she took it to a farm when she was happy and she loved her sheep as much as she could with her lovely love of animals sometimes she would pet her sheep and sometimes she would not bit she would always feed her sheep because sheep need fed especially when they are hungry for food as food is what sheep like to eat and eating is important for sure.



How was dat?


Chris


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Hey you quivering wick whistle.....
> 
> I'm da same guy that poasts on here all da time. I can poast all kindz of kewl stuff when I want two.
> 
> ...



is this tree wacker? or dh1984?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too funny how I get attached to a saw I have never cut with. :hmm3grin2orange:



Its a sickness....


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> is this tree wacker? or dh1984?



Awww, come on man. Now that was a low blow!


Chris


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm out for the night been a long day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Awww, come on man. Now that was a low blow!
> 
> 
> Chris



sorry dude. just came from the swap meet where he's back. couldn't help myself. seemed like there was a door i had to walk through. just to make it up to ya - you get two free shots at me. be advised i don't insult easily though. been called more things, and resembled many of them, than i can recall.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> is this tree wacker? or dh1984?



Jerry you beat me to it..........:biggrin: Speaking of ol' DH Wacker, he came out of his hole, and didn't see his shadow yet over in the swap meet thread.........LOL!!!!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sorry dude. just came from the swap meet where he's back. couldn't help myself. seemed like there was a door i had to walk through. just to make it up to ya - you get two free shots at me. be advised i don't insult easily though. been called more things, and resembled many of them, than i can recall.



I'll take it like a man, no problem. I get a kick out of this type of thing! I can't blame ya for firing off a DH comment, I would've too, given the opportunity.



I'd fire a shot or two at ya but since you actually asked for a couple I won't give you the time of day.

Haha, I had just read Dh's post over in the swap meet and thought to myself "is this man ever gonna get the picture?"



Chris


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Jerry you beat me to it..........:biggrin: Speaking of ol' DH Wacker, he came out of his hole, and didn't see his shadow yet over in the swap meet thread.........LOL!!!!




I feel much better now, the only member of this forum held in lower regard than I, well maybe the shop monkey too, swooped in at the last moment and saved me from dropping to a substandard level. I think I'm going to send him some rep and some "Christmas giving" chit.

Lovin' life right now.

Still sittin pretty, one rung above substandard!

Sweet!

Chris


----------



## atvguns (Jan 31, 2012)

I am pretty sure that I am on the winners list But you missspeled my name:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I feel much better now, the only member of this forum held in lower regard than I, well maybe the shop monkey too, swooped in at the last moment and saved me from dropping to a substandard level. I think I'm going to send him some rep and some "Christmas giving" chit.
> 
> Lovin' life right now.
> 
> ...



Chris,
I'm glad to see you in here, it's been really quiet around here, and it's good to have someone to "pick" back and forth with.
I had no idea Newport made Non-Menthols.........Huh? I learned something new today......mission complete.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 31, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I am pretty sure that I am on the winners list But you missspeled my name:hmm3grin2orange:



James I didn't realize you went by Marsha as well.........


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Chris,
> I'm glad to see you in here, it's been really quiet around here, and it's good to have someone to "pick" back and forth with.
> I had no idea Newport made Non-Menthols.........Huh? I learned something new today......mission complete.:msp_thumbup:



Glad to be the fella messing with you, it's been awhile. I haven't been spending to much time with my buds on here. Just a bit of phone conversations and stuff.

As far as the Newports are concerned yes, they made them years ago in my early smoking career but they didn't catch on as they were charging a premium price for them. Suddenly they came back when tobacco started getting taxed more at the federal level and are being sold any where from 2-3 bucks a pack cheaper than the premium brands. That's why I buy them.

Not to mention they look cool when you have no shirt on and sporting a sag.


Chris


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations to all of those who won. To the rest, your all winners to me. Pretty cheesy huh:msp_thumbsup:

Thanks to everyone, I'm not sure where I'd be without the help from my brothers & sisters & even DUke here on AS. not gonna worry about that. I'm looking to the future & the best year I've ever had. May God be with all of you as He has been with me. Dangit, now I'm startin to tear up.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont cry. Ya big baby.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Dont cry. Ya big baby.



Hold me!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hold me!!:hmm3grin2orange:



A hug?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hold me!!:hmm3grin2orange:



We love ya bro'... But NO!!! Not for a hundred bucks!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

logging22 said:


> A hug?



You ain't gettin no "holdin" either Les... Just put it out of yer mind!!! Go cut a tree down or sumpthin'...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

Dang Hedge, You aint gonna give me no lovein????


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dang Hedge, You aint gonna give me no lovein????



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## showrguy (Jan 31, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I’ll take this time to thank everyone who donated stuff, everyone that donated money for the drawing, and all those that sent Stump stuff in the beginning of this thread.
> 
> The winners are
> 
> ...



holly chittt !!!
i won twice...i never win anything...
number 3 and 6 are me, honestly though, i did'nt donate with hopes of wining anything...
if i had to pick anything, i'd say the 32" bar is the only thing i could/would actually use, if it's a stihl mount 3/8, .050.. or stihl large mount (880) 404, .063
if not, i'm just as happy to remove myself from the results and proceed with the alternates or however you guys would like to handle it...
ya see, i'm a stihl guy, i have pretty much every saw covered from ms200 to the ms880, some x's 2, some are ported, others need to be, that'll come eventually i guess/hope...
i would'nt feel real good about myself taking two items i'd absolutely never use and putting them on feebay or craigs list just to make a few bucks..... i'd rather them go to someone that actually would/could use and appreciate them them....... not, that i'm not appreciative, i hope ya know !!!
i just think it's really funny that my tickets were finally pulled in one of these things !!
a BIG thanks to ALL that have supported this adventure,
chuck baker

p.s. 
stumpy, ive seen you come along way since your misfortune......it's nice to be a very small part of that !!!!!!


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

hey stumpy do you need anything else i'm going around to yard sales and pawn shops and i might run across something you need.let me know what you need and i'll see if i can find it for you.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> holly chittt !!!
> i won twice...i never win anything...
> number 3 and 6 are me, honestly though, i did'nt donate with hopes of wining anything...
> if i had to pick anything, i'd say the 32" bar is the only thing i could/would actually use, if it's a stihl mount 3/8, .050.. or stihl large mount (880) 404, .063
> ...



Congrats Chuck.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> holly chittt !!!
> i won twice...i never win anything...
> number 3 and 6 are me, honestly though, i did'nt donate with hopes of wining anything...
> if i had to pick anything, i'd say the 32" bar is the only thing i could/would actually use, if it's a stihl mount 3/8, .050.. or stihl large mount (880) 404, .063
> ...



well, since we've known each other for all of 30 seconds we almost qualify as old pals. so you could send me one of the saws; i'd prefer the huskie since i don't have one but would also take the 925 unless you'd rather i had the 10-10. i was born in PA so that almost makes us neighbors and cutting buddies. just sayin.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Congrats Chuck.



Here Here Congrats Chuck would you do a favor and hold a lotto ticket until the drawing this Friday ?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2012)

well, since we've known each other for all of 30 seconds we almost qualify as old pals. so you could send me one of the saws; i'd prefer the huskie since i don't have one but would also take the 925 unless you'd rather i had the 10-10. i was born in PA so that almost makes us neighbors and cutting buddies. just sayin. 

sorry jerry,
if ida known we were neighbors before i wrote that we might coulda worked something out !!! hehehe..
i gotta stick to my word though.... i hope you understand....


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> holly chittt !!!
> i won twice...i never win anything...
> number 3 and 6 are me, honestly though, i did'nt donate with hopes of wining anything...
> if i had to pick anything, i'd say the 32" bar is the only thing i could/would actually use, if it's a stihl mount 3/8, .050.. or stihl large mount (880) 404, .063
> ...



Well, if it would make you feel better that guy in spot #4 would be happy to move up as he does have his eye on something there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> well, since we've known each other for all of 30 seconds we almost qualify as old pals. so you could send me one of the saws; i'd prefer the huskie since i don't have one but would also take the 925 unless you'd rather i had the 10-10. i was born in PA so that almost makes us neighbors and cutting buddies. just sayin.
> 
> sorry jerry,
> if ida known we were neighbors before i wrote that we might coulda worked something out !!! hehehe..
> i gotta stick to my word though.... i hope you understand....



hey, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. if you ain't got your word you ain't got nothin. i was born in easton. where you from?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. if you ain't got your word you ain't got nothin. i was born in easton. where you from?



born in harrisburg, lived in hershey till i was 13, moved to enola, lived there till 2002, built new house outside of marysville, been here since.......i'm 45 now.......yikesssssss


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, if it would make you feel better that guy in spot #4 would be happy to move up as he does have his eye on something there. :hmm3grin2orange:



hey weldell,
i'm ok with that, as long as everyone else is...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> born in harrisburg, lived in hershey till i was 13, moved to enola, lived there till 2002, built new house outside of marysville, been here since.......i'm 45 now.......yikesssssss



if you broker that deal you definitely gotta come to the gtg so's i can run the saw my good friend won't give me. lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll fix the list here in a few. Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

The winners are

1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish 
3. Wendell
4. Marsha Thue/ Chipherder I think 
5. Joshua Peterson 
6. Veronica myers 


The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone. It may take a little time to get the word to all the winners. I hope most are on tonight.  

Homelite 925 Donated by Duke
Stihl 075 Donated by Jon1212 Gone
10-10A Donated By Eccentric
32" bar Donated by 08F150
Ported 372 Top End Donated by Andyshine77
285 Donated by Honkie

Bringing it to the current page.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll fix the list here in a few. Thanks Chuck.



I thought you were off for the night. 


I was just joking!

Now I guess it is all up to Steve Stasiowski.

You really should've used our AS names. Nobody knows who the heck we are talking about.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

Dang, I just now noticed that a 285 husky was up for grabs.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> born in harrisburg, lived in hershey till i was 13, moved to enola, lived there till 2002, built new house outside of marysville, been here since.......i'm 45 now.......yikesssssss



hey chuck, 
gotta say you break the typical CAD mold and seem to be a standup kinda guy. i'd be proud to call you friend.
jerry


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> I thought you were off for the night.
> 
> 
> I was just joking!
> ...



i hope things work out for ya wendell, steve,......do you have a split personality ??? hehehehehe
why am i not in bed yet ??? oh yea, i'm giddy, i won !!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

The winners are

1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish 
3. Wendell
4. Marsha Thue/ Chipherder I think 
5. Joshua Peterson/ No AS User Name Given 
6. Veronica myers/ No AS user name Given.


The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone. It may take a little time to get the word to all the winners. I hope most are on tonight.  

Homelite 925 Donated by Duke
Stihl 075 Donated by Jon1212 Gone
10-10A Donated By Eccentric
32" bar Donated by 08F150
Ported 372 Top End Donated by Andyshine77
285 Donated by Honkie

Bringing it to the current page.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey chuck,
> gotta say you break the typical CAD mold and seem to be a standup kinda guy. i'd be proud to call you friend.
> jerry



thanks jerry,
but, oh no, no, no, no, no, i got the cad thing baddddd.......it's all orange and white though, and i don't see it changin..
got lotsa project saws, lotsa pretty runners, but "stihl", their all orange and white...
that's why i sorta donated back...... if'n ya know what i mean ??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

showrguy said:


> thanks jerry,
> but, oh no, no, no, no, no, i got the cad thing baddddd.......it's all orange and white though, and i don't see it changin..
> got lotsa project saws, lotsa pretty runners, but "stihl", their all orange and white...
> that's why i sorta donated back...... if'n ya know what i mean ??



I've had several of those red headed, pale bottomed saws come through here lately. I almost forgot how good Husky really are.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 1, 2012)

THIS JUST IN!!


If'n you happen to win there is also another option, this came directly from Stump himself.



Stumpy's Customs said:


> I will gladly retake my avatar photo with whomever wins and decides to take that as a prize.




Now, that's my personal fantasy, I'll tell you whut!



Chris


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> THIS JUST IN!!
> 
> 
> If'n you happen to win there is also another option, this came directly from Stump himself.
> ...



No offense, Stump, but I'm keeping the 075! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> THIS JUST IN!!
> 
> 
> If'n you happen to win there is also another option, this came directly from Stump himself.
> ...



Not quite sure I remember posting that.:msp_confused: 



Mill_wannabe said:


> No offense, Stump, but I'm keeping the 075! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't blame you. BTW keep an eye out for my next build thread. It'll be a Stihl 075 for another member. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

Stump just sent the PayPal from last night.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump just sent the PayPal from last night.



Got it buddy:msp_thumbup:



I want everybody to give a big round of applause to Work Saw Collector. He took it upon himself to do this for me, and done one heck of a job.  God broke the mold after he made you (and for prolly more than one reason):biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 1, 2012)

So who's takin' what? Gotta know _*who*_ to ship the McCulloch 10-10A to. Get's to pickin' guys....


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 1, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> So who's takin' what? Gotta know _*who*_ to ship the McCulloch 10-10A to. Get's to pickin' guys....



This is a problem of which I'm not familiar............I guess I should grateful I don't have to wait, nor do I have to ship anything...........:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> BTW keep an eye out for my next build thread. It'll be a Stihl 075 for another member. Gonna be interesting.



Oooh! I like the sound of that! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> So who's takin' what? Gotta know _*who*_ to ship the McCulloch 10-10A to. Get's to pickin' guys....



Does Nitro-Fish know we are waiting on him?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> Does Nitro-Fish know we are waiting on him?



patience grasshopper


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> patience grasshopper



The heck with that "noise", if I'd won something I'd have been as fast as ol' Randall on snapping up my prize.
I say 24 hours, and you go to the back of the line, or better yet you replace him with the prize donors according to which donated prize went first...........:msp_sneaky:......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> The heck with that "noise", if I'd won something I'd have been as fast as ol' Randall on snapping up my prize.
> I say 24 hours, and you go to the back of the line, or better yet you replace him with the prize donors according to which donated prize went first...........:msp_sneaky:......:hmm3grin2orange:



just yanking wendell's chain cause he's chomping to claim with might be claimed before him. kinda like street theater ya know. now that i don't have a dog in the race i can just sit back and observe. you bet your bippy i'd be impatient too.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> just yanking wendell's chain cause he's chomping to claim with might be claimed before him. kinda like street theater ya know. now that i don't have a dog in the race i can just sit back and observe. you bet your bippy i'd be impatient too.



Actually, I keep going back and forth between what's left so I want him to choose so I have one less shiny thing to distract me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> Actually, I keep going back and forth between what's left so I want him to choose so I have one less shiny thing to distract me.



definitely some very attractive choices.


----------



## chipherder (Feb 1, 2012)

Just visited here for the first time in a while and found out I had won something, which never happens. I've PM'ed WSC and asked to be removed from the list so someone else can have a shot. I really think someone else could use one of these great items more than I, and all I really wanted to do was help Stumpy. It is really amazing what everyone here has done to help him get back on his feet. BTW, name's not Marsha, had a friend send money through their PP account.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

chipherder said:


> Just visited here for the first time in a while and found out I had won something, which never happens. I've PM'ed WSC and asked to be removed from the list so someone else can have a shot. I really think someone else could use one of these great items more than I, and all I really wanted to do was help Stumpy. It is really amazing what everyone here has done to help him get back on his feet. BTW, name's not Marsha, had a friend send money through their PP account.



If that's how you feel, why don't you just take the bar from o8? Since he's away at camp, you probably will never see it anyway. 

And it's time for everybody to stop with the altruistic crap. You're making the rest of us look bad. Especially that guy that claimed the 075 23 seconds after his name got drawn. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> If that's how you feel, why don't you just take the bar from o8? Since he's away at camp, you probably will never see it anyway.
> 
> And it's time for everybody to stop with the altruistic crap. You're making the rest of us look bad. Especially that guy that claimed the 075 23 seconds after his name got drawn. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nice one Wendell..................:msp_w00t: 23 seconds? Shoot, I thought maybe Randall was sitting there at WSC's kitchen table when the names were drawn..............LOL!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

if all you people keep declining wsc's gonna have to draw more tickets. hope he didn't put em in the fire.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winners are
> 
> 1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
> 2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish
> ...



Updated the list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 1, 2012)

I have sent Nitro-Jish a PM.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> if all you people keep declining wsc's gonna have to draw more tickets. hope he didn't put em in the fire.



It appears not since mdavlee has now slid into #6. (Unless there is another Michael Lee around :msp_biggrin: )


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> If that's how you feel, why don't you just take the bar from o8? Since he's away at camp, you probably will never see it anyway.
> 
> And it's time for everybody to stop with the altruistic crap. You're making the rest of us look bad. Especially that guy that claimed the 075 23 seconds after his name got drawn. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I would have claimed that gem in under 12 seconds... 
Just sayin... 
It's just cool... Well, for a sorry. Creamsickle that is...


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 1, 2012)

That's me. 

I think Josh Peterson is unclestache.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I would have claimed that gem in under 12 seconds...
> Just sayin...
> It's just cool... Well, for a sorry. Creamsickle that is...



Just put it in the box like we talked about... OK?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> if all you people keep declining wsc's gonna have to draw more tickets. hope he didn't put em in the fire.



You had to say fire didn't you


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> That's me.
> 
> I think Josh Peterson is unclestache.



Who called you uncle mustache? :msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 1, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Just put it in the box like we talked about... OK?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Patience grasshopper... I got the day off today... The saw will ship ups tomorrow, and should be to you Mon. Or Tues... Got a bar for this sweetie yet? Remember, you'll have to tune this saw in wood... It should be a dandy for ya... Hope you enjoy it...


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Patience grasshopper... I got the day off today... The saw will ship ups tomorrow, and should be to you Mon. Or Tues... Got a bar for this sweetie yet? Remember, you'll have to tune this saw in wood... It should be a dandy for ya... Hope you enjoy it...



I'm working on locating a bar now. If anyone has a lead on one, I'm listening.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 1, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm working on locating a bar now. If anyone has a lead on one, I'm listening.



Check with your local dealer on a 41" Stihl bar with .404 chain .063 drivers... I know this sounds crazy, but I think they're trying to move these, and it suits the saw real well...


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 1, 2012)

chipherder said:


> Just visited here for the first time in a while and found out I had won something, which never happens. I've PM'ed WSC and asked to be removed from the list so someone else can have a shot. I really think someone else could use one of these great items more than I, and all I really wanted to do was help Stumpy. It is really amazing what everyone here has done to help him get back on his feet. BTW, name's not Marsha, had a friend send money through their PP account.



In that case, disregard the pm. :msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> I'm working on locating a bar now. If anyone has a lead on one, I'm listening.





Hedgerow said:


> Check with your local dealer on a 41" Stihl bar with .404 chain .063 drivers... I know this sounds crazy, but I think they're trying to move these, and it suits the saw real well...



Also, check Bailey's. They still had some 36" Carlton's in .404/.063 they were closing out last I checked.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 1, 2012)

I left a message for Josh (Unclestash) on FB that his name was drawn.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> Also, check Bailey's. They still had some 36" Carlton's in .404/.063 they were closing out last I checked.



They do indeed. That is plan B if I cannot find a Stihl bar.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 1, 2012)

Wha...huh??? I won?? Cool! 

Didn't know I had entered. Ya can't beat that! I guess it was worth it sending all that money to Stumpy. If he needs another 25 cents again, I'd be glad to send it. :tongue2:

So what do I do now? Send $400 to that poor gal in India so she can deposit $15 million into my account? :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You had to say fire didn't you



i thought that's why you had yur bbq so's we'd use that as the ultimate catch phrase.


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Wha...huh??? I won?? Cool!
> 
> Didn't know I had entered. Ya can't beat that! I guess it was worth it sending all that money to Stumpy. If he needs another 25 cents again, I'd be glad to send it. :tongue2:
> 
> So what do I do now? Send $400 to that poor gal in India so she can deposit $15 million into my account? :msp_wink:



You wait like the rest of us for Nitrofish to show up. opcorn:


----------



## promac850 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nitrofish? Who's that?


As for Stumpy, hang in there... your saw will be sitting on my bench sometime soon... hopefully before or right about when spring shows up.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 1, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Wha...huh??? I won?? Cool!
> 
> Didn't know I had entered. Ya can't beat that! I guess it was worth it sending all that money to Stumpy. If he needs another 25 cents again, I'd be glad to send it. :tongue2:
> 
> So what do I do now? Send $400 to that poor gal in India so she can deposit $15 million into my account? :msp_wink:



That's the spirit.
I'll PM ya her new account number with verification code


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Nitrofish? Who's that?
> 
> 
> As for Stumpy, hang in there... your saw will be sitting on my bench sometime soon... hopefully before or right about when spring shows up.



DOn't worry about the saw, just send me whats in yer avitar:msp_w00t: I don't even care if it's been on yer bench before. I think it'd look pretty good on mine


----------



## Wolfcsm (Feb 2, 2012)

I lost track of the 090G. Has it found a new home?

Hal


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 2, 2012)

Wolfcsm said:


> I lost track of the 090G. Has it found a new home?
> 
> Hal



Not yet Hal.
http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/188322.htm


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 2, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winners are
> 
> 1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
> 2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish
> ...



We have sent a PM back and forth we are gitting closer to this being over. :hmm3grin2orange:

Here you go Nitro-Fish just chose and its yours, guys I will be gone this evening someone step up and update the list after Nitro-Fish and Wendell chose.


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Wi8Fv0AJA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wi8Fv0AJA4[/video]


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Feb 2, 2012)

*Finally*

Sorry guys, been busy as a 1 armed paper hanger lately! I got the PM earlier today & didn't even have time to catch up on the thread yet. I know you want to get on with everything, so I'll get on with this, I will choose the 372 top end, thought long and hard about the 285, but I have an 056 Super that doesn't get used much except for stumps, so hopefully someone else will get more use from it (of course putting a 2100 top end on it crossed my mind, but again, maybe someone else can get more use from it). 
Glad to see you're getting back on track Stump; looking good for the new year & glad there was such a great response to this thread. Special thanks to WSC for getting it started, that is a true friend indeed. Great to know there are still good people in this world, the AS community has shown it will step up in a pinch.


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang, I didn't expect that.

I figured you'd make my decision easy.

Be back in a couple. :msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns (Feb 2, 2012)

Now who's holding up the show:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns (Feb 2, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winners are
> 
> 1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
> 2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish claimed 372 top end
> ...



List updated


----------



## lfnh (Feb 2, 2012)

Wendell ?

hello ??









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm thinking, I'm thinking. If y'all stop jabbering, I'd be done by now.

Actually, trying to find parts for the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm thinking, I'm thinking. If y'all stop jabbering, I'd be done by now.
> 
> Actually, trying to find parts for the one I'm leaning towards.


 I have a 925 parts saw if that helps


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

No, that makes it worse.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm thinking, I'm thinking. If y'all stop jabbering, I'd be done by now.
> 
> Actually, trying to find parts for the one I'm leaning towards.



ah, Wendell, your dinner's gettin cold


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought he had all day to think. You take his mind off bacon and he can't function...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 2, 2012)

now grasshopper. now. let's get this road on the show


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winners are
> 
> 1. Randall Carver/Mill_wannabe: 075
> 2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish: Ported 372 Top End
> ...



I was waiting on some info and was hoping to hear from Josh and also was surprised by what I decided so wanted to sit on it as I really thought I'd get the 925 or 10-10.

Sorry Chris and Aaron. :msp_sad:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hear that everybody? . . Wendell picked *bacon*. . . Lets move on down the list.















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2012)

If I'm seeing Honkie's pictures right, it looks like I'm in the market for some 285 dawgs.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2012)

Stump, whatcha think of the 365?


----------



## lfnh (Feb 2, 2012)

QUOTE=Metals406;3449354]Hear that everybody? . . Wendell picked *bacon*. . . Lets move on down the list.


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:[












:hmm3grin2orange:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Stump, whatcha think of the 365?



Very nice, Randy does a pretty good job on those. Very special saw for me. I've showed it off to a couple of locals & they thought it was funny that I had a saw that was built by my "competition", but then I tell em the whole story. They think it's pretty cool. Thanks again fellers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winners are
> 
> 1. Randall Carver He has clamed the 075 in a PM to me. Mill_wannabe
> 2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish
> ...



I will hunt the email in Paypal for the rest.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitro-Fish said:


> Sorry guys, been busy as a 1 armed paper hanger lately! I got the PM earlier today & didn't even have time to catch up on the thread yet. I know you want to get on with everything, so I'll get on with this, I will choose the 372 top end, thought long and hard about the 285, but I have an 056 Super that doesn't get used much except for stumps, so hopefully someone else will get more use from it (of course putting a 2100 top end on it crossed my mind, but again, maybe someone else can get more use from it).
> Glad to see you're getting back on track Stump; looking good for the new year & glad there was such a great response to this thread. Special thanks to WSC for getting it started, that is a true friend indeed. Great to know there are still good people in this world, the AS community has shown it will step up in a pinch.



PM Andyshine77 if he hasn't contacted you.



wendell said:


> I was waiting on some info and was hoping to hear from Josh and also was surprised by what I decided so wanted to sit on it as I really thought I'd get the 925 or 10-10.
> 
> Sorry Chris and Aaron. :msp_sad:



All three are great looking saws tough choice. I think The 285 will be great.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I was waiting on some info and was hoping to hear from Josh and also was surprised by what I decided so wanted to sit on it as I really thought I'd get the 925 or 10-10.
> 
> Sorry Chris and Aaron. :msp_sad:



Why do I feel like the kid at the dance that nobody wants to dance with? You still need to get a 10-series Mac Steve. Rules are rules...


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I was waiting on some info and was hoping to hear from Josh and also was surprised by what I decided so wanted to sit on it as I really thought I'd get the 925 or 10-10.
> 
> Sorry Chris and Aaron. :msp_sad:





Eccentric said:


> *Why do I feel like the kid at the dance that nobody wants to dance with? * You still need to get a 10-series Mac Steve. Rules are rules...



Well if that's the case, then I'm either _Slutty_, or _Hot_ since my saw got picked first, and to be quite honest I'm good with either reason.............LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Well if that's the case, then I'm either _Slutty_, or _Hot_ since my saw got picked first, and to be quite honest I'm good with either reason.............LOL!!!!!



Nope, it was who you brought with you. Just sayin'...


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Nope, it was who you brought with you. Just sayin'...



Well as long as we're bein' honest............the ol' girl was pretty beat to ugly, but still plenty good underneath the bumps, and bruises. Matt Hale is somewhat of a saw cosmetic surgeon, and he purtied her up, and found that her bottom and top end were still in great shape.


Now where's my rep, Randall?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Nope, it was who you brought with you. Just sayin'...



There can only be one prom queen... You get a bar yet?


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There can only be one prom queen... You get a bar yet?



Still hunting for a deal. I have a couple of leads.

Send me the tracking number in email when you get a chance, please.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There can only be one prom queen... You get a bar yet?





Mill_wannabe said:


> Still hunting for a deal. I have a couple of leads.
> 
> Send me the tracking number in email when you get a chance, please.



I stopped by an independent shop looking for a bar for the Husky 261.99 that atvguns put on eBay for Stumpy, but they couldn't come up with one. However as I was looking at the used bars what did I spy leaning against the wall? Yep, a large mount 36" Stihl Bar, used, but not abused.............to bad I don't have a saw that will fit it.................:wink2:


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I stopped by an independent shop looking for a bar for the Husky 261.99 that atvguns put on eBay for Stumpy, but they couldn't come up with one. However as I was looking at the used bars what did I spy leaning against the wall? Yep, a large mount 36" Stihl Bar, used, but not abused.............to bad I don't have a saw that will fit it.................:wink2:



The powerhead you need will be on the wrong coast soon. :taped:


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> The powerhead you need will be on the wrong coast soon. :taped:



That's okay, because I found a similar saw to replace it, and I know where to get a bar for it.......


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Still hunting for a deal. I have a couple of leads.
> 
> Send me the tracking number in email when you get a chance, please.



Done...


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 3, 2012)

I see it's my turn, now. Sorry so slow, but I spent the last 24 hours on a romantic getaway with the wife - I hope you understand! :msp_sneaky:

I looked though many pages here, but didn't find any info on the homelite 925 and the 10-10A - any info out there that might make my decision easier?
Thanks!


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> I see it's my turn, now. Sorry so slow, but I spent the last 24 hours on a romantic getaway with the wife - I hope you understand!
> 
> I looked though many pages here, but didn't find any info on the homelite 925 and the 10-10A - any info out there that might make my decision easier?
> Thanks!



Here are our earlier posts about the saws, with pics. The McCulloch 10-10A is a 54cc piston ported saw. This one has an excellent engine. Good 16" hardnose bar. Rebuilt carb. New loop of Oregon 73 3/8" chisel chain. Some paint worn/knocked off. Small thumbnail sized bit broken off of the lower leading edge of the clutch cover (doesn't affect anything). Starts, idles, revs, and cuts great. A great old "vintage" firewood saw. Best with a 16-24" bar, but will run a 28" if you're not heavy handed. No AV. Takes the Oregon D276, Oregon D176, and Windsor TMX bars. THe TMX and D176 bars are still in production. Needs nothing, and is ready to run.

The Homelite SXL-925 is an 82cc reed valve beast of an old "vintage" saw. Will run a 36" bar, but is best with a 20-30" bar. Chris is including a 20" sprocket tip bar with it. Takes the Oregon D096/D196 and Windsor UXL/TXL bars that are still in production. No AV Has a few minor things to fix that he has described in his posting:



Eccentric said:


> I didn't get the "Mac in the box" gas cap squared away yet. Damn valve in it is melted, and it resisted getting the aweful red paint stripped off. I'll send the saw out with a good cap from one of my other saws. The glare on the 'bottom' pic makes it look like there's corrosion. It's only bare mag where the paint has worn off.







Duke Thieroff said:


> Wish I had some cash to give over to Mr. Stumpy, times are tough so this is going to have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wendell (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like I didn't need to be in quite such a hurry. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> Looks like I didn't need to be in quite such a hurry. :msp_sneaky:



Shouldn't you be out dancing with that Euro girl you just picked up?


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Shouldn't you be out dancing with that Euro girl you just picked up?



Only if them Swedes smell like bacon.............LOL!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Only if them Swedes smell like bacon.............LOL!!!!!



More like dried fish.....:jester:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Way to spoil that image, Aaron, Capt. Buzzkill, Mr. Downer.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Way to spoil that image, Aaron, Capt. Buzzkill, Mr. Downer.



Happy to be of service. You forgot "Mr Subtle" however....


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 3, 2012)

*cricket* *cricket*


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> *cricket* *cricket*



Piston ported!!! Piston ported!!!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I think I'll go with the Mac. This sure is generous of you all to donate your time, money, tools, labor, and other things to help out Stumpy. AS sure is a great place. You guys are the best! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Feb 3, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Well, I think I'll go with the Mac. This sure is generous of you all to donate your time, money, tools, labor, and other things to help out Stumpy. AS sure is a great place. You guys are the best! :msp_thumbsup:



Way to go! Now Aaron can come in off that ledge.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Piston ported!!! Piston ported!!!!



Looks like Josh listened to you!



unclemoustache said:


> Well, I think I'll go with the Mac. This sure is generous of you all to donate your time, money, tools, labor, and other things to help out Stumpy. AS sure is a great place. You guys are the best! :msp_thumbsup:



You're most welcome. PM me your mailing address.

*Here's the updated Winners list:*

1. Randall Carver. Claimed the Stihl 075.
2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish. Claimed the Ported Husky 372 Top End.
3. Wendell. Claimed the Husky 285CD.
4. Joshua Peterson. Claimed the McCulloch 10-10A
5. Veronica myers. *Next Up To Choose!!!*
6. Michael Lee.

*Here be the prizes. The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone.*  

-Homelite SXL-925. Donated by Duke Thieroff.
-Stihl 075. Donated by Jon1212. *Gone!*
-McCulloch 10-10A. Donated By Eccentric. *Gone!*
-32" Husky mount sprocket nose bar. Donated by 08F150.
-Ported Husky 372 Top End. Donated by Andyshine77. *Gone!*
Husky 285CD. Donated by Honkie. *Gone!*







wendell said:


> Way to go! Now Aaron can come in off that ledge.



Thank God. It was getting windy out there. Still some good stuff left here!


_*Veronica Myers you're up! Choose from the two remaining items and post up.*_


----------



## wendell (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think she's a member so Stephen's going to need to send her an e-mail.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I don't think she's a member so Stephen's going to need to send her an e-mail.



Is she related to an AS member? I can think of one Mr. Myers here...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> I don't think she's a member so Stephen's going to need to send her an e-mail.



Who'd a thought giving away stuff would be so difficult???


----------



## atvguns (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Who'd a thought giving away stuff would be so difficult???



I guess everyone wasn't setting by the computer waiting for the results like I was and yet again I get nothing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Who'd a thought giving away stuff would be so difficult???



The beautiful thing is that people here were/are more concerned about helping Stumpy than getting the 'prizes'. 

Well everybody except for Wendel!:jester:



Just kidding you Steve my friend.


I was dying to win one of the saws. Was agonizing over which of the three "other" saws I'd pick if chosen. I've been wanting a good SXL925 for a while. A 285CD is an excellent saw, made before saws became so.........plastic. You did such a great job of bringing Jonathan's 075 up to snuff. 111cc is always a good thing (enough for me to consider owning a Stihl once again)

Heck, I would've been happy to 'just' win my 10-10A, as I'd grown attached to it through the time I spent getting it ready. Would've been stoked to get that 32" bar too.........either to keep for the hoped for big old Husky (480CD, 285CD, 1100CD, 2100CD, etc) or to modify to run on one of my old Macs. 

As for Josh's McCulloch 10-10A.................originally, I'd picked it up at a yard sale last summer and hadn't done much with it. Checked it out to be sure it would be a good runner, and was thinking about selling/trading it off since I wasn't (yet) attached to it, and I have other 10-series saws. Now I'm extremely glad that It helped bring in some more needed money for Stumpy (and that somebody else here will enjoy the saw). You can bet I'll be getting my 7-10A up and running soon to fill the 'voild' however....


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I guess everyone wasn't setting by the computer waiting for the results like I was and yet again I get nothing :hmm3grin2orange:



That sucks Spencer... Better luck next time???


----------



## atvguns (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That sucks Spencer... Better luck next time???



I am pretty sure God has it planned for me to get the 090 and by me not winning anything here confirmed that. Atleast in my mind anyway


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I am pretty sure God has it planned for me to get the 090 and by me not winning anything here confirmed that. Atleast in my mind anyway



What would you do with that sorry old shelf queen anyway???
I'm helping you cope with the disapointment now...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I am pretty sure God has it planned for me to get the 090 and by me not winning anything here confirmed that. Atleast in my mind anyway



That would be awesome, then I'd get to run it.


----------



## paccity (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What would you do with that sorry old shelf queen anyway???
> I'm helping you cope with the disapointment now...



shelf queen? i want to see that saw do some work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 4, 2012)

paccity said:


> shelf queen? i want to see that saw do some work.



Well, OK, but don't let it get too dirty!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 4, 2012)

paccity said:


> shelf queen? i want to see that saw do some work.



If it ends up as a shelf queen, you guys will NEVER hear the end of RandyMac's "boat anchor" comments......


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well, OK, but don't let it get too dirty!!!:msp_sneaky:



Shouldn't be a problem as long as they keep it away from that nasty hedgewood:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Looks like Josh listened to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update and I'll go look up email in Paypal now.


----------



## Honkie (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats Wendell! PM sent! I will get her out monday, and shoot ya the tracking numbers.


Kris


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks for the update and I'll go look up email in Paypal now.



I sent them an email. not sure who the member is. I think they used a friends paypal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

Next up is 

Peter Frank
Kevin Hoeth

I'll bring the other info forward in a few.




*Here's the updated Winners list:*

1. Randall Carver. Claimed the Stihl 075.
2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish. Claimed the Ported Husky 372 Top End.
3. Wendell. Claimed the Husky 285CD.
4. Joshua Peterson. Claimed the McCulloch 10-10A
5. Peter Frank
6. Kevin Hoeth

*Here be the prizes. The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone.*  

-Homelite SXL-925. Donated by Duke Thieroff.
-Stihl 075. Donated by Jon1212. *Gone!*
-McCulloch 10-10A. Donated By Eccentric. *Gone!*
-32" Husky mount sprocket nose bar. Donated by 08F150.
-Ported Husky 372 Top End. Donated by Andyshine77. *Gone!*
Husky 285CD. Donated by Honkie. *Gone!*


----------



## wendell (Feb 4, 2012)

What happened to mdavlee?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> What happened to mdavlee?



I was wondering the same thing...:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I was wondering the same thing...:msp_confused:



Veronica Myers didn't want anything Peter Frank said he wood speak for something tonight. I didn't know there was a member speaking up to one of the names.

I'll send a PM and see if he is in or what.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2012)

PM sent. Man this is getting tough :hmm3grin2orange: knowone wants to clame the stuff. I will add a Homelite 925 is a nice saw, everyone acting like it has cooties.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll take the 925 if its my turn. I have plenty of bars hanging around.


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Veronica Myers didn't want anything Peter Frank said he wood speak for something tonight. I didn't know there was a member speaking up to one of the names.
> 
> I'll send a PM and see if he is in or what.



Stephen, not sure what happened but it looks like you accidentally dropped Michael off the list. If Veronica doesn't want anything, Mike should be next.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent. Man this is getting tough :hmm3grin2orange: knowone wants to clame the stuff. I will add a Homelite 925 is a nice saw, everyone acting like it has cooties.



I'm not even on the list, but if you can't find a home for it, send it to Iowa. This saw reminds me of what Jonnie O'brien my saw Dr. of years ago said about a old David Bradley. "this is the perfect saw for a big dumb bas*&&d like you, it weighs a ton and is practically unbreakable". I think that also describes that old Hommy. JR


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'll take the 925 if its my turn. I have plenty of bars hanging around.



Cool I'll update the list in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2012)

*Here's the updated Winners list:*

1. Randall Carver. Claimed the Stihl 075.
2. Steve Stasiowski/ Nitro-Fish. Claimed the Ported Husky 372 Top End.
3. Wendell. Claimed the Husky 285CD.
4. Joshua Peterson. Claimed the McCulloch 10-10A
5. mdavlee Homelite 925
6. Peter Frank Gets the Bar. 

*Here be the prizes. The first person gets choice and so on till the stuff is gone.*  

-Homelite SXL-925. Donated by Duke Thieroff. Gone
-Stihl 075. Donated by Jon1212. *Gone!*
-McCulloch 10-10A. Donated By Eccentric. *Gone!*
-32" Husky mount sprocket nose bar. Donated by 08F150. Peter Frank
-Ported Husky 372 Top End. Donated by Andyshine77. *Gone!*
Husky 285CD. Donated by Honkie. *Gone!*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2012)

I thank all of you.

If anyone needs help contacting the donater Just PM me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 5, 2012)

only took 4 1/2 days to give these things away. wow! if i'da been first pick you woulda went to no. 2 in 15 minutes time. thanks for your work on this stephen and james


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 5, 2012)

Darnit. I was hoping people would keep 'passing' until my name eventually got drawn. I've had my eye on the Duke's SXL925 for a while now.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 5, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Darnit. I was hoping people would keep 'passing' until my name eventually got drawn. I've had my eye on the Duke's SXL925 for a while now.....



i'd of gone for the 075 first and the 925 second


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Feb 5, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> only took 4 1/2 days to give these things away. wow! if i'da been first pick you woulda went to no. 2 in 15 minutes time. thanks for your work on this stephen and james



That's pretty much what happened...


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> Stephen, not sure what happened but it looks like you accidentally dropped Michael off the list. If Veronica doesn't want anything, Mike should be next.



That what I thought - 

I don't know how I got up there so quickly..


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 5, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'll take the 925 if its my turn. I have plenty of bars hanging around.





THANK YOU!!

Glad you took the 925... Have a 770-D and a 360 auto in the ranks already.

Now I've gota get a bigger Husky than the 445, unless ya'll think it'll handle that bar

*Thank to contributing to my CAD guys!*

And a BIG thank you for all those that donated saws, time, parts, and money:yourock:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 5, 2012)

Mill_wannabe said:


> That's pretty much what happened...



yeah i know you responded pretty quickly. but took a while for the others. still glad for everyone that won and either claimed or didn't claim their prize. just sayin


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2012)

As if this thread didn't take enough odd turns at the end, I checked in last night after my seminar and had a reply from Honkie about shipping the 285. I happened to look over at his location and saw he is just south of Atlanta so I could've picked the saw up this weekend (although I'm not sure how the airline would feel about carrying on a chainsaw).


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 6, 2012)

wendell said:


> ...not sure how the airline would feel about carrying on a chainsaw).



been wondering bout that myself for some upcoming trips.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 6, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> been wondering bout that myself for some upcoming trips.



I remember someone telling a story about a guy that gave his Husqvarna to someone leaving the airport because the airline said "No way Jose" to the saw. I would FedEx it ahead of you if it is that important to you to have that saw where you are going..


----------



## parrisw (Feb 6, 2012)

RiverRat brought a saw to me from Texas on the plane, he packed it up properly in a box and checked it as baggage. Not sure what he did, but you can check with him.


----------



## kev1n (Feb 11, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Next up is
> 
> Peter Frank
> Kevin Hoeth
> ...



I was just checking back with this thread, I've been busy lately. Did I win something?
Kevin Hoeth


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 11, 2012)

kev1n said:


> I was just checking back with this thread, I've been busy lately. Did I win something?
> Kevin Hoeth



Pm WSC to see where he's at in the selection process...


----------



## wendell (Feb 11, 2012)

kev1n said:


> I was just checking back with this thread, I've been busy lately. Did I win something?
> Kevin Hoeth



Unfortunately, I believe you were added to the list in error when the #5 person was accidentally left off as the list was moved forward.

Sorry, Kevin. As if the Packers pathetic playoff effort wasn't bad enough. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> Unfortunately, I believe you were added to the list in error when the #5 person was accidentally left off as the list was moved forward.
> 
> Sorry, Kevin. As if the Packers pathetic playoff effort wasn't bad enough. :msp_sad:



You are a cruel man Wendell... Just cruel...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You are a cruel man Wendell... Just cruel...
> :msp_sneaky:



Dont forget fluffy. Oh, and funny as hell.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 11, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Dont forget fluffy. Oh, and funny as hell.



True-dat... And don't forget squeezable an stuff...


----------



## kev1n (Feb 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> Unfortunately, I believe you were added to the list in error when the #5 person was accidentally left off as the list was moved forward.
> 
> Sorry, Kevin. As if the Packers pathetic playoff effort wasn't bad enough. :msp_sad:



That's some funny stuff there Wendell, I just about woke the wife up laughing. I guess the pack nor I can catch a break in this cruel world.


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 20, 2012)

Got my raffle saw from Eccentric yesterday! He did a bang-up job on this saw, IMHO. Hope Stumpy is off to a good start now.














Vid won't embed, but here's the link. http://youtu.be/d-wU-1G9udQ


View attachment 229964
View attachment 229965


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

Good grief!!! How did he send it??? Pony express???


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good grief!!! How did he send it??? Pony express???



He sent it by way of *embarassed guy who's been living paycheck to paycheck for the last several months with many unexpected expenses (so wasn't able to spare the shipping $$$ right after the drawing), yet wanted to help a guy who's shop burned down anyways...*

They're not as well known as the established carriers. I don't recomend going with them if you have a choice...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> He sent it by way of *embarassed guy who's been living paycheck to paycheck for the last several month with many unexpected expenses (so wasn't able to spare the shipping $$$ right after the drawing), yet wanted to help a guy who's shop burned down anyways...*
> 
> They're not as well known as the established carriers. I don't recomend going with them if you have a choice...:msp_thumbup:



Well? He got him a dandy Mac... Guess that's all that matters... You get rep...


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well? He got him a dandy Mac... Guess that's all that matters... You get rep...



Thanks. I had the $$$ in my PP account before the drawing...................but spent it on a couple donations/raffle tickets for myself. Held out 'til the last day, but HAD to get in on the action...:msp_sad:


----------



## an?qus (Mar 20, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> He sent it by way of *embarassed guy who's been living paycheck to paycheck for the last several months with many unexpected expenses (so wasn't able to spare the shipping $$$ right after the drawing), yet wanted to help a guy who's shop burned down anyways...*
> 
> They're not as well known as the established carriers. I don't recomend going with them if you have a choice...:msp_thumbup:



That's about par for the course as I've seen it in my short time here. AS guys never cease to amaze me, and I feel privileged in "knowing" you all (with a rare exception)


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well? He got him a dandy Mac... Guess that's all that matters... You get rep...




And some for you, too! :smile2:





Eccentric said:


> Thanks. I had the $$$ in my PP account before the drawing...................but spent it on a couple donations/raffle tickets for myself. Held out 'til the last day, but HAD to get in on the action...:msp_sad:





anéqus said:


> That's about par for the course as I've seen it in my short time here. AS guys never cease to amaze me, and I feel privileged in "knowing" you all (with a rare exception)




And you guys as well. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 20, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Got my raffle saw from Eccentric yesterday! He did a bang-up job on this saw, IMHO. Hope Stumpy is off to a good start now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice saw, nice legs, nice ppe - oh wait, never mind.


----------

